# Anyone doing FET in October?



## Cynthia86

Hi everyone, I got the news yesterday that my first IVF was unsuccessful. Luckily we have frozen embryos and we plan on doing a FET in October. I would love to have an October FET buddy!


----------



## bumski

Hi, I did ivf in July but was cancelled after EC due to OHSS, I have 2 blasts frozen and I'm doing FET in October too! So excited as it feels like it's been going on forever :(
So sorry your fresh cycle was not successful x


----------



## n41210

sorry to hear your bad news. my ivf cycle failed in july too, im due to start the medication next week. im estimated to have the transfer w/c 15th october.
xx


----------



## bumski

Hi n41210 :) sorry about your first cycle, Number 2 will be your lucky one x


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey Bumski! I completely agree that October can't come soon enough! Will you be transferring both blasts? Best of luck to you!

n41210- Very exciting that you get to start soon! How many frozen embryos do you have and how many will you be transferring? This may seem like a silly question but what does w/c mean? Good luck!

Question for you ladies-How long after stopping your progesterone did you get AF? I stopped mine on Saturday and I've been cramping like crazy today so I hope that means that I will be starting AF soon.


----------



## n41210

hello. sorry w/c is week commencing. ive got 4 embryo, but im only allowed 1 back. ive quite positve about this cycle. ive been trying for just over 5 years and i have pcos. my af started whilst i was on the progesterone! i started mine just 7dp5dt so had to do the pregnancy test knowing it failed. 
sending you both lots of good wishes x


----------



## bumski

That's awful to get af while your still at a point too early to test, 
So sorry to both of you, it must have been horrible, I'm so dreading a bfn, can't seem to shake the thought, part of me thinks I should stay realistic as to not get hurt but rekon it's gonna hurt all the same so maybe I should think positive!

If I was allowed to have transfer done on my fresh cycle they were only going to allow one embie be put back and I would have froze one, but the embryologist has recommended both because they have been through the freeze process!

I'm glad about that but at the same time, my first go is my last, who cares, it WILL work! Lol
How many are you having back Cynthia?


----------



## Cynthia86

n4-I can't even imagine how upsetting it must have been to start AF before the end of your tww!

bumski- I'm glad you are trying to stay positive! Although my first cycle failed I just know that it has to happen eventually. I'm not ready to give up hope :)
The first time I only transferred one blast per the embryologists recommendation. This time I will be transferring two! 

AFM-It has been 3 days since I stopped my progesterone and AF has arrived! It isn't often that I am happy to see her but this means that my FET cycle is 28 days away! Only a month away but it honestly seems like an eternity lol
My next appointment is scheduled for the 17th which will be a FET consult. 

I hope we all have bfp's coming our way!


----------



## bumski

Yay for af finally arriving so you can move on, do you have to have a normal cycle before starting FET then?
Great news your having two put back, I would love twins ;)

Do you have an idea roughly when your fet will be then, mine will hopefully be the week of October 22nd!


----------



## Cynthia86

Bumski-Yes my clinic likes for you to take a cycle off before moving on to FET. I hate that I have to wait but at the same time I am hoping that it will help my chances. I feel like my body has been through a lot so this little break from all the meds will be good. I was honestly terrified of having twins before but this time around I am actually hoping for two! I guess seeing that BFN helped me see things differently. Now I feel like the only thing scarier than caring for two newborn babies is not having a baby at all. I hope we both get our twins :)


----------



## Cynthia86

I forgot to add that I am not sure when my transfer will be. I don't know what FET protocol my clinic uses but I'm meeting with my RE on the 17th so I will have a much better idea then.


----------



## bumski

That's not too far away atleast, I find when there is apps to go to it kinda breaks this whole process up, step by step.

I can only imagine how hard it is to see a bfn at the end and pray that this will be your lucky one, I hope it is for all of us ;) x


----------



## notoptimistic

Hey Ladies - Count me in for an October FET transfer! My protocol is being mailed to me but I know it will consist of estrace pills and progesterone suppositories - no injections. They plan on transferring two.


----------



## bumski

Hi notoptomistic, hope your ok.
Is this your first FET? X


----------



## bumski

Wow, just seen all your frosties!! That's amazing Hun :0 x


----------



## n41210

hey ladies. did you see on the news this morning about the success rate of FET is becoming greater? im from England and watch Daybreak and the dr on there was explaining that with fet it concentrates more on thickening the lining of the womb. made me feel a lot more positive. 
cynthia: i didnt have to wait long for to do my fet. i had my af in july (ivf failing) and then had my review app a few weeks later, then the nurses planned my appointments when i phoned up on day 1 of augusts cycle. i agree with bumski, having the apps breaks up the process. 
Bumski: i think you may be just a week behind me. i start next week. 
notoptimistic: im not on injections either!! what a relief. however i do need to sniff a spray, which i must admit im not looking forward too. wow, you have loads of frosties!! 

good luck xx


----------



## notoptimistic

thanks bum -I'm doing ok. It will be my first FET cycle. I got my period on August 24th so I just have to wait until my next period to start my meds for the FET cycle. Unfortunetely my cycles are 5-6 weeks long which is why I won't start the cycle until October! Yes, I have 13 frozen day 5 blasts. I couldn't believe it when they told me the number. I am very happy they are going to allow me to put two back because they only allowed one on my fresh cycle.


----------



## notoptimistic

n41210 - I am in the US (Boston) but I'll check the news anyway to see if that FET story made it to the states! My clinic's FET pregnancy rates are a little lower lower than fresh cycles, but very recently, about two to three months ago, they started freezing embryos at day 5 instead of 3, and they are hopeful their success rate will go up as a result. In fact, they've had 3 transfers so far using 5 day embryos/blasts and all 3 have resulted in pregnancy. I hope to keep that streak going.


----------



## bumski

Someone on another thread was just saying about FET in the news, let's keep our fx!
Yeah I start northisterone for 7 days on 22nd and get af approx 5 days after the last pill, so close ;)

Not - 'Bum' - ha ha, I giggled at that, I can't get over your frosties, you could have ALL your future children already concieved! Amazing!


----------



## Cynthia86

How are you ladies doing??

I know I have been MIA but I just needed a break. The failure of my first ivf hit me hard and I was struggling with feeling depressed. I'm sure you girls can relate. I'm starting to feel better and I'm sure the fact that I will soon be getting started with my fet cycle is helping. I had my consult today and I was thrilled to find out I'm only doing estrogen and progesterone. I read online of another fet protocol which consisted of 2 weeks bcp's, 2 weeks Lupron then estrogen and progesterone. I was keeping my fingers crossed that my clinic did the easier and much shorter protocol. All the waiting is so difficult so I'm glad that things will get started soon. Cd 1should be on Oct 2 and transfer is looking like Oct 22!


----------



## bumski

hi all, just wondering how you are all getting along. af is finally here so my transfer has been set for 22nd!!! yay!!
close to you im thinking then cynthia ;)


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey bumski! Yes our transfers will be really close! AF should be here today but still nothing. I definitely do feel it on her way though.


----------



## notoptimistic

It's cd 40 and no Af yet so i'm going to have a blood test tomorrow to see what's up. Hope I can start the FET soon. My cycles are always 36-41 days but I usually spot the day before Af and I'm not spotting yet so either I'm pregnant or my cycle is screwed up!!


----------



## bumski

Well I know which one I will be hoping for you notso. A suprise BFP would be lovely for you ;)
Hopefully af will be here today Cynthia, we are all going to be so close on this one, will be nice to go through the tww together x


----------



## notoptimistic

oh boy..so, I had blood work this morning. I am cd41 today and I am NOT pregnant. In fact, they are telling me they think I just recently ovulated. Are you kidding? I should get an award for patience. :)


----------



## bumski

Oh no! What a disappointment! Af always playing games, when you don't want it, there she is and for once when you do she decides to hold off. Could they not prescribe provera or anything? Fx it won't be too long now.

I'm ready for af to go away now, really want to get this FET done, been doing this ivf cycle for months now and I'm so scared as I have completely put my life on hold. We didn't even go away this year as the only chance we had to go the hosp said not to incase I got ill from OHSS :(


----------



## notoptimistic

bumski - They would have proscribed provera only if my blood test showed that I hadn't ovulated yet. Because I did ovulate, they want me to wait for it to come naturally. Looks like my transfer might not even happen until November because of this delay - can I still stay in this thread? ;) I know how you feel about putting your life on hold. I feel the same way. Hope this works. Not getting any younger here.


----------



## bumski

Oh I hope you do stay, oct-nov doesn't matter, hey so yr in yr tww anyway so we can obsess with you ;) x


----------



## notoptimistic

bumski - Unfortunately my hubby and I haven't had sex in like 1.5 weeks so we definitely missed ovulation. :( If ovulation happened when it usually does, between days 22-25, we would have had it covered with a couple days before and after. Unfortunately this cycle screwed us over!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Can I join? I will be doing FET this month as well! Well assuming AF arrives this weekend like it is supposed to!


----------



## notoptimistic

Dilla - If your Af comes please tell her to bring my Af with her! Btw - 41 eggs!? Amazing .. I thought my 26 was a lot!


----------



## diliapickle

Notoptimistic- ill make sure the message is passed along :) and thanks I was shocked when they said 41 as well as when I was last checked it was 24! Ended up with 10 which was great!


----------



## Cynthia86

Welcome dilia!

Girls, I had such a horrible day today! Feeling down in the dumps. Definitely feeling af on her way and the hormones are making me feel crazy. I'm 2 days late today so I broke down and tested. Bfn of course! So dumb of me to think there was even a chance! I'm so ready to try again and I'm tired of the delay. Hurry up af!! Yup, as you can tell I'm feeling pretty fed up today.


----------



## bumski

Oh no notoptomistic, that's typical, well hopefully af won't be too far away now, enjoy your freedom before it arrives Hun x

Hi diliapickle, of course you can join, more the merrier. GL for this cycle hun.
And wow, what a lot of eggs you got! Did you do a fresh transfer? I had 32 eggs and mine was cancelled due to poss OHSS x


----------



## bumski

Hey Cynthia, I don't blame you for testing, we have all been there Hun. Afterall we just want that BFP.
Sorry af is being a pain and not here yet, I hope she arrives for you soon, I understand the frustration of waiting, fx it's not long now x


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - sorry you are having a rough day!! I hope AF gets here soon so you can start! :)

bumski - thanks! And I wasn't able to do a transfer because my progesterone levels were too high :( they never even mentioned OHSS to me but I am pretty sure I had least had a mild case as I felt awful for a week after and was so bloated I looked pregnant! Finally better now and just waiting for AF to arrive and today I started spotting so looks like she will be here soon! yay!


----------



## bumski

oh yay, bring on the afs in this thread, thats what i say lol
so looks like it will be cd1 tomorrow then ;)
what are you all taking?
im wearing two estradol patches and change them every 4th day then pessaries from cd15 i think x


----------



## notoptimistic

Cynthia - Did AF arrive today? I also feel like AF is on her way but the nurse told me that based on my blood work it would be at least a week before I see AF, and that was on Wednesday.

bumski- I was offered either patches or pills and I chose the pills for the estrogen. I think it will be three in the morning and three at night but I haven't looked at my protocol in a while. Then for progesterone I will be doing the suppositories three times a day. Yuck.


----------



## diliapickle

So the spotting got heavier and redder so I decided to call and say it was CD 1. I mean one day early is fine, right?! I hope everyone else's AF arrives as well!

They told me I would have to do estrogen shots?! and then progesterone suppositories and then estrogen patches after transfer...


----------



## bumski

Yay for af Hun, so has your ET day been set then? It's getting exciting now x


----------



## diliapickle

Just got back from doctor! ET is set for the 26th! :) how are you guys? AF arrive yet?


----------



## Cynthia86

Very exciting dilia!

I am finally starting to spot! I don't think I have even been so excited to see AF haha. Tomorrow will be CD 1 for me and I will be starting my estrogen pills. ET will be a few days after yours dilia!


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia that is awesome! :) and I am jealous you get estrogen pills! I have to do shots that are imtramuscular ouch!


----------



## Cynthia86

Ouch dilia! I wasn't aware of there being estrogen shots. I've only heard of orally and vaginally. Learned something new!

I had my blood work this morning. Everything looks good so my next appointment is set for the 20th for a lining check!

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia- awesome glad things are going well! What meds are you on again? Have they scheduled ET? So exciting!


----------



## notoptimistic

Still waiting for AF. I started spotting yesterday, still only spotting today. Could this drag out any longer? I am cd 49 today.


----------



## diliapickle

ugh sorry notoptimistic! I hope AF arrives soon!!! 

Cynthia - how are you doing?? started meds yet?


----------



## Cynthia86

Not-I hope you are close to CD 1! 

Dilia- I've been taking my Estrace since Sunday! It seems like my ET will be the same day as yours! Are your frosties day 3 or 5 embryos? Mine are day 5. How long after transfer does your clinic do beta? Will you be taking hpt's before beta?

I drove myself crazy with hpt's last time so this tww there will be ZERO testing. I'm just going to wait until beta. I knew it would be hard not to cave in and poas so for once I have no hpt's in the house!


----------



## diliapickle

cynthia - That is awesome!! We can be TWW buddies and hopefully bump buddies :) They scheduled my beta for Nov 5th so 10 days after transfer. I have 5 day embryos. I am debating whether to test or not. I am really torn so it is good to hear your story! Part of me can't handle if I see a BFN but the other part would love to see that BFP and at least have that part be somewhat "normal" if you know what I mean. I think I might just do Sunday the 4th cuz that will be 9 days past 5 day transfer so essentially 14DPO when test should show positive and then if it is BFN that is a Sunday so I can deal with it then rather than on Monday when at work. But still not 100%!


----------



## bumski

Hi all, notso i really hope af is finally here for you now, you are not too far away now hun, i know it must be really frustrating for you though :hugs:

I am feeling the same way about testing as you all are, i am really torn as to wait until OTD or test a bit earlier, i think waiting all that time and then getting BFN may be a big blow, where as if i kinda know the final outcome is going to be BFN then im more prepared :dohh:

I over think it a lot and it stops me sleeping (not obsessing honestly :blush:) but i do try and imagine both outcomes and i just cant believe it will be good news, i need some serious PMA!

Hey its cool you both have same transfer day :happydance:

only 10 days left for me now and the scary part is less than 3 weeks until OTD


----------



## notoptimistic

I got af overnight, so I go in tomorrow for my first blood test and probably start estrace Sunday! This was a seven week cycle.


----------



## bumski

wow! reminds me of me lol (only get af every 3-4 months)
hey hun its your time now though, thats great news!!!
so do you have an idea when ET will be? x


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - yay for only 10 days! That is so exciting! :) And I totally over 
think everything too! Dh keeps telling me to stop obsessing but its hard not too! 

Not - YAY for AF arriving! Ugh I used to have super long cycles as well! But glad the witch showed and you can get started! :) 

:dust:


----------



## Cynthia86

Not-That is great!! Now your FET cycle can begin!

Dilia- Yes! It is awesome we get to be tww buddies and hopefully bump buddies afterwards!

bumski- You are getting so close to your transfer day! Is time going by quickly for you or are the days dragging on?? My transfer day seems so close and yet so far away! lol


----------



## notoptimistic

My cycles have always been 36-42 days which was a blessing before ttc! I can't believe this last one was 49 days. Anyway - started estrace Saturday night and my next blood test is tomorrow morning. I think et will be the 29th but it depends on my lining check on day 14.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

can i join please x


----------



## bumski

Hi jkhk of course you can join x

Looks like we are all moving forward now nicely, the days seem to be going quite fast strangely enough, but mon still can't come quick enough.

Had my lining check today which was 9.5mm and she said it will thicken more yet over the next 6 days so I'm pleased with that, on my fresh cycle it was 8.5mm so it's slightly thicker.

Got to start pessaries in the morn (yuk!) and call clinic on sat and they will tell me what time to come in on mon!!

Can't wait!

How are you all doing? Xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

im currently waiting on a call from fs to say when we can move towards a fet x


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - so excited for you! That sounds like awesome lining! :) Hope the days keep going quickly!! 

Cynthia - how are you doing?? 

jkhk - Welcome! Hope you get the call soon so you can get started! 

AFM - Just waiting very (im)patiently for ET day! I had an appointment Sunday which was a really quick one to tell me that all was going well and to come back next Sunday!


----------



## bumski

Hopefully it will come round quickly for you dilia! Sounds like my app today, an hours drive each way and I was in and out within 5 mins :/ x

Jkhk, I hope your call comes quickly Hun, when did you do your fresh cycle? 
Sorry it didn't work x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

My failed cycle was August
I found out it failed on the 17th
I did get a pos hpt at 6 and 7dp5dt but I new or wasn't to be as I was bleeding x


----------



## bumski

Oh I'm so sorry Hun! That must have been awful, it's so cruel how it works out, I really hope your FET works for you x


----------



## diliapickle

bumski said:


> Hopefully it will come round quickly for you dilia! Sounds like my app today, an hours drive each way and I was in and out within 5 mins :/ x
> 
> Jkhk, I hope your call comes quickly Hun, when did you do your fresh cycle?
> Sorry it didn't work x

I don't love going to the doctor but got so used to going during fresh cycle that having them only once a week makes me feel like I am missing something!


----------



## bumski

Yeah your right there, I was looking forward to the scan and dissapointed it was all so quick lol x


----------



## lulu10

Can you all help me? I am getting ready for an FET cycle and was on BCP for 3 weeks. Well, I went in for my baseline yesterday and they found a functional cyst on my ovary (guess it was a follicle and the BCP didn't work so well since my body was trying to produce an egg). Anyway, E2 bloodwork came back at 160. SOOO I can't start my cycle because this follicle is producing estrogen. They want me to stay on BCPs. I guess these normal cysts go away on their own, typically though once you get your period. Ugh. I don't want to have to go through a whole other cycle of BCPs AGAIN. Anyone have any experience with this? How long did it take for your E2 levels to go down? Did you just stay on the active BCPs??? Thanks.


----------



## diliapickle

Lulu - Welcome! Sorry, I don't have any advice for you but hopefully some here does! I hope the levels go down soon for you! I have 3 cysts right now and keep worrying that they are going to cancel my cycle and so far they keep saying everything is fine.


----------



## Cynthia86

Sorry lulu but I'm no help! I have had a cyst before but estrogen levels were normal so I was allowed to proceed with my fresh ivf cycle. Hopefully someone else here can help you out. Best of luck to you!


----------



## notoptimistic

Lulu- sorry I've never had a cyst as far as I know. Hope it goes away soon! It is frustrating with all the waiting.

Hope everyone's cycles are going well! Did anyone have to have their estrogen increased? I had a blood test yesterday and they told me my estrogen was a little low so my estrace dose was increased. I have another blood test tomorrow to make sure it has gone up enough.


----------



## diliapickle

Not - they said I was borderline and almost increased it but then decided it against it for now but then I worry that I am not getting enough and it will affect things!


----------



## notoptimistic

dilla - do you know what your levels have been? My estrodiol was 109 on cd 5 and is 163 today cd7. Seems like it didn't really move up too much. I am waiting to hear from the nurse. I have a feeling I'm going to be brought in for another blood test on Saturday and maybe they will increase my estrace again.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

fet booked in for 17th december ahhhhxx


----------



## diliapickle

Not - They refuse to tell me my levels which is always annoying! I go back on Sunday to see how things are going. Though I did call them today cuz I am freaking out cuz I am cramping and have old blood discharge... when I called they seemed really concerned and said a doctor would call back right way but that was an hour ago...


----------



## bumski

Hey lulu, sorry I'm no help with your situation, all I can add is that while stunning my e2 levels shot through the roof and so my transfer was cancelled but it was extremely high, in the thousands, I got af about 10 days after ER so they told me they had dropped very quickly.

So what stage is everyone at now?
Iv had no blood tests, just a scan :/
Hope those cysts don't become a problem dilia, I'm sure they have it all under control for you though x

Good luck with your next blood test not, keeping everything crossed it will come back with lovely numbers, sounds ok though but I'm not expert with this stuff ;) x

How are you getting on jkhk and Cynthia? Is this month going fast or slow for you? X


----------



## bumski

How did I miss those last two posts????

So sorry you have to wait even longer jkhk! I know how frustrating this must be for you Hun x
Dilia I hope it's just your body adjusting and getting rid of old blood, please let us know how you get on, x


----------



## Cynthia86

Hi not, I remember my E2 level was 212 on cd 3 and they said that was good. I'm taking 2 Estrace pills daily.


----------



## notoptimistic

dilla - hope everything is ok!

Got the call from the nurse. She says my levels are a little low so now instead of taking the estrace orally I need to switch to taking them vaginally. GREAT! :) I also have to come back Saturday for another blood test.


----------



## diliapickle

jkhk - Sorry about the delay! :hugs:

Bumski - You are getting so close! only 4 days now! :) 

AFM - I heard back and they said that as long as it is just spotting and brown I am ok but to call if it gets red or heavier. Also said no more exercise which I did do last night so they think that might have loosened the blood. So no more of that as I need it for the lining! 

Cynthia - how are you doing?? 8 days!! :)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I'm very happy
17th dec is closer than we thort. Xx


----------



## lulu10

When did you all start taking your estrogen? I hear this estrogen (either the pills or patch) is suppose to "trick" your brain into thinking you've already produced an egg. So, basically, you want these levels to become pretty high pretty darn fast so your body doesn't try and do its own thing. 

I am bit concerned because I normally ovulate on day 12, so my body kicks into gear a little earlier than most. I'm not starting my Vivelle patches (0.1 mg, 4 patches every other day) until FOUR days after taking my last birth control pill. Does this sounds normal??? What is everyone else doing? 

Anyone doing the Vivelle patches???? Thanks!


----------



## Cynthia86

Very exciting Jkhk!! December 17 will be here before you know it!

Bumski- Today is day 12 of estrace for me. Saturday will be my lining check! Hoping everything looks good and FET date stays on schedule. Surprisingly time has been going by faster than I expected. Can't believe transfer is just a week away!

Not- Hopefully the new way bumps up your E2 nicely.

Dilia- Glad everything is ok! I have been doing well. I can't believe I'm only 8 days away! For a moment there I was feeling really stressed and terrified about another BFN. I'm finally feeling at ease with everything which is nice because the last thing I need right now is to be stressed out. I just hope it stays that way during my tww. Easier said than done as we all know.


----------



## Cynthia86

lulu- I'm not taking any bcp's this cycle. I was instructed to start Estrace on the first day of my period.


----------



## bumski

Oh no not, it's yucky! I am on the progesterone pessaries now and they are not nice, worth it though if they work for you x

That's great news dilia! I'm glad it's not anything worrying! Sounds like a good excuse to take it easy to me ;) x

Jhk, I'm glad of that then Hun, what a lovely new Christmas present you will get x


Lulu, I'm doing patches but not sure of the name x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I hope so
I just hope my little frostie babies survive the thaw x


----------



## bumski

I wouldn't worry yourself with that Hun, it's such a small chance that they wouldnt, yay, you can start planning now x

When's your scan Cynthia? X


----------



## diliapickle

jkhk - I am sure your frosties will be just fine! Do you know your clinics rate? I was concerned about that as well and then my doctor told me the thaw success rate was 90%! 

Lulu - I wish I was doing vivelle cuz I have a whole box at home from IVF that I never used but with FET they told me I had to take estrogen in oil shots (nasty 1.5 inch needles!) twice a week! But I had my first shot on CD 2. 

Bumski - What is progesterone pessaries? I haven't hear of that?! 

Cynthia - Thats great you are feeling so good and at ease! Hope it continues in TWW! though we will be here for ya if needed :)


----------



## Cynthia86

Bumski- My scan will be on the 20th!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I think there pretty low
Under 30% x


----------



## bumski

Looking forward to your update from your scan Cynthia, good luck Hun will be thinking of you x

Progesterone pessaries are to support any possible pregnancy, I started them the day after my scan, and they go.....well.....ya know lol x

My clinic have said success rates for the thaw process is 95% bit pregnancy success is 30-40% I try not to think too much about that one though. I just think it's 50-50 at the end of the day, it will either work or not. (pray it does though) x


----------



## diliapickle

Oh I have to do those to (progesterone) I just didnt realize that is what they were called! :blush: 

Cynthia - Good luck on your scan tomorrow! :)

Praying it works for all of us!!! :dust:


----------



## bumski

Hope your well everyone, called the clinic this morning and my transfer has been set for 4pm Monday!!! She said I will def be having both put back in, so it's all or nothing now, scared but excited! 
Hope your scan has gone well Cynthia x

How is everyone else? X


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Great they both survived the thaw x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Great news they both survived the thaw for u Hun x


----------



## bumski

They will thaw them on Monday morn, and then call me at 11 to tell me how they are doing. That will be a nervous phone call I think! 
I just pray that they are both still healthy x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I'm sure they will.be
They defrost mine 2 at a time x


----------



## notoptimistic

Yay Bumski! That is so exciting! I'm jealous - my transfer feels so far away!


----------



## notoptimistic

Ladies - I think switching to vaginal estrace worked too well and my estrodiol level is way too high .. It jumped from 163 Thursday to 1926 today. I think that's way too high for a fet.. Waiting for the call from the nurse .. Got my results online!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Nonpptimistic
How many of ur embies will that transfer 
How many get thawed c


----------



## notoptimistic

Jkhk - they will transfer 2! I'm told they almost always survive the thaw and what's even cooler is that they have a 90% pregnancy rate with FET blastocyst transfers but that's not based on a large number of cycles bc they just started freezing embryos at day 5 only a few months ago. Seven weeks ago my doc told me they were 3 for 3 but sometime thereafter it went from 100% success to 90%.


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski- so exciting! I'm sure your embabies will make it through the thaw no problem! :) only 2 days! 

Not - on no when will you know if levels are too high? Keep us updated!


----------



## bumski

Oh no not, I hope they can control it for you, you have come this far now, keep us updated Hun, and good luck x
Your clinic has great success rates, I wish mine was that high, I would have rather the embryologist not told me, I didn't even ask, but I try not to worry about it.

What are your plans after transfer everyone? Are you doing complete bed rest for a few days or back to normal? X


----------



## Cynthia86

Hi everyone, just left the doc and everything looks good! Lining was 12mm which re was very pleased with. I go back for progesterone check on Tuesday and my transfer is now on the 29th!


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia glad everything is looking good! :)


----------



## bboopboop

Yesterday!!! 2 blastocysts grade 1 and 2. The dr was excited. We got pregnant the fresh cycle but miscarried. Hope these little guys stick!


----------



## Cynthia86

Best of luck bboop!!


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck bboop! :dust:


----------



## bumski

Yay Cynthia that's amazing Hun! So looking forward to your transfer coming up! I bet you can't wait now xx
Hey Bboop, congratulations on being PUPO! Fx you are not far from your BFP now x


----------



## diliapickle

Ugh I just got back from my appointment and my lining went from 9.5 last week to 7.5 this week! So now they aren't sure about transfer! They have no idea why it went down :( trying to stay positive but struggling!


----------



## bumski

Oh no how can that happen? Could they have made a mistake maybe, I hope this is the case and that everything will be ok, when is your next app? Xx


----------



## Cynthia86

I'm so sorry dilia. Did they up your meds? When will your next scan be??


----------



## diliapickle

They upped meds and I go back on Thursday now to see if I can still transfer! They have no clue why lining or levels went down!


----------



## Cynthia86

Will be praying so hard for you Dilia!!


----------



## bumski

Me too! Lots of luck for Thursday x


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks guys! I appreciate it!

Bumski - good luck tomorrow! So excited for you!


----------



## bumski

Thankyou, only 2 1/2 hrs to go!!! So nervous xx


----------



## notoptimistic

Good luck bumski!!! Dilla - That's strange that your lining would shrink. Have you had any bleeding? 

all: The doctor wasn't concerned that my estrogen jumped from 163 to 1926 on Saturday morning. My next blood test will be Friday morning along with an ultrasound. If my lining is ready then, I will come back 4 days later for the transfer. Getting close!!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Thinking of you today bumski

That os great Not!

Its very exciting to see things moving along for everyone. Not much longer until we start seeing those bfp's!!


----------



## bumski

Oh I am actually PUPO with twins!!! I can't believe it! Lying in the back of the car with my feet up, they have gone from 3bb + 2 to 4bb + 4bc.
Now time to wait it out, I cried though because it was just so surreal! Thankyou for your kind words everyone xxxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I dnt understand the grading lol
So they both thawed ok yay when is otd x


----------



## bumski

Clinic have told me to test on nov 5th but doubt I will last that long, I'm hoping to make it to nov 1st though which will be 10dp5dt.
Would you think that is long enough? 
This is my first time xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Yuh most ppl get a pos at 5dp 5dt so u will be fine xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Woohoo!!! Congrats bumski!! 10dp5dt seems like a perfect time to test. Sending you loads of sticky baby dust!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I'm a poas addict lol so I started at 6dp5dt
I'm not gunna test this time tho cos it will be sooo close to Xmas x


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - YAY!! So happy for you!! Congrats on being PUPO with twins!! And I think 10dp5dt is perfect! That is when my clinic does beta :) 

Not - I had some spotting last week that I called about and they weren't concerned about... seems like it was an issue! Grr! Glad they were not worried about your estrogen jump! :) Hope on Friday things go well and you can transfer next week!!! :)


----------



## bumski

Thankyou everyone, I don't want to see a BFN until I know that it's true, one will be bad enough I think.
So who is next in line? Xx


----------



## diliapickle

I think Cynthia has the next transfer date, is that right? 

I am praying everything looks fine on Thursday so I can transfer 31/1st!


----------



## Cynthia86

Perhaps we should make a list so that it will be easier to track everything. Just copy and paste to add in or change your info!

Bumski- 10/22 PUPO w/twins, OTD 11/1 

Diliapickle- Lining check on 10/25

Cynthia86- Progesterone check 10/23, FET 10/29


----------



## bumski

That's a good idea ;) I'm terrible at trying to remember lol x


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - Thanks that makes it easier to remember! :) And good luck tomorrow with your progesterone check! :dust:

Update for me: My doctor (the actual doctor not nurse!) called me and wants me to come in tomorrow now so he can see for himself what is going on (yesterday I saw a different doctor cuz mine was out).


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

My et is the week of the 17th December x


----------



## diliapickle

Officially cancelled :cry:

He said my lining looked great but then thought it was because of the one progesterone I took and said by doing that I started the clock and now I would be out of sync which would hurt my chances so he said we needed to cancel and start over next month. (and wow sorry for super run on sentence!)

So went to pharmacy and got my Provera and just took first one. They said call when I get period and then they will check levels again. Since they upped me in estrogen they think that it will still be in my system so I will have to do 10 days of birth control. Then we start this process all over again... I asked what will be done differently and they are going to look at my estrogen more closely and might have me start higher earlier but basically said they have no idea why my body acted the way it did. Which worries me because how do they know it won't do that again. 

Either way looking at late November/early December for transfer now.


----------



## Cynthia86

I'm so so sorry dilia! I was hoping you would get good news today. So frustrating to have these setbacks. Luckily you wont have to wait long to move on to another cycle although it still doesnt make the disappointment of having this cycle cancelled any easier. Big hugs to you!!


----------



## bumski

Oh dilia I'm so sorry Hun, that is so unfair that you have come this far to be told you will have to start again, I know how upsetting that must be for you Hun, I really hope the time goes by quickly for you. Thinking of you Hun, if you need to vent we are all here, xx


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks guys! I appreciate it!! I will still be here cheering you guys on! :) can't wait to hear of your BFP's! and hopefully I am not too far behind!


----------



## notoptimistic

Dilia -sorry your cycle got cancelled! :hugs:

all: lining check and blood work Friday morning. I'm a little nervous - hope everything is ok and that I can transfer early next week.


----------



## diliapickle

FX for you not!! I am sure all will be perfect :)


----------



## bumski

Not long now not, will be keeping everything crossed it all goes well as I'm sure it will ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

If this doesn't work, I want them to just toss in the remaining frozen embryos next time - there will be 11 left - if they put them all in at once I'm sure at least one will stick. ;)


----------



## Cynthia86

Good luck Not! Haha, I'm sure tossing in 11 embryos at once will be a fabulous idea!

How are you holding up Dilia??


----------



## bumski

Wow 11! Surely you cant miss on that one lol x


----------



## diliapickle

Haha not 11 should do the trick! 

I am doing ok, had some wine so that helped :)


----------



## bumski

I don't blame you dilia, enjoy it while you can as it's not long until you have to have 9 months off. You so deserve it to work xx


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks Bumski! 

How is everyone doing??


----------



## notoptimistic

My estrogen dropped from 1926 to 1466. :( I saw the results online but don't know how my ultrasound went. I won't be hearing from the nurse until this afternoon but I'm worried because I don't think it's supposed to drop.


----------



## diliapickle

Oh no, not! How did your lining look did they say? FX everything is ok!


----------



## notoptimistic

ok - got the call from the nurse. They aren't concerned about the estrogen drop. My lining is 15, which is very good. I have to start progesterone tonight and my transfer will be on Wednesday - Halloween. The bad news is that I was originally going to be doing suppositories but because they had to switch me to taking estrace vaginally earlier in this cycle, I can't do the suppositories. I guess you can't do both hormones vaginally. Sooo.... lucky me, I get to do progesterone shots every f'ing night. ;)


----------



## diliapickle

Not - So happy the levels dropping did not effect your cycle!! Sorry your have to do PIO shots! Heating pad will be your friend! So excited you have a transfer date :)


----------



## Cynthia86

Yay for Wednesday transfer Not!! Glad the e2 levels were nothing to be concerned about. Sorry about the PIO though :(

It will be so worth it when you get that bfp!


----------



## Cynthia86

Bumski! How are you feeling?? TWW driving ya crazy? When are you testing again??


----------



## bumski

I'm testing on 1st but I just dOnt feel positive at all anymore, not sure why, just think it's failed! I'm being a miserable sod!
That's great news not! Sorry your having to do the shots though!
GL Cynthia, not long now Hun 
Hope your ok dilia xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Still sooo early bumski! I've read a lot of people didn't even _feel_ pregnant when they got their positive betas. Way too early to give up hope girlie!


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski- I agree with Cynthia! I have heard So many people say they felt the least amount of symptoms when they got bfp! I have everything crossed for you and sending good thoughts! Are you going to test early or wait till beta?


----------



## bumski

Well I actually caved yesterday and got BFN, think that just got me more depressed, so as it was a twin pack frer I couldn't resist the other today, peed on it and BFN again!
Literally 2 mins later I swore I could see something, couldn't see colour but could def see the 'line'
I have done hundreds of these before and never see this soooooo bring on the old poas addiction, off to Tesco I go and buy another, within 1 min it's there!!!!!
I am def not calling it my BFP yet as very faint lines scare me, but it's there and it's def pink this time!!!!
I'm too nervous to get excited yet but I still so over the moon, it looks like we are in with a good chance!!! Xxx


----------



## Cynthia86

Bumski- You just made my day!! I pray that this is it for you!! Will you be testing again tomorrow??


----------



## diliapickle

OMG! Bumski so excited for you!! Keep us updated!


----------



## bumski

Well Dh doesn't know yet so I'm currently holding on so I can do one with him in about an hour! Hope it's still obvious.
Keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## Cynthia86

ahhh!!! so excited for you! can't wait for an update!


----------



## bumski

Well it's still there and it's pink and Dh saw it straight away too!
Please please please stick !!!!!!!!! You next Cynthia xx


----------



## notoptimistic

Yay Bumski!!! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Cynthia86

Yay!!! The first bfp of our thread!! Congrats bumski!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Cynthia86

Starting to feel some cramping today and for some reason it is freaking me out! Could it be the progesterone causing it??


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski- so excited for you! Congrats! This is awesome :) 

Cynthia you are next for sure! And yeah progesterone would give me cramps sometimes. FX for you on Monday!


----------



## Cynthia86

Just found out my transfer is set for 10:30! 

Question for everyone- Have you given up caffeine? I remember during my first RE consult he recommended no caffeine. I have a small cup daily but even that is starting to make me feel guilty! What have your doctors recommended?


----------



## bumski

Not long now until transfer Cynthia! 10.30 is perfect, you won't have to wait around all day lol. Can't wait until your PUPO!!!!!
Well I got PREGNANT 1-2 today on a digi!
I am over the moon but still cautious as I'm only 6dp5dt so not even 4 weeks.
I can't believe it, I so hope this is a really lucky thread xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Yes Bumski, I am thrilled that my appointment is in the morning. Wont have to be so darn anxious all day.

I'm sure it must have felt amazing to see that beautiful word! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Cynthia - i am still having a cup of coffee most days. My doctor said that was fine. I think once I have the transfer though I will stick to decaf! Good luck tomorrow! Mine is Wednesday so I'm not too far behind you.

Kind of weird how we all had miscarriages a while back and here we are today having to resort to ivf.


----------



## bumski

Oh yeah not, I didn't notice that. Perhaps that's why we will not stop worrying :/
Only a couple of days for you now not, that's lovely, you can both compare symptoms.
Have you heard anything about your transfer dilia? I hope it moves on quickly for you x


----------



## bumski

Another thing I wanted to mention, have you girls heard that having sex before FET can increase chances of implantation?
Well I did try this, and then went and had a nice long bath before transfer (blush) but just thought I would throw that one in xx


----------



## notoptimistic

Bum -I haven't heard that. Does it still help if we use a condom? We have been using condoms bc I didn't want hubby to get exposed to the estrace which I take vaginally.


----------



## bumski

I heard it was Dh swimmers that help somehow, to be honest I don't know whether I even believe it or not but thought would give it a blast just in case lol x


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - so happy for you! Congrats!

Cynthia- yay for having a time! I did not give up caffeine last time but am going to this time just in case but doctor said I didn't need to. 

Not - Wednesday will be here before you know it!


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies I was wondering if I could join your thread. I am in the middle of my fet cycle. Today is cd 10 and tomorrow I go for my lining check and transfer should be either thursday, friday, or saturday (kinda hoping for saturday so that I don't have to take time off work). I am currently on estrace 3 times a day vaginally (yuck). The plan is to do PIO and suppositories. I really hope it works so that I don't have to go for a third fresh cycle.

Best wishes to everyone... and congrats to bumski!!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Welcome blue!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi blue! I do the estrace vaginally twice a day and just started the pio shots Friday night. I was supposed to do progesterone supps but I was told I couldn't bc I was doing estrace vaginally. I'm surprised they are letting you do progesterone supps but even more surprised you are doing both pio and progesterone supps!


----------



## Blue12

For my first cycle they had me pio only and the pain was so severe from the amount of oil that i had to inject. For my second cycle they said that i could do half dose of oil and half dose of suppository. Last time I took the estrace orally though - so I will have to ask about the estrace and suppositories mixing - that could be a very colourful mess - sorry for the tmi lol.

I am very nervous about this fet because my first fet wasn't a real shot at things as my eggs were so horribly damaged by severe ohss. I am also very excited that these embies are from the same batch as my precious baby girl so I have a lot of faith in them. And yet I am also nervous if they will survive the thaw and nervous if I were to end up with twins lol. Too many thoughts and getting ahead of myself haha!


----------



## diliapickle

Hi blue welcome!


----------



## bumski

Hi blue hope your lining check goes well, not long now until your transfer. Lots of luck to you Hun x

Cynthia, how did you get on today? Fx it all went smoothly for you, a full bladder is not a nice thing, I don't think nerves help much too!
Can't wait for your update x


----------



## Cynthia86

Hi ladies! Transfer went well today. Luckily both embryos survived the thaw. We transferred a 4aa and a 4ab. Not sure what that means exactly but embryologist assured me that they were good quality. I'm at home now getting plenty of rest :)

Blue-How did your lining check go?

Bumski- You are so right! I was so happy when I was finally able to go use the restroom. Ahhhh....it felt good lol. I was a bit nervous when I arrived at the clinic but they gave me a valium and that made me feel good and relaxed! I'm still feeling a bit out of it at the moment haha.


----------



## bumski

Oh that's great news Hun, I'm so glad it all went really well for you ;)
Are you planning on plenty of rest for a few days or is it back to normal tomorrow?
Oh and just thought this may make you feel more positive my to embies were 4bb and 4bc, aa being the best grade, and my tests keep getting stronger so it looks very good for yours ;) xx


----------



## Cynthia86

That is very reassuring bumski!
My clinic recommends 2 days of bed rest so that is the plan :)


----------



## bumski

Do you think you will hold out until OTD? Can't wait alreay lol x


----------



## Cynthia86

I really am going to try and wait until OTD. It was just so heartbreaking last time to see that bfn. I think the only way I may break down is if I'm having major symptoms. I know I need to be careful because of the progesterone but it didn't give me symptoms last time. Did you have any symptoms??


----------



## bumski

The only thing really was twinges and pains in my stomach, 1-2dpt light af pains, then 4-6dp5dt a sharp pain just in one area over and over but had more af type pains today and felt a bit queasy a few times today. tbh if i wasnt going through this fet i wouldnt have paid a massive amout of attention to it.
How are you feeling? excited or nervous? x


----------



## Cynthia86

Excited for now. I'm sure in a few days I will manage to convnce myself that it didn't work. The tww can make your mood be all over the place! Sure you girls can relate!


----------



## bumski

lol yeah, i stormed out the house at 4dp5dt after dh told a neighbour (that he hates) that we were currently in the middle of our ivf :blush:, it was only when i arrived at my mums in tears i actually stopped to think how much i was overreacting and that also made me think hmmmm, im not acting like me. maybe......just maybe!


----------



## Minno

Ladies may I join? I have been stalking this thread for a while lol I am in the middle of a fet with donor eggs. Had lining check today and egg thaw is planned for Thursday with icsi by lunchtime! Transfer likely by the weekend. We only have five eggs to play with so im just praying that they survive the thaw and at least one fertilised ok!
Starting suppositories on wed - what joy can I expect with these lovelies?!

Congrats bumski on bfp - fantastic news! Good luck Cynthia!
Xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Welcome Minno! Time to break out those pantyliners when you start the suppositories. Other than they they aren't too bad. I guess some may experience pregnancy like symptoms while on progesterone so just keep that in mind :)

Not much longer now Minno! Best of luck!


----------



## diliapickle

Welcome Minno! Like Cynthia said you will need pantyliners cuz they can create a bit of a disaster down there!

Cynthia - So excited for you!!! Glad it went well today! FX for you!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Welcome minno!
Cynthia - the day after my transfer on my fresh cycle I was crying to my hubby that I didn't think it was going to work. I haven't even had my transfer yet and I'm already feeling the same negativity. I really think it is the progesterone.


----------



## Blue12

cynthia that is great news that your transfer went well - i totally forgot about the full bladder - ugh! I hate that part.

My lining check was ok. It was 7.6 and it needs to be 8 - i meet with the dr tomorrow to find out details of when transfer will be. My current dr just up and left the clinic so a new one is temporarily replacing her and may change the course of action. I will find out tomorrow. I wonder if it would have been 8 if i hadnt missed 2 doses of estrace. Oh well nothing I can do about it now. I hope tomorrow we get the go ahead and that transfer will be on sat. fingers crossed for me lol


----------



## diliapickle

FX for you blue that you can transfer soon! :) sorry about your doctor leaving!


----------



## Minno

Thank you girls for making me feel so welcome. This is such an exciting thread - so much going on! You made me chuckle about the 'disaster' downstairs with the suppositories. Oh joy! Going to tesco today to buy panty liners by the bucket load! Clinic said to lie down for 15 mins after insertion but bet it won't make much difference.

How is everyone? Notoptimisitic - I recognise the negativity and am feeling it myself and not yet pupo. Terrible eh? 
Cynthia- how are you feeling? How are you keeping yourself occupied in the 2ww?
Blue - almost there with the lining, it can go up in a day so hopefully you will be moving ahead to transfer shortly.
Dill - where are u at in the process?
Xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Not-I'm sure mid tww I will be having the same feelings! We have all be ttc for so long that it sometimes feels like it will never happen. We must have some little glimmer of hope if we are going through all this trouble! It will happen for us!

How are you feeling Bumski?

Minno- I'm feeling pretty good. First time around I was so stressed and anxious but I'm feeling much more relaxed this cycle which feels really nice. Of course this may all change in a few days! haha. 
I have a series that I want to watch on Netflix so that will help while I'm on bedrest. There are some things in my house that need some major organizing so that will help keep me occupied as well. I think my hubby may be taking a couple of days off of work in a couple of days so I'm sure we can go out and watch a movie. 

Blue-Can't wait to hear how your appointment went!

Dilia-Any sign of AF yet? You were taking provera correct?


----------



## bumski

Hi girls, welcome minno! :)
That's great you get to do your FET soon, 5 is a great number to start with, will keep everything crossed for as many as poss fertilising, your doing icsi right? So hopefully they will do really well. Lots of luck with it all Hun x

Hi blue, your lining is not too far off, like minno said it can't increase so quickly, hope tomorrow goes well for you x

Hi Cynthia, how are you Hun? Hope your enjoying your relaxing time and enjoying being PUPO, I hope time goes by nicely for you, looking forward to your BFP ;) x

Hey not, I was so down 4dp5dt because I was SURE it hadn't worked and I had just wasted all this time and excitement for nothing, I have never felt so negative, I was trying to come up with a plan for WHEN it failed to keep my mind occupied. I would have bet everything I owned on a bfn from this. You just never know Hun, it's your time to be a mummy now xx

How are you feeling dilia? Hope your keeping well and staying positive, not long now x


----------



## diliapickle

Minno - yeah I would lie down for awhile after inserting but it was still a disaster! 

Cynthia - Sounds like bedrest is going well!! That is smart to have a show lined up to watch and keep occupied! :) 

Bumski - how are you feeling?!? 

So I took my last provera yesterday so just waiting for AF to show herself! I had some cramping in bed last night so was hopeful she would show this morning but nada! Hopefully soon! Though I have a feeling it wont be until Thursday based of other cycles and when i took progesterone. But we will see! As long as it is here by then I will be ok!


----------



## bumski

That's great news dilia! Not long now hopefully until af arrives and then quickly leaves again, what cd will the clinic be aiming to do your FET on do you know yet or is it a wait and see situation? X

I'm feeling ok, nothing really to report symptoms wise, just the odd pull and twinge in my tummy, retested AGAIN and it's slightly darker than yesterday, just want to see those lines exactly the same colour, not far off but still not there, I can stop obsessing then, who am I kidding! Xx


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski- I will be the same way with tests! So my clinic likes to do no earlier than cd 21 but I am going to ask about that because last time levels and lining were great on cd 11 and then when I got closer is ehrn I started spotting and lining went down around cd 14 so I want to know if it wad s fluke or was I really ready and by having to wait my body started to go down from nothing happening.


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey bumski, I really am enjoying being PUPO! Its a great feeling knowing there are two little embryos in there and hopefully getting nice and comfy :)

Hubby asked the cutest thing earlier. He wanted to know if I felt any different yet. I wish!


----------



## Minno

Bumski, thanks for your lovely welcome. So thrilled for you that you have your bfp at long last. My friend who went they ivf tested 12 times in a row! So I think it's very normal to want to see the two lines and make sure everything is as it should be. Did u have a blood test too or just hpts? I have about 5 in my cupboard unopened - they're probably out if date now ha ha

Cynthia it sounds like you will have a chance to enjoy being pupo and I so admire you for that. I am anxious already and not even there yet!

Blue, good luck for scan. Look forward to hearing all about it.

Dill - liners at the ready!! Hope af arrives shortly and u can get going with fet!

Girls, did anyone have any bleeding either before or after transfer or in the 2ww? My biggest fear is af will arrive before I get to transfer or test. My cycle is very erratic now on account of me being a fossil (43)! The though of seeing blood before testing is really upsetting me.
Xx


----------



## Cynthia86

No bleeding for me Minno. I have the same fear as well. Sometimes after a little cramping I'm afraid to use the restroom for fear of seeing blood when I wipe!


----------



## Cynthia86

How are you girls doing today??


----------



## diliapickle

My AF arrived!! So I am doing well! :) Very happy AF arrived otherwise today would have been difficult as last year on Halloween I got AF and was depressed about another cycle failing and DH assured me that by next Halloween we would be pregnant or already have a baby... so today would have been sad to realize that instead I am celebrating AF arriving so I can get started on transfer try 3! 

How is everyone else??


----------



## Cynthia86

Yay dilia!! That is fantastic news!! Wont be long now until you get your bfp!!

Almost done with bedrest! I had a little relapse in obsessive googling but quickly came to my senses and stepped away from that nonsense! It will only drive me crazy and make the tww feel even longer!


----------



## bumski

Yay dilia! So glad you felt positive today instead of down, because today is the last first day of af for 9 more months Hun, it's countdown to transfer now ;) x

Minno, I never had bleeding before or after transfer but it's not unheard of, if you look through the ivf success thread you will see a few on there that still came out with positive outcomes x

Cynthia, it's so hard not to google everything, how are you feeling in yourself, hope your well and staying positive x

How are you doing not? Hope your well x

Afm, lines are nice and strong now and gp has prescribed me more progesterone and patches so starting to feel more real now.
Can't wait for some more BFPs to come along xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Bumski- still feeling positive at the moment. :)

Glad your hpt's are nice and dark now! When do you see your doc again??


----------



## bumski

I think the next thing now is to ring clinic on mon and book the scan which is 3 weeks after that. My gp said to get back in touch after I booked my scan! 
Are you still getting af pains? I'm getting them more frequent now x


----------



## Cynthia86

Not so much af type cramps anymore just little twinges here and there. I'm now regretting the promise I made to dh about waiting until beta! What was I thinking? Lol


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - Thanks! And it is so hard not to fall into the google trap! I catch myself all the time doing it! Glad you are feeling positive!! I know you will see your BFP soon!!

Bumksi - Thanks! countdown has begun :) Yay for nice dark lines! So exited to for when you get to have your scan to see how many are in there! do you have any guesses? Think it is twins??!

Minno - I have heard many stories about spotting and still getting a positive!


----------



## bumski

It's so weird how all that ambition to wait until OTD goes out of the window a few days in lol, I'm so with ya on that one. It's so so hard to hold off when you know your close to maybe, just maybe getting an answer.
Twinges must be a good thing, that's exactly how I described it at your point. Mild but noticeable and only here and there x


----------



## Minno

Great news dilia. Lets get that out the way and on to exciting bfp developments!

Thanks for the reassurances re bleeding girls. See how pessimistic I am?! Well it all kicks off for us tomoro as dh goes in to give sample and we see if eggies survive thaw and if any fertilise. Very nerve wracking!
I've also started the pessaries - waxy knickers ahoy! I've been told two pessaries a day (400mg cyclogest each) 12 hours apart by another lady I talk to only has to take one a day. Is the two pessary dose normal?
Xx


----------



## diliapickle

Minno - Good luck tomorrow!! And I took two when I was on a certain kind (prometrium I think) and they were 12 hours apart! Just depends on which med you are on! :)


----------



## Minno

Thanks dilia, I was beginning to worry the clinic were telling me rubbish!
When do you think you will be able to get started again? X


----------



## bumski

Hi minno, I take two of the same pessaries, my nurse said to not worry about the time so much, so I do one when I go to bed and another 30mins before I get up. Lots and lots of luck for fertilisation tomorrow! Hope they all do their job for you x

All my family keep saying twins but I just don't know, one baby is a miracle and two would be a lovely suprise. Only time will tell x
Got PREGNANT 2-3 on digi tonight so that's me done for now lol! Will be needing hpt rehab at this rate lol.
GL to everyone, I just can't wait for some more BFPs, I'm sure they are on their way xxx


----------



## diliapickle

Minno - hoping I can get started tomorrow!! I go in at 8:30 and if estrogen is low I can start!! 

Bumski - haha HPT rehab!


----------



## Cynthia86

Minno-I'm sure your eggs will do just fine! Can't wait to hear the awesome fertility report! Are they doing ICSI??

bumski- I can't wait to find out how many are in there!! I take it you have shared the news with your whole family already??


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies. Couldn't write on here yesterday because there was some major drama at my clinic and there was talk of cancelling my fet (the dr up and left he clinic and there was no one to do my fet). 

Had another scan this morning and everything is good to go and everything is sorted. SO transfer will be on sunday nov 4!!! Eek! Im excited and nervous


----------



## Cynthia86

Fantastic news Blue!! I'm glad everything worked!


----------



## Blue12

I just wanted to let you ladies know - dont fear spotting and bleeding. I had many spotting and bleeding instances on my successful cycle - even 3 days after my transfer. I was sure it was all over, but it is apparently quite common. Very stressful.

Minno - goodluck with fertilization - sending positive vibes

Bumski - so exciting - it must feel so good to see that 2-3

Cynthia - sending positive vibes... I don't think I could hold out to beta...lol good luck!

Dil - gooodluck with estrogen!



Ladies - is anyone else doing PIO? I am and am not excited I was hoping for the suppositories/pessaries.


----------



## bumski

Good luck today dilia, I hope you are good to go now now, you have waited long enough x
Also good luck to minno! X

That must have been worrying blue, I'm glad they sorted it for you, couple of days and your PUPO! Yay x

Not I hope yesterday went really well for you and your now taking it easy, congrats on being PUPO! Look forward to your update.


----------



## Minno

Bumski - thanks so much for your good wishes and info about the pessaries. I wonder if I'm absorbing much as I do get some leakage! I am so excited to hear if you have twin buns. When is your scan?
Dilia - I will be thinking 'low oestrogen' thoughts for you. Let us know how you go today :)
Blue- ET on Sunday !!! Yay!! We can be ET buddies!! How are u feeling about it?
Cynthia - how are you feeling? Yes icsi for us as frozen eggs. Dh just left to head to the clinic. Honestly, the drama, it's just as well they don't have to go thru the treatment! Men!!

Baby dust ladies xxxx


----------



## diliapickle

Blue - that is awesome about your transfer being on Sunday!! And I didn't do PIO but do estrogen in Oil which is the same type of shot as PIO. It actually was not as bad as I thought it would be! Good luck with it!! And make sure to have a heating pad ready! That is what saves me!

How is everyone else holding up?!?

Well I just got the call and was feeling so positive about this and how my levels would be low and BAM nope levels are high and have to start BCP today. Dang it! So will take those for 10 days and then go back in on the 12th to finally get started!


----------



## notoptimistic

dilia - sorry for the set back! Good news is that once you start things move pretty quickly. I agree with you about the shots. I have been doing the PIO shots and they aren't as bad as I thought. It does leave me sore for at least the next 24 hours but applying heat to the area right after the injection has definitely helped with that issue. 

bum - The transfer went well. Both embryos thawed perfectly and they were two high quality blasts. My doctor seemed impressed. ;) This better work!


----------



## diliapickle

not - Thanks! and YAY for transfer going well! And congrats on being PUPO with twins :) FX for you!!


----------



## bumski

Oh such a mix today, brilliant news on being PUPO not! I'm glad they thawed well and are very good grades, when is your OTD? I will probably ask this a lot as I have a memory like a siv! X
Dilia, that's not so good news for you hun, on hold for a bit longer! Have they told you why this is happening? Your only at the beginning of your cycle aren't you? Pray this sorts out nice and quickly for you Hun x


----------



## Cynthia86

Dilia - Sorry you have another little set back! The 12th is just around the corner!

Not - So glad all went well with your transfer! Congrats!

AFM- Nothing really new to report here. I'm still having the little twinges/cramps and my bb's feel a tad sore today. Pretty much just feels like minor pms symptoms.


----------



## bumski

Looking good Cynthia! Your doing well to hold out x


----------



## Minno

Ladies I have had a very stressful day. Got the call from the embryologist this afternoon to advise that none of the five eggs we had selected survived the thaw. Its the first time its happened they said! I was devastated but ...we got to select another donor and they went ahead and thawed those eggs and 4/5 survived and all survived the icsi injection process. The doctor said he was very pleased with the way they were looking and with DH's sperm (which pleased him no end!) - we will get a call tomoro to advise if any fertilise. They sad they expect 2/3 on average so we can hope for 2 or maybe 3 but we may get 4 or none. Arrgghhhhhh. If we get none thats the game all over for us for now anyway. I am really stressing tonight!

Not - excellent news - congrats on being pupo with two bubbas!! Will keep everything crossed for you. How was the transfer? They are looking at Saturday transfer for me but I think its a bit early?

Dilia - sorry you are having to wait a little longer but hopefully you can get going in no time. Treat yourself to a lovely weekend and then a couple of days have passed already.

Cynthia - hoping your 2ww turns into BFP!!! Its all sounding very promising.

Bumski- can't wait to find out if you;re expecting twins!

Think fertile thoughts ladies!! xxx


----------



## Cynthia86

Minno - sorry you had such a stressful morning! I will be praying you get good news tomorrow!

Bumski - when did you start testing?? I'm so tempted to go and buy a couple hpt's but I'm feeling guilty just thinking about it since I promised dh I would wait! Hmmm what to do ladies?? Lol


----------



## bumski

Minno, that's great you got to use some more eggs! Every step is such a hurdle to get past but remember, they are strong enough to survive freezing and thaw. I'm sure you will have some good news tomorrow. I have known girls have 2dt and they have been very successful as some clinics say they survive better in the body. X

Cynthia I started testing 4dp5dt and got bfn, I had another hpt left so did it 5dp5dt but had a cup of tea and didn't really hold for long, I just wanted to get rid of it lol.
Then I saw the FAINTEST of lines, I knew it wasn't the indent but not enough to know it was positive, then later that day I did another and there it was!!!
I don't regret testing early as I think the not knowing was stressing me out too much. 
GL with whatever you decide xx


----------



## diliapickle

Minno - Sorry you have had such a stressful morning! I am glad you were able to get more eggs though! So now grow embabies grow!! When will they call to let you know their progress? :dust:

Cynthia - twinges and cramps are good as far as I have heard!! FX! And not testing is so hard! I told myself I would wait till OTD but I know once I get to 5dp I will start to get that itch as in the past I have been a huge POAS addict! We are here to support you with whatever you do! :)


----------



## Cynthia86

Alright girls, no judging please! I have often heard that you can use opk's as hpt's. I've decided to do my own little experiment just to see for myself if it really works or not. I got about 10 opk's that I have no need for now so I may as well use them up. It will give me something to do plus hopefully satisfy my urge to poas! I tested this morning and there is a noticeable line so now just to see if they turn into bfp's.


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - I've always wondered about that! So keep us updated cuz I have a handful left over as well!


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski love you [email protected]


----------



## notoptimistic

Cynthia - I've heard about using opk's and someone on another thread did that and got a positive and was pregnant! I bet you are too!!


----------



## Cynthia86

I will definitely keep you girls posted! I will be posting pics as well! I promised hubby no hpt's but I never said anything about opks! Lol


----------



## diliapickle

Opks are totally allowed :) so excited for you!


----------



## bumski

I don't blame you Cynthia, you need to feed that poas urge! Will be a good indicator if they start to get darker! Look forward to your update, x
I still have the urge to poas and have no hpts left, keep getting worried my line will be disappearing. 
Thanks dilia, thought I would put one up now I reached 4 weeks :) x
GL with your embies today minno x


----------



## Blue12

I used opks with each of my cycles too. And on my successful cycle there was a line. But they also didn't stress me out if there wasn't a line because they werent meant for that lol


----------



## Minno

Update from me girls. I am very pleased to say that all four of our eggies fertilised and are going strong this morning. Yay!!!! I'm going in for transfer tomorow and they may want to put two back - eeek! I had only ever considered one before so not sure what to think about this. They are also hoping to freeze whatever we dont use but will try to culture them to day 5 first. They said I was always going to be a 2day transfer as we had so few eggs to play with and of course its a risk leaving them longer.

OMG! My head is wrecked! Please girls that have had ET - whats it like? I am nervous!!

Cynthia - you cheeky monkey :) OPKs are so allowed! I bet its a good sign for BFP :)
Bumski - how are you. What are you thinking about having had the two transferred? Its a lot think about huh?


----------



## Cynthia86

That's great news Minno! So happy your embabies are doing well!


----------



## diliapickle

Minno- glad they are doing well! And transfer tomorrow yay! :)


----------



## bumski

Minno that's fantastic news Hun!!!
With me I always wanted 2 put back as I would rather twins than a bfn cycle but everyone is different. I don't really imagine being pregnant with twins even though there is a good chance, time will tell. There is a few girls I know on here who got there BFPs from a DET and they are pregnant with singletons, it's a big decision but it will be well worth it for your BFP hun, you will do fine I'm sure :) xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Here are my opk's from the last couple of days. I was hoping that today's would be a little darker but it actually seems a tad lighter than yesterday's. Oh well, will be interesting to see what tomorrows opk looks like. I still have no urge to use an hpt! OK, OK, I almost broke down yesterday. I wanted so badly to just make a quick drive to the drugstore but I was able to talk myself out of it. Only one week left until beta! I can do this girls!!

This is the part of the tww that I question if this is really working or not. The last few days I had cramps/twinges and minor pms symptoms to help reassure me but so far today I feel nothing!! Trying my best to stay calm.



[IMG]https://i48.tinypic.com/14vgzlt.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bumski

still probably to early to even pick up on a hpt hun so i wouldnt worry, as for twinges etc, mine come and go too, when i dont get them i worry and when i do i worry lol.
you are being very good holding out, it will be worth it in the end ;) x


----------



## diliapickle

Only one more week you can make it!!! Glad doing OPK's is helping your POAS addiction! :)


----------



## Minno

Cynthia you're doing so well, don't cave now. Resist resist...it's still too early.
Thanks bumski. Another update. Another call from the clinic - all embies developing well and so they want to culture them on to day 5 transfer next week! They're going to call tomoro to advise so it might still be on for then but if all is ok we will go for a blast to transfer. Risk is they make not have any left to freeze if they don't develop but even if we froze some now they may be too immature to survive the freezing and thaw process. Arghh what to do??! Xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Minno - yay for growing embabies! Will be anxiously waiting for another update!

I'm on my kindle now and just realized the lines don't look that dark in the pic. Those darn lines always seem hard to capture in photos. 

Hope you all are doing well today! You girls are awesome for helping me get through this tww! ((Hugs))


----------



## bumski

That's great news minno, they will grow nice and strong for you, and you may still get some to freeze yet, lots of luck to those lovely little embies x

Cynthia, I know what you mean, when I upload mine they looked barley there but in real life more obvious. Are u going to use an opk each day? Look forward to tomorrow's x


----------



## Cynthia86

Any update for us Minno??

Not- how.are you feeling??

Bumski- how are you doing? I bet you are anxious for your first scan!


----------



## Minno

Hi all. Clinic called this morning and want to let the embryos develop to day 5, so it's a Tuesday transfer for us now. Apparently three of the four are at four cell stage, and the other one is a bit less well developed at 2/3 cell but has some fragments so they're not so hopeful about that one. They are monitoring them every day so will be in touch if they want me in sooner. Arrggghhh the anxiety of waiting...

How is everyone else today? Cynthia, any symptom update? Dil what's happening with you? Bumski how are you feeling? Not, all ok with you? Xxx


----------



## Cynthia86

Good to hear another great update Minno! Glad to see a majority of your embabies are thriving. You will very soon be one PUPO lady!

I'm not really feeling any symptoms. I had a really horrible headache last night but that's about it!


----------



## Cynthia86

Here is an update! Today's test was with SMU.

Bumski- I will test daily until 9dpt I think. I thought I initially had more opk's but it turns out there were only 7 left in my stash.


[IMG]https://i49.tinypic.com/2vd19wn.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## notoptimistic

Minno - that's great that they are confident enough in your embryos to try to go out to day 5!

I'm doing ok but I was hoping I'd have symptoms by now. :( My boobs are very sore but were like that before the transfer so I know it is the pio shots causing that symptom. Other than that just very mild stomach pressure.

Cynthia - any more opk's testing?


----------



## notoptimistic

Oh my!! Cynthia that's great! That line is so much darker!!


----------



## Minno

Wow Cynthia - that's a very dark line ! I am getting excited for you ...

Now Cynthia , Not - what is ET like? I am making myself anxious thinking about it !
Xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Minno - ET is very simple! Its almost like getting a pap smear. They will place the speculum in and clean your cervix. They will use ultrasound to guide the catheter into proper placement which is why you will need a full bladder. Once RE finds perfect placement he will inject the embryos. He will then remove the catheter and hand it over to the embryologist who will then examine it under microscope to confirm that it is empty! That's it!


----------



## Minno

Oooooh thanks Cynthia. That sounds bearable!! Is it quite quick then? Also, do you get any discharge /bleeding after? I am worried that they will disturb the womb lining and cause a bit of bleeding x


----------



## bumski

Wow Cynthia!!! That line is amazing! Oh I really think you have your little one(s) in there! I already can't wait until tomorrow's opk! Xx

Minno it really is so simple, no pain, and very quick! I was surprised how quick. The worst thing is the full bladder, I kept having to pee then drink more again as I was in so much discomfort. Have they give you an update on your embies today?

Not don't worry about symptoms, in all honesty I don't think we will get any real obvious ones until about 6 weeks! How many dpt are you now? X

How are you both doing blue and dilia? Hope your well xx


----------



## Minno

Hi bumski - yes, so not looking forward to having the full bladder and trying to hold it in while they mess about!!
My update is three embies now at 4 cell stage and one a bit behind but still ok. They want to push us to 5 days if they can so transfer now set for Tuesday. If there are any changes we may have to go in before as they check them every day.

Not feeling so pms today but it comes and goes. Just hope I don't have a bleed before we get to et - but the drugs should stop it though right? Xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Yes Minno, the progesterone should keep af at bay. I often would feel like af was coming as well before transfer but nada!


I'm happy to see my opk a lot darker today but I'm trying not to get too excited just in case. This is just an experiment afterall!


----------



## Minno

Oh Cynthia I am so hopeful for you!! I just know this is it. I feel it. What's the theory then about opks? I may try that myself. I have some stashed away with my boxes of unopened preg tests that I've had in my bathroom cabinet for four years - they're probably out of date! X


----------



## Cynthia86

Minno - apparently the hormones lh and hcg are very similar...there is a website that explains it....let me look it up.

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Pretty interesting!


----------



## Minno

That is fascinating. So the fact that your line today is darker than the test line is a very good sign but not yet conclusive. I am even more excited for you now!!


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - wow look at that line so exciting! :) 

Hope everyone is doing well! Sorry on my phone so can't update well!


----------



## Blue12

Cynthia I did the same experiment on my successful cycle :D

Tomorrow morning is my transfer. I pray this works but I am also just praying that the embryos survive the thaw.


----------



## Cynthia86

Yay blue!! So excited for you! I just know everything will go smoothly tomorrow!

Did your opk's turn positive with your successful cycle??
I'm so tempted to test with a hpt but at the same time the fear of seeing a bfn terrifies me! Still debating on what to do.


----------



## Cynthia86

Ok girls, I broke hubby down and we went and bough a pack of FRER. I could not wait until tomorrow to use FMU so I tested tonight. Here it is girls!!! My BFP! I have waited 5 long years to see these beautiful double pink lines. I am still in shock. This is our lucky thread ladies!!





https://i50.tinypic.com/28vzib4.jpg


----------



## notoptimistic

Congrats Cynthia!!! I hope this is a lucky thread!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Good luck tomorrow, blue!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats Cynthia!!! So excited for you!!!!! 

Good luck tomorrow blue! :)


----------



## Minno

Amazing!! Congratulations Cynthia! Told you told you :) now what day are you on?

Good luck today blue - will be thinking of you xx


----------



## bumski

OMG OMG!!!!!! That is amazing hun, what a line!!!!! Your so having twins!!! Oh I could literally cry I'm so over the moon for you!
Massive congratulations to both you and Dh! 
Bump buddies? X
This is going to be a great thread! Xxx


----------



## bumski

Lots of luck to you today blue, I hope transfer goes nice and smoothly for you! Look forward to your update x


----------



## Cynthia86

Thank you so much girls!

Bumski - We are definitely bump buddies!! I hope you are so right about twins although my hubby is starting to panic at the possibility haha.

Blue - Happy transfer day!! Hope all goes smoothly for you!!

Minno - looking forward to another great update!


----------



## Blue12

Ongratulations Cynthia. - knew it was ur bfp since the opks were positive for me too. 

I leave in 2 hours for transfer. I hope have the luck of this thread too lol


----------



## bumski

With a line like that there is no way it can only be 1!
Do you know when you will be getting a scan? I have to wait 3 more weeks so we are considering a private one at 6 weeks, i will save money that way as hpts are costing a fortune lol.
Dh said I have a serious problem (blush)

How are you feeling?

Your turn next not! When do you think you will test? X


----------



## bumski

Let us know how it goes blue. GL to you x


----------



## Cynthia86

Thanks Blue! Good luck today, cant wait to hear an update!

Bumski - I think my clinic does first scan at 6 weeks. I will go over my papers in a bit because I know it mentions it. I'm feeling ok. I had a bit of cramping yesterday but not feeling it as much now. Can't wait for your first scan!! How have you been feeling??

Not - how many dpt are you now?? Bumski is right, you are next!!


----------



## bumski

I get light cramps on and off, I think the most noticeable thing is tiredness, I fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow which is not like me and I'm tired most of the day. I would love an obvious in ya face symptom but I suppose I should make the most of feeling ok.
Do you feel any different? X


----------



## Cynthia86

Not really feeling any different. I'm sure all those fun symptoms will kick in for us in a couple of weeks! I wish I could sleep right now! Its 3:40am and I'm wide awake. Too excited!!


----------



## bumski

Aww bless ya, i understand that feeling! You deserve to be excited though! Where are you from? It's 12.25 pm here. Off to get yet another hpt in a min as I just need to keep checking it's still there lol.
Bought some wondfo off eBay yesterday so hopefully that will save some pennies lol. 
Will you be testing again? X


----------



## Cynthia86

I'm in California, bumski! I have two frer's left and I plan to use them! Not taking one today but maybe on Tuesday and Thursday. Don't want to use them now and have none left with so much time before beta, ya know?


----------



## bumski

Yeah that's a good plan, is your beta on Friday?
You will see a massive difference in your tests if you leave them a few days anyway.
Your going to be soooo tired, bless ya x

Can't wait for some more BFPs now. I really hope we are all lucky on this thread :)


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies 
I am pupo with 2 defrosted embabies. Fingers crossed. Poor dh is already planning things and full of hope for these little ones. I hope he isn't let down


----------



## Cynthia86

Congrats Blue!! Hubby will not be let down, this is our lucky thread after all! So excited for you! Glad everything went well :)

When is your beta scheduled? Do you plan on testing early?


----------



## bumski

Yay blue, big congratulations on being PUPO with twins!
Looking forward to seeing your BFP too!
My Dh is a big football fan and tonight he has been on his team website looking at the baby clothes, bless!
It is nice to see them excited though.
Are you having bed rest blue? Or will it be too difficult with lo? X


----------



## Minno

Congrats on being pupo blue! Wishing for a lovely strong bfp for you very soon :) how was the transfer? Xx


----------



## Blue12

Transfer was smooth - it almost seems like there is nothing different for me lol. My parents have my baby girl with them so that I can have some bedrest but it will be very short lived bed rest. I am having some conflicting guilt about others being with her today and yet it is a gift to her if she gets a sibling.

dh just walked in the room and asked if I feel pregnant yet LOL.


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats on being Pupo with twins blue! 

So many exciting things happening on this thread! :)


----------



## bumski

Aww your Dh sounds so sweet! And don't feel guilty hun, I bet your dd is having a great time with her grandparents being spooky rotten ;) plus your right, she will thankyou for a little playmate.......or two! X

How are you doing dilia? Are you still on bcp? X


----------



## diliapickle

Yeah still on bcp, will be until next Saturday and then appointment on 12! It feels like an eternity from now! Especially as you guys nice forward and all these exciting bfps! I feel stuck at the moment. I know it will be here soon but feeling impatient today!


----------



## bumski

I completely understand your frustration, when I did my fresh cycle I was on a thread with a load of other great girls and my ET was cancelled, I happily watched everyone get their BFPs and while I was ecstatic for them all and it gave me hope, I felt like I was miles behind. 
I still talk to them and they have been a fantastic support all the way through to my BFP and it's meant a lot, and we are all still rooting for you until your BFP too. 
It's awful having to wait but I hope with all my heart all your patience will pay off and your BFP is right round the corner.
Not going anywhere until we are all together. All my love x


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks Bumski! That means a lot and that is my fear I think of being left behind as every thread I did iui to ivf everyone moved on but me. And like you said I am genuinely happy for all of them but hard at dame time! So I really appreciate the support :)


----------



## MoBaby

cynthia: those are strong lines!! it has to be twins!! congrats again.

blue: congrats on pupo!! 

dilla: I feel just like you. all the threads I have been a part of almost everyone has their bfp and moved on. I havent had the opportunity to move on yet :( and although I am happy for everyone I get a bit jealous and frustrated... We both will get our BFPs soon!!!! :)


----------



## Blue12

Awe dilia waiting is the worst part of this. I always feel like I have a plan/timeline in my head so when things get delayed it upsets my whole vision. I'm betting you will get your fanulous bfp very soon! *hugs*


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks guys! You're the best! :) hopefully this thread is really lucky and we all get our bfps! So far we are on a roll!


----------



## Cynthia86

So sorry dilia. I get how difficult it is. It was so hard to watch all my ivf buddies get their bfp's and there I was the ONLY one in our group to get a bfn. Of course I was happy for them but it was hard to see all the conversations turn to all pregnancy related topics. I know it seems like an eternity but you are so close to getting your bfp!! No one gets left behind in this group ;) big hugs to you!


----------



## bumski

It really sounds like we all have so much in common, I thought I was a lucky charm for others because every single group I have joined on here iv always been the one left with a bfn lol!
I actually s**t myself on this one when I realised I was first to test, thought I was gonna get my bfn while trying keep positive all the time!
Maybe it's just time we ALL get it this time and no one is left behind xx


----------



## Minno

Hear hear! Bfps all round - it's the way forward!
Just lying here about to get up and wait for the call from the clinic- butterflies already!


----------



## bumski

Oh wow GL minno! Is it your 5dt today?
Hope those embies are going nice and strong! 
I will keep checking in for your update x

Think I have hit insomnia! Thought it was meant to be fatigue lol, shattered all day and then I was up until 2.30am then woke up at 5.30am, I can see today being a looooooong day lol x


----------



## Minno

Nightmare bumski!! Hope your sleep pattern returns to normal soon.
5dt is tomoro although we will have to see how the embabies are doing this morning. I am a complete basket case at the moment. Nervous about everything. Don't do we'll with doctors and medical procedures either! Need lots of reassurance that transfer is ok! Xx


----------



## notoptimistic

Minno - The transfer is not bad at all - absolutely nothing to worry about. There's no pain and the whole procedure takes only about 10 minutes and that includes getting you in the proper position on the table, cleaning out mucus, inserting the catheter, leaving it in there to make sure the embryos have enough time to "drift" away from it, and then removing the catheter to check to make sure no embryos were left in there. 

ladies - I too feel like everyone has moved on without me. I used to do the IUI threads, now the IVF ones. Most people are pregnant by now and discussing baby names. On a related note, I wish people wouldn't discuss buying baby stuff and picking out names in their first trimester. Having been through miscarriages I just find it a bit irritating that people are so self-assured so early on. Maybe I'm just jealous that once I get my bpf I will not be able to relax at all until I am well into my second trimester.


----------



## MoBaby

I agree with you not. I won't be doing any name picking, furniture picking, clothes buying or anything baby related until probably 20 weeks :).


----------



## Cynthia86

Very true Not! The thought of having another loss is heartbreaking. I as well won't be able to plan anything until after the first trimester. I'm even afraid of announcing my pregnancy early when I go visit my family for Christmas because I will still be a couple weeks shy of my second trimester but it is soo important to me to have that moment with my family. It's a risk I am willing to take!

How are you feeling?? How many dpt are you now?


----------



## notoptimistic

I am 5 dpt today. I feel ok, I've had some light cramping off and on the past few days and my boobs are very sore. I've also noticed my appetite and thirst have picked up and I had a brief wave of dizziness about 20 mins ago. Trying not to over analyze. Could just be the hormones. I go in next Monday for my blood test and I think I'm going to just wait until then.


----------



## diliapickle

Not I totally agree! We won't announce to family even until 12 weeks and then I don't think I would be ok buying anything until at least 20 weeks like Mobaby said! maybe even 24 as then you at least past viability! 

Not - only one more week!! So exciting! :) 

Minno - Good Luck!! You will do great! :)


----------



## Minno

Thanks Not. So reassuring to know its ok - I do get myself in a pickle with these things!
Completely agree re the buying stuff and talking about names. I wouldn't even dream of it before second tri!


----------



## Cynthia86

Good luck tomorrow Minno! Will be sending prayers and positive thoughts your way!

I promise you that the transfer is soo easy! I can understand the anxiety of not knowing what to expect exactly because I get the same way. Can't wait to hear an update!


----------



## bumski

Lots of luck with transfer minno! Hope it goes nice and smooth for you! X


----------



## Minno

I'm back ladies! All went very smoothly as am now pupo with one perfect blast and a 12 cell. We have another 12 cell that they are going to try to culture on to blast but its not looking likely.
My question is - have I less of a chance since we only had one blast to transfer and the 12 cell we transferred is probably a bit behind where it should be on day 5 transfer?
Xx


----------



## diliapickle

Minno - Glad the transfer went well!! I don't think you have any less of a chance at all! :) :dust: hoping for your sticky bean(s)!! When is your test date?


----------



## Cynthia86

Congrats Minno!! I agree with dilia. Cant wait to hear about your bfp!!


----------



## bumski

Congrats on being PUPO minno! I think both your little embies will have great chance, remember, they are where they belong now and I'm sure they will grow nice and strong. Did transfer go ok for you?

Did you test again Cynthia? X

How are you feeling not and blue? X

Not long now dilia, do you know roughly when you you will be able to transfer? Hope your feeling ok x


----------



## Cynthia86

I did test again today and thankfully the line is darker. I keep feeling like it is going to disappear!

Did you ever get your first scan scheduled??


----------



## bumski

Yeah, it's in 3 weeks at the clinc but have booked one private as I can't shake the feeling that something will go wrong, I suppose we just get used to disappointment. It's still not real yet lol.
So my first scan is next sat, trying not to over think anything until I actually see it's heart beating! Nervous but excited too. Do you need to wait until beta to book yours? X

Glad your test is darker hun, it's a nice relief for you to see that.

You are being very strong willed not, I wish I had your patience :)


----------



## Cynthia86

That's great Bumski! Can't wait to hear all about it! Yes I will need to wait until beta before I can book my u/s. I believe my clinic does the first scan at 5 weeks so I'm guessing it will be at the end of next week. I'm hoping anyway!


----------



## notoptimistic

Cynthia & bumski - did you guys have any symptoms before you tested positive?

I'm feeling ok ..off and on mild cramping since transfer and off and on bloating. I think i've been more thirsty and hungrier than usual but this could all just be the progesterone.

minno - glad transfer went well!!


----------



## bumski

That's great cynthia! I still think it's twins for you. Are your lines the same colour yet or near?

Not, I had twinges and a sharp pain for a few days but nothing major, still only have mild af pains now but only in the evening on and off, I probably wouldn't know if I hadn't of tested lol.
Got my 3+ on digi tonight so hoping all is still well in there x


----------



## Cynthia86

Not-the only thing I felt was cramping. I'm 8dpt now and the cramping has stopped. I felt the most cramping at 4 and 5dpt. I have been have headaches the last few days so I wonder if that could be a pregnancy symptom? I also had increased appetite but I felt that when I started the meds as well.


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - That is awesome that you have an u/s next Saturday! so exciting! :) I am sure everything is perfect in there! Your bean(s) is getting cozy :)

Cynthia - Yay for darker line :) 

Not and Blue hope you are doing well in TWW! I know we will see your bfps soon!

So my next appointment is next Monday so if everything is all good I will start delestorgen shots that night and as long as we stay on track should be able to transfer 12/1! Also, I deciding I am going to try acupuncture this cycle (willing to do anything!) and have my first appointment today! I am pretty nervous but we will see!


----------



## Cynthia86

Here is a comparison of 5dpt and 8dpt 

https://i46.tinypic.com/ilazwl.jpg


[IMG]https://i45.tinypic.com/358s8y1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Cynthia86

Very exciting Dilia!! I will be praying that all goes well for you on Monday! Can't wait for you to get things started :)


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - OMG that line is so beautiful!


----------



## bumski

That's great news dilia, keeping everything crossed your app goes really well and you can start your countdown, I hope the time flies for you, can't wait for you to be PUPO! X

Wow cynthia those are great lines, no denying those! Bet you can't wait to find out how many you got in there ;) x


----------



## Minno

Thanks so much for all your good wishes ladies. Amazing line Cynthia - I'm taking bets on twins! Dilia - hope all goes well on Monday and soon you will be pupo too.
Bumski I think I would be the same about trying to get am private scan - will help put your mind at rest. Can't wait to hear the outcome!'

Transfer for me went well. Had a tiny bit of brown discharge tonight but I think it's likely to be after the procedure etc as the nurse said the catheter drew a tiny spot of blood on the way out. What do u think? Otherwise they said there was no sign of any bleeding or problems.
Test date is the 16th. How will I keep myself occupied til then?? Lol


----------



## bumski

I think that sounds like it's from the transfer hun, not anything to worry about. Are you resting now? Hope your being looked after well ;)
Wow it's now official, you have an OTD! Will you make it do ya think x


----------



## Minno

Yes resting now but have been up and about around the house as well. Will have another easy day tomoro and try to get back to normal on Thursday.

Mmmm not sure if I will make it to OTD. Oh, duh, you mean will I cave and test early not will I get af beforehand?!! I'm not a poas addict but I may get tempted if I make it to next week!!


----------



## diliapickle

Minno - so exciting! :) the 16th will be here before you know it :) and we will be here cheering you on and distracting you!


----------



## Minno

Thanks dilia I'm going to need some serious distraction!! 
How are you feeling about your appt? Xx


----------



## diliapickle

I am anxious and excited and just want it to be here :)


----------



## Cynthia86

TMI girls :) I had a minor incident earlier. When I went to the bathroom and wiped, I noticed a tiny bit of pink tinged cm. Of course I paniced a little because last time I miscarried it started with the spotting. I was a little rough insertingt the Endometrin this morning so I'm hoping I just irritated the cervix. I just pray this baby sticks!


----------



## notoptimistic

Cynthia - sometimes I get pink tinged cm too and the nurse told me it was probably irritation from the estrace pills that I shove up there. I'm sure it is fine!


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - I am sure it was from the meds you were inserting! I would get that sometimes when I was on those! Especially cuz it is so sensitive now it wouldn't take much! Your bean(s) is/are safe!! :)


----------



## Blue12

Ladies TMI question. It is so weird but I am sooooooo dry down there. It is hard to insert the suppositories and the estrace that is how dry it is AND I am not even having leaking from the suppositories (which is good but I dont ever remember this happening). 

What are your experiences? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cynthia86

Spotting is a tad heavier now. Trying not to worry but of course that is easier said than done!


----------



## Minno

Cynthia sounds like its just been from disturbing things with the estrace. Or could be implantation. When I was pg with my son we had had a positive test etc but then I started spotting for a couple of days - it was fine though. Also my friend that recently went thru ivf had bleeding at the same point you're at and found out it was twins! She was scared as it was quite heavy but it stopped after a couple of days and all was well. My point is this could actually be 'good' spotting although I know it's hard not to worry. Have a lie down for a bit and see if it eases off any. Xx


----------



## Minno

Blue, think I read the pessaries can cause dryness after a while. Especially when you been on them a few weeks. Might be worth asking your clinic if you can use any kind of lubricant to help that wont interfere x


----------



## Cynthia86

Thanks girls! I was really scared last night especially when I started to cramp a bit. Thought it was the end of that pregnancy! Bleeding never got heavy and it seems to have stopped now. When I wipe it is only slightly brownish making me think its just the reminants of last night. Praying that baby is ok. Transfer papers say to go back on bed rest if any bleeding occurs and I have done just that.


----------



## Cynthia86

Blue - on occasion I have noticed some dryness as well. Not sure what that is all about??


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - Glad it seems to be going away and that you are resting! Like Minno said though I have heard of people getting spotting like that and ended up with twins... :) 

Blue - I am not sure as I haven't heard of that but I hope everything is ok! :)


----------



## Cynthia86

How are you girls doing today?? Anyone have any appointments coming up? I really should be better at remembering where everyone is at in their cycle but my memory has been horrible! Hope you girls can forgive me!


----------



## bumski

Hi Cynthia hope your ok, I seen your post earlier but couldn't reply as was sitting next to my boss!
That really does sound like it was caused by irritation as the others say, I hope it's all stopped for you and your enjoying your rest x

Blue, I wouldn't worry about being 'dry' perhaps it's to do with the extra hormones. How are you feeling?

Looking forward to some more testers now, anyone close?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi girls - still waiting for my blood test on Monday but not optimistic!


----------



## Cynthia86

Bumski - I am doing much better now. No more spotting. Yay!! I had to do. My progesterone a few minutes ago and applicator came out spotless! I am still going to remain on bed rest the remainder of the day. Have any symptoms kicked in for you yet? I still feel no different.

Not - we will be plenty optimistic for you!! Cant wait to hear your good news :)


----------



## Minno

That's good news Cynthia. What progesterone are you on? I don't have applicators for my pessaries.


----------



## Cynthia86

Minno - I am on Endometrin!
How are you feeling today?


----------



## Minno

Does that come with an applicator?
I'm ok thanks but very very tired. Think it's the stress of the last few days catching up with me. When did you start to get symptoms in the 2ww?

Not, good luck on Monday. Why aren't you feeling optimistic?


----------



## Cynthia86

Yes Minno, my Endometrin comes with applicators. It has a little notch at the top where you pop the pill in and then you insert it like you would a tampon. 

The only symptom I had was quite a bit of cramping. So far I have no other symptoms which worries me a bit because I certainly don't feel pregnant. I will be taking another test tomorrow to make sure my line isn't getting lighter!


----------



## bumski

Don't worry about symptoms, I have none still, I'm tired a lot but nothing really out of the ordinary, I'm nit going to worry though as I was about 9 weeks with dd and even then it was only the odd thing. 
I do still get mild af type 'feelings' not pains and they are on and off.

Not, I was sure it hadn't worked. If I hadn't been testing now I would still think it hadn't worked but got my 3+ on digi a couple of nights ago so my hormones must be increasing. You just never know. Hoping and praying you get your BFP on Monday! X


----------



## Minno

The symptom spotting is such a nightmare isn't it! I woke up last night at 2 am feeling really sick. It eased off after a bit and it can't be a sign of anything this early on. Still shattered as well. I was obv a bit more stressed about the whole thing than I thought.

Cynthia I'm sure your lines will still be dark! Roll on OTD to get official confirmation! You too Not, we'll all be rooting for you!!
Bumski - are you looking forward to your scan? Xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Thanks ladies! I took my last frer this morning and the test line is now darker than the control line. Very pleased to see that. Still no more spotting thank goodness! 1 day left until beta!!

Sorry you weren't feeling well Minno! Hope all is better now :)


----------



## hope n pray

Hello ladies

I would like to join you all as another IVF-unsuccessful-looking-forward-to-FET candidate.

I learned 3 days back that my 1st Beta was negative, still havent got results from my second beta and I already stopped taking PIO shots last night. The past 10 days have been so hectic for us here in the east coast and when we got the news of Beta, we were living with a cousin as we didnt have electricity in our house. Strangely, even the tears wouldnt come and it felt almost natural to carry on in front of others as if nothing happened. I realised I have to just take it in stride and move on with FET as there is nothing I can do about it now. Also, I insisted on a single embryo transfer although my RE was more inclined towards 2, but I dont have any regrets about it. I am definitely doing 2 this time though, its time to be selfish now.

We have 4 frozen embryos of top quality and I am just trying to find out online when would be a good time for FET after failed IVF? How long did you guys wait before jumping to FET? What are the meds involved? Are BCPs enough to suppress the cycle or did you take anything else?

Sorry, too many questions. As you can understand I am going through that phase where we think the more we try to find answers,read and research the less we will feel sorry about the loss.

Take care


----------



## Minno

Wonderful news Cynthia - wishing you lots of luck for tomoro and then you can make it official!! Yay :) xxx


----------



## Cynthia86

Welcome Hope! I'm very sorry about your failed IVF. Seems like you have had a rough week with the storm and now BFN on top of all of that!

I also only transferred one embryo the first time around and then did 2 with our FET. I don't regret only doing 1 with our fresh cycle because I feel maybe the fresh cycle was too much stress for my body and it would have rejected both embryos. I only had 4 embabies so that is why I don't regret it. This cycle my embryos actually had a chance and I'm hoping for twins! Will be finding out soon!

My clinic had me take one natural cycle off before I could move on to FET. With the FET cycle my only meds were Estrace and Endometrin. It is a much much easier process than a fresh cycle.

Best of luck!


----------



## hope n pray

Thank you Cynthia for your response and sharing your experience. The way you explained , actually makes me feel better for having transferred one the first time now as our bodies have taken a lot of stress in a fresh cycle and could be the reason why the embryo wouldnt stick. I have been advised to take one natural cycle off too and my period already started this afternoon. So let me see what my doctor says about the next cycle.

Good luck for your Beta tomorrow! Really nice to see your HPT was positive, you must be so excited!


----------



## bumski

Great news Cynthia, I think your going to have super high numbers tomorrow x

Hi hope, really sorry to hear about your ivf, sounds like you have had a tough week! It's good that you are looking forward to your next step.
I have read so many things lately about how FET are getting more and more successful due to less drugs in your system, it was all over the tv and papers a few weeks ago so fx it brings your much deserved BFP.
Keep us informed how you get on, lots of luck to you x


----------



## Blue12

Hi everyone. Looking forward to many more bfp's here. I am very nervous and dont feel ooptimistic and yet im hopeful and exhausted lol. 

Sending dust!


----------



## diliapickle

Welcome Hope!Sorry about your BFN! I hope FET works for you! So far this has been a lucky thread :)

Cynthia - So excited to hear about beta today! :thumbup:

Blue - This is such a crazy process! But keep up hope!! :) When are you planning to test again? or are you waiting until OTD?


----------



## bumski

Looks like my luck has run out! Started cramping and then followed by blood 10 mins later!
I'm devastated, not holding out any hope as I'm still cramping quite bad!
Still blood every time I go to the toilet and it's getting more, so there, that shows me fir getting excited I suppose!
Still wish all the best for you girls and will be on to see how your getting on xxx


----------



## diliapickle

Oh no Bumski!!!! Have you called doctor? Are they checking you out? I am praying it is not that and something else! I have heard of people having a not sure what you call it but basically a pool of blood that bursts that was on cervix? Let us know!!


----------



## bumski

Thanks dilia x
Drs said I will have to wait until Monday now for a scan as early pregnancy unit is not open until then. It's not looking good to me though, ya kinda just know don't ya when it doesn't feel right. Pains are too strong now. I keep trying to have a bit of hope but just can't stop crying.
Dd has broke her little heart! It's awful to see, and Dh is really upset too. I will update as and when. :(

Cynthia I hope it has all gone well today for you hun. Have they booked your scan for you? X
Hope everyone else is well too, has anyone caved yet? Looking forward to some more BFPs! Xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Oh no Bumski! I am so so sorry. My heart just broke reading your update. I'm praying so hard that everything is ok. I have an IVF buddy who is in her second trimester and she has had some spotting and bleeding throughout her pregnancy and baby is just fine. I so hope that is the same situation for you! You are in my thoughts and prayers friend!!


----------



## Minno

Bumski I am so very very sorry. I hope its not what you think. Like I said before, I had bleeding very early on with ds - even ended with me going to a&e to be told the worst and then next day the epu said all was fine. You just never know. My thoughts and prayers are with you tonight xxx


----------



## bumski

Thankyou all of you but pretty sure it's about over, bled very heavily and passed big clots (sorry tmi) I'm just trying to not to keep crying. It will be horrible to wake up and realise we are back there again.
Please don't let this be a sad thread though girls, there is so much yet to happen in this thread and I still want to see all you others get your BFP xx

It's not sunk in yet I don't think xx

Cynthia how did your beta go Hun? Does it sound like twins? :) xxx


----------



## Cynthia86

So sorry bumski! How many frosties do you have left??

I did get my beta results already but I feel so bad posting about it after the horrible day you have had :(


----------



## Minno

You are very brave bumski. Life is just too cruel sometimes. Remember we are always here if you want to talk or scream or just vent! Thinking of you xx


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - :hugs: We are here for you!! :hugs: Like Cynthia said how many frosties do you have? Do you know when you would be able to start again? If right away we actually would be cycle buddies :)


----------



## bumski

Don't worry Hun, I'm really ok with hearing. To be honest it cheers me up to be positive about others, esp people who have had a hard time ttc.

No more frosties for me, we will be on a break for a bit now and see what happens when this is all over.

Still think you have twins in there ;) have they give you a scan date yet? I can't wait to find out x


----------



## Cynthia86

My beta today at 11dp5dt was 1,046! I was really shocked by such a high number. I have an IVF buddy on another site who had her transfer the same day as me but her beta was yesterday. Her result was 196 so I was expecting something close to that. I have another beta on Sunday. Praying they double. No date set for a scan yet. I'm sure they will want to see betas doubling before they schedule anything.


----------



## Cynthia86

We are here for you bumski! :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Cynthia - must be twins ! Congrats, you must be delighted. So happy for you xx


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - WOW you totally have twins!! :) so exciting!


----------



## bumski

Wow! That does sound like twins! I think we are all going to be shocked if you don't have two in there, unless it's 3! Lol x


----------



## Cynthia86

Thank you so much girls!!! It's still sinking in!


----------



## Blue12

Oh Bumski. That is devastating yet im hoping ur wrong. i had red bleeding and cramping and went to emergency when i was pg with my little girl. 

Cynthia i'm betting triplets with those numbers my beta at that same point was 252!


----------



## Blue12

I have to tell you my successful cycle I had blood when I blew my nose and this morning I had some - not that by ANY means that is a guarantee but it gave me a smidge of hope.


----------



## Cynthia86

Fingers crossed for you Blue!!


----------



## diliapickle

Hoping that is a good sign for you blue!


----------



## Minno

Sounds hopeful blue, we need some more good news round here!


----------



## bumski

Fx for you blue x when will you be testing? X


----------



## Cynthia86

How are you feeling today bumski??


----------



## Blue12

My plan is to test on wed which will be 10dp3dt or 13dpo. I was feeling no urge to test and now suddenly have a rdiculous urge. I went to the store and bought 4 tests. I did one now 9dpo which I know is too early and yes bfn lol. I had a beta of 250 on 16dpo last time which would mean my levels wouldn't be hight enough on 9dpo to show anything but I couldn't resist the urge to poas. (16dpo 250, 14dpo 125, 12dpo 60, 10dpo 30 - all approx). The test I just used has a sensitivity of 50 lol. i


----------



## Minno

Ha ha Bkue, I like your thinking! I bought an frer today, had three tests inside for the price of two. I've no idea if I'll use it but just in case...and the ones I have in my cabinet are out of date - how sad is that?! Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## Minno

Hey I just realised we are at exactly the same point - I am 4dp5dt! No symptoms to speak off. Occasional af style twinges that come and go. Needed to pee a lot yesterday but that's now gone. I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## hope n pray

Oh Bumski :hugs:, I'm really sorry to hear that. 
I admire your strength and I really hope that you receive a much easier and happier outcome next time in return for this loss. :flower:


----------



## Blue12

I dont really have symptoms but I didn't really have any last time either. I don't feel positive but I'm hoping so badly. When are you thinking of testing Minno? I see you are ttc #2 also - how old is your first


----------



## notoptimistic

Sorry Bumski :( that's terrible news. Glad you will stick around here though! 

Congrats Cynthia - I'm sure it is twins for you!

Blue/minno: good luck!!!

afm - very doubtful that I'm pregnant. With my two prior pregnancies, I definitely had more symptoms at this point. I remember more trips to the bathroom and queasiness when I didn't eat for a couple hours. I don't have that. :( I go in for my blood test Monday and trying to prepare for a negative but I know I will be really devastated.


----------



## Blue12

Awe not I am really hoping for you. I know what you mean that no matter how hard you try to prepare yourself - it doesn't help. Its such a difficult process


----------



## Blue12

I wanted to post something interesting I came across while googling.

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


Also found this... (someones beta levels who did ivf)
14 DPO 77; 16 DPO 169; 18 DPO 388; 20 DPO 913; 22 DPO 1830 

I'm 16 weeks pregnant with twins via IVF/ICSI  I don't think beta numbers are too good at predicting multiples. The range of normal is so wide that it's hard to tell. My numbers were much lower than other women who were having singletons, so you just never know!


----------



## Minno

Blue my son is ten now and we have been trying for four years to have a sibling for him :( we are so desperate to have another little one but like you and Not I'm not feeling especially hopeful. OTD is the 16th. If I make it I may test the day before just to ease the blow of the phone call.

Not, thinking of you and hoping you will get a lovely surprise on Monday xxx


----------



## Minno

Thx for the link Blue, very interesting and let's hope we can check our levels next week :)


----------



## MoBaby

Bumski :( I am sooo sorry to read this! I do hope the betas show differently. I have read several threads with blood/clots and everything has been fine. I'm really praying for you!!

Question about estrace: Anyone have spotting?? I am on 4mg a day and have had on and off spotting. US day 13 shows lining of 7.5mm. Progesterone starts tomorrow as FET is Friday the 16th. I am nervous though as I have some cramps. I spotted a lot during my last IVF cycle and dr said it was all from my cervix as it was already bleeding at ER date. 

Good luck to the girls testing in a few days! Exciting!


----------



## diliapickle

Mobaby - I haven't used estrace but hope everything is ok! Did you call doctor? Transfer is so close!!! :) 

Hope every one is doing well! Have been watching my niece and nephew since in laws are on vacation SL been a bit crazy around here!


----------



## MoBaby

Calling Monday. Hopefully all is good.


----------



## Cynthia86

Blue- funny you should post that! I came across that same site last night. Great little tool to track our betas!

Mobaby- I have not had spotting with estrace but I did get quite a bit of cramping from it. Please keep us updated.

Dilia- get used to the craziness! It will be your future very soon with your own little ones :)

Bumski- Been praying for you! I can't remember if you said your appointment was on Monday? Miss seeing you around here but completely understand. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Cynthia86

Tomorrow I go in for my second beta. I'm really hoping that the numbers will be rising nicely. Symptoms for me are:boobs are starting to feel sore and my body has been feeling very hot especially in the boob/tummy/pelvic area. I am starting to feel the fatigue now as well along with more trips to the bathroom. That is pretty much it for now. Will update you girls with my next beta!

ETA:Forgot to add that I am sooo hungry lately as well!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm betting its from my cervix again...this is exactly what happened last IVF cycle. Dr said to expect spotting last time after the ER/transfer, which luckily I didn't. Its not a lot; just light spotting and not everytime, but a couple times.


----------



## notoptimistic

Mo - are you taking estrace vaginally because I am and on a few occasions I had some pink mixed in with cm when I wiped. My nurse said it is normal and probably irritation!

Cynthia - good luck tomorrow - fatigue is a great sign.


----------



## MoBaby

no orally.


----------



## Cynthia86

Ultrasound is scheduled for Friday!!! I saw a different nurse today and she was shocked by my high first beta and was talking possible twins. I am now just waiting for the call on my second beta and she told me that I don't have to go in for a 3rd since my number is so high. Ahhh!! Can't wait to see my baby/ies!

How are you ladies doing today? Hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## MoBaby

you have twins for sure!!! u/s friday!! YAY!!! :)


----------



## Minno

Good luck tomori Not! Praying its a big bfp for you!! How are u feeling?


----------



## Cynthia86

Finally got my second beta results - 2,131 so it doubled nicely thank goodness! I did have a bit of pinkish/brown spotting again today but it seems to be subsiding now. RE said to only be concerned if it gets to an AF like flow. Of course I'm concerned anyway but trying my best to just relax!


----------



## Minno

That's awesome Cynthia, you must feel so relieved! Are we taking bets on twins ladies?


----------



## notoptimistic

Minno - thanks .. Feeling a little "funny" tonight - lightheaded might be the right word and burping a lot more than usual and constantly hungry but still trying to not get my hopes up!

I'll bet on twins for Cynthia!


----------



## Blue12

Oh not that sounds all good!

Cynthis - wahoo on doubling 

Ladies I don't know what happened to me but I can hardly wait to know. I think the weekend gave me too much time to think. I was doing fine before.


----------



## MoBaby

blue sorry if i missed this but did you transfer recently??

Oh and question: did anyone use endometrin??? I have a question!!


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - yay for doubling! 

Not - those sound like signs to me!


----------



## Blue12

I am currently 7dp3dt have totally lost my sanity and ability to wait and see...


----------



## diliapickle

Blue I feel we all lose our sanity through this! Are you planning to test early or are you trying to wait?


----------



## Blue12

I did a test today - which - based on my last successful cycle is too early - but it has got me crazy and feeling desperate :S


----------



## bumski

Cynthia those are great results! I bet you can't wait for your scan x

Minno and blue how are you feeling, hopefully some nice BFPs are right round the corner x

Dilia, are you off bcp now? Looking forward to your cycle starting x

Not, I hope it is a very good day for you today Hun, sending lots of luck to you x

Mobaby, not long until transfer now, hope it all goes well for you x

Hope I havnt missed anyone as my heads a bit all over the place x

I am just waiting to ring epu to make an app for my second beta. I had no more bleeding after fri but that Gould possibly be from progesterone I am guessing. I have been doing hpts to try and let myself down gently before the dreaded phone call later but they are all as strong as before the bleed. Does anyone know when they will start to fade as it's giving me hope that I really don't need right now, probably going to make the outcome even harder. Afterall there is no way baby could be there after that bleed.


----------



## Minno

Blue, I agree with Dilia, we all lose our minds at this time. I am on constant knicker alert in case af starts and it's making me crazy!


----------



## bumski

Well I'm still in limbo. They have found Saturday's results and have redone them today, I get the dreaded call in 2 hours. 
I started to get af pains again this am and still have them now and I began to bleed again, nowhere near as much as fri but it's there.
She decided to scan me anyway and on the tummy scan she could clearly see a gest sac, she went on to say she was pretty sure she could also see the yolk sac but wanted to confirm with internal scan, you can imagine at this point my emotions are all over the place.
She did the other scan and the image was a lot more hazy, every time she zoomed in she couldn't get a clear picture so because of this she doesn't want to confirm if there was a yolk sac or not!
She will look at my beta results and go from there now, if they are decreasing then it looks like I am going to mc, I am absolutely terrified as this one phone call is going to make or break me :(

I am praying with all my heart that it's good news, I'm really not strong enough to keep having all these ups and downs. 

I will update as soon as I know xxx


----------



## Wallie

I'm so sorry to read you're in turmoil Bumski. I've got everything crossed you get good news :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

I'm sooo sorry about being in limbo :( fx all is goo and it's nothing!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi Ladies. I am in shock. Had my blood test this morning and was thinking I'd have to wait until the afternoon to receive the bad news. But guess what? Got the call about 10 mins ago and I am PREGNANT! I cried hard when I found out (hope that didn't hurt the baby. Please let this one last.


----------



## Blue12

Awe Bumski. I can't even imagine the overwhelming feeling of being in limbo. Praying for you!


----------



## Cynthia86

Not!!!!!! Oh my goodness! Congrats mama! So unbelievable thrilled for you!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Bumski I'm sure all the waiting is sheer torture. Praying you get some answers (and good ones!) soon.


----------



## MoBaby

Omg not!!!!! Congrats!!!!

My fet time was changed. Grrrr!! Still Friday but now 130 instead of 1130... I worry about my little embryo :( I want it inside me!!!


----------



## bumski

Omg not!!!!! That is absolutely amazing news!!!!
Massive congratulations to you and oh! You must be so over the moon! How are you feeling? Silly question I suppose lol xx

My news is I'm pregnant too!! Yay!
My levels on sat (day after big bleed) were 12000 and today have risen to 24000!! So she is happy with that, I have a follow up scan next Tuesday! Can't wait now. I'm just trying to rest as much as poss as it terrifies me when I see blood xxx


----------



## notoptimistic

thanks girls!!!! I guess this is a lucky thread!

Congrats Bumski! That number sounds great. I understand it must be really scary to see blood. FX this goes good for all of us. I'm feeling good - nervous of course because of how my last two pregnancies turned out but you can relate! I was finally starting to get some pregnancies feelings last night but I thought maybe I was imagining it because I wanted to be pregnant so bad. I was feeling a little lightheaded before dinner and my burping was increasing.


----------



## bumski

Ohhh bring on those symptoms! That's what we like ;) you deserve this Hun. Relax and enjoy every minute, that's what I intend to do from now. No stressing unless it's absolutely needed. 
So that's 3 down, who is next on the BFP train lol x


----------



## Cynthia86

Bumski!!!! I could cry happy tears right now!! So much great news in this thread today! Yay!!! Hopefully you will get a better view of the little one next Tuesday! How far along are you now?


----------



## Wallie

Excellent news NotOptimistic! You'll have to change your user name now :rofl:

Even better, if there can be, excellent news Bumski! You must be so relieved that you have a positive outcome, on all levels! Great BETA!


----------



## bumski

Thanks girls, I'm 5+5 today but they worked my dates out differently, she said before she scanned me I'm 5 weeks but the scan looks good for the 5+5 like I said to her.
It would have been nice to see more but she def pointed out a little White splodge in the middle of the sac but the probe wasn't giving a clear picture at all.


----------



## Minno

Bumski, I really feel for you. This must be torture for you. Sending you as much love and sticky dust as I can find. You are so strong and I know you will get thru this whatever the outcome.

Not, OMG!! Absolutely thrilled for you. Did you have symptoms or were you symptom free? This is wonderful news. Has it sunk in yet? Xxx


----------



## Minno

Just read the happy news. Yippeeeeee - just goes to show it ain't over til it over. Wonder what the bleed was? Who cares! You're pregnant :) !!! Xxx


----------



## notoptimistic

Minno - I had sore breasts all along, even before the transfer because of the progesterone shots, but I did feel like the soreness may have increased just a tad over the past 48 hours or so. It's hard to tell what are symptoms and what is just side effects from the progesterone and estrace. In hindsight - I had one brief "wave" of dizziness maybe a week ago, and two nights in the past 5 days where I woke up in the middle of the night covered in sweat. I also had some off and on very brief mild cramping/discomfort since the day of transfer just about every day thereafter. Over the past 48 hours I've definitely had to deal with some indigestion including a lot of burping. 


symptoms I still don't have: I'm not really bloated like I was with my last pregnancies but maybe it is too early. I am not peeing any more frequently than usual. No nausea. I was slightly queasy last night before I ate dinner but I wouldn't say it was nausea. Not more tired than usual.


----------



## diliapickle

Not, Congrats that is so awesome!!! 

Bumski, yay rising beta! Woo! 

I am so sick o had to reschedule my appointment for today :( hopefully better by tomorrow to make it in!


----------



## Minno

Aw sorry to hear that dilia - what's wrong? Hope you feel better soon. Xx

Not I think I am going to be the party pooper on this thread - I really don't have symptoms except mild cramping now an again, some sharp pains on either side occasionally, peeing more on and off but I get that before af anyway, and a very slight headache. Can't bring myself to poas - it's only 6dp5dt - is it too early? I am going mad here and am glad I went back to work today to take my mind of it all...


----------



## notoptimistic

minno - I think it might be best to try to hold out a few more days before testing. I really didn't feel much by way of symptoms except the mild cramping off and on (and sore boobs but that started before the transfer) until very very recently - certainly not as early as 6 days past transfer. Symptoms will come.


----------



## Blue12

Incredible news bumski and not!!! 

I'm hoping the luck of this thread helps me but I fear it won't.


----------



## bumski

Dilia I hope you feel better tomorrow gun so you can get started xx

Blue and minno, I was certain it had failed, so much I just thought I might aswel test to get the silly idea out my head about it.
6dp is still early, as not said, it's better to wait as long as poss, if you can, atleast you will get a true answer. I just have no willpower at all.

Keeping everything crossed for you both, and mild cramping is a good sign x


----------



## Blue12

Oh and Wallie. Praying for u. I didn't realize u were pupo too! Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Blue! Yip still plugging away at TTC! Hopefully this is my last and final one!


----------



## bumski

How many dp are you now wallie?
Are you feeling anything, I notice you have been around on bnb for a few years too. It's hard to see everyone move on all the time isn't it. Sending lots of luck to you xxx


----------



## Wallie

Hiya Bumski, yes I've been TTC for 5 years now and we've done 4 fresh ivfs. The last one we actually got a frosty, so this is our 5th go. 

We've done a natural cycle as mine are regular, and now on predisonole and clexane. 

So our frosty was a 5/6 day blast and defrosted well, and by the time it was transferred it was starting to hatch. Best we've ever had, as we've not had much luck with embryos. Today I'll be 3dp5dt

It's very difficult seeing everyone move on, but its also too hard to move on ourselves too without trying even more.


----------



## bumski

Oh wallie you have been through it alright! We have also been ttc over 5 years, it's a long time. So sorry about your other ivf cycles, it must have been heartbreaking for you. Your blast sounds amazing! I have heard so many good outcomes from a hatching blast. And also FET cycles are so much easier on the body. I will be keeping everything crossed this is your lucky cycle, of course I have a lot of faith in fets anyway. Keep us updated on how your feeling hun xx


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Bumski!


----------



## diliapickle

Wallie - I hope this is the one for you!!! FX! 

So I am feeling better today but went to doctor and so annoyed! They told me last time to take bcp for 10 days. Which I did. Today I go in and they say why did you stop taking it? Um... cuz you said 10 days not until appointment?! And then they go well hopefully that doesn't mess anything up... WTF! So now I wait for their call... I can't handle another set back! I just want to move forward!


----------



## MoBaby

Wth?? Sorry dilla!! Hopefully no set back :(


----------



## notoptimistic

Wallie - My fingers are crossed for you. The hatching blast sounds very promising because a lot of times the embryologists do assisted hatching because it increases the likelihood of implantation. Probably too early for you to really be feeling any symptoms.

Blue/Minno: any updates today?

Cynthia/bumski: more symptoms??


----------



## bumski

I have felt super nauseous today, got up at 5am and it hit very quickly until about 1pm. But felt fine after that. Iv had more spotting today though so still extremely worried, I'm trying not to stress too much but iv had pains too so it's a waiting game for me :(

Dilia, I hope they get things started for you, this is way too unfair if they postpone again, I would have some serious words about this. I hope you get the call you've been waiting for so you can get started x

Not and cynthia how are you feeling? X

Any updates on our PUPO ladies? X

Mobaby are you getting excited for transfer, nit long now x


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - When do you go get checked again?? Nausea is good though! :) and hopefully spotting goes away soon!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!! :)


----------



## bumski

Next scan is in a week but epu has told me to call them tomorrow to let them know how bleeding has gone, I can't wait another week, every day is so up and down.
When is your dr due to call you?


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey girls! 

Dilia- sorry about the misunderstanding. I hope you can get things started soon! 

Bumski- sounds like morning sickness is kicking in! Hopefully it doesn't hit you too hard. 

I have been very tired but I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that I have been waking up at 4am! The soreness of my bb's would come and go but they seem to be consistently sore the last 3 days. I now have pressure in my lower tummy which really worries me and it's more on the left side. Of course I automatically think of an ectopic so now I am even more anxious for that u/s. Some people have tried to reassure me and tell me it's just the uterus stretching and I want so much to believe that's all it is.

Hope all you girls are doing well!


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - hopefully you can get in sooner! A week seems way to long to wait! FX!

Cynthia - yeah I have heard of people talking about that feeling and it was just stretching but it is so hard not to worry! When is your u/s again?? 

Hoping doctor calls soon. It is usually between 1-3pm...


----------



## Cynthia86

Dilia my first scan is on Friday!


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - Yay not long now!! :)

UGH so doctor just called and said my estrogen is still high so I can't start!!! WTF! I go back on Friday to be rechecked...


----------



## Cynthia86

So sorry Dilia! That is just beyond frustrating I'm sure! Hope Friday brings better news!


----------



## bumski

Oh no dilia! I hope this sorts out for you. Have they give you a reason why it's always so high? I never had mine checked, just the lining :/


----------



## MoBaby

Dilla yea, my RE never checked my estrogen either. Only lining.


----------



## diliapickle

No reason or explanation and lining looks good to start (low) so no idea! I will be asking on Friday for sure though!!!!


----------



## Blue12

I had my levels checked too but that's so strange. I'm so sory ur going through this frustration


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks guys! Just went and had acupuncture and she put in lots of needles to drain estrogen she said so FX! 

Now let's here more exciting news from you guys!! all your positivity is keeping me going! :)


----------



## Blue12

Ladies I have been a true poas addict. I think I would have peed on pieces of paper if I could (so embarrassed). I used at least 8 tests in 3 days. And tonight 12dpo (9dp3dt) I did a cb digital and it saying pregnant 1-2.

Very excited, shocked, nervous!


----------



## Cynthia86

Blue!!!! Congrats!!! So happy for you!


----------



## notoptimistic

Blue!! Congrats! The luck continues!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!


----------



## diliapickle

Yay blue! That is so awesome!! Congrats! :)


----------



## bumski

Oh wow blue! Congratulations Hun! I'm over the moon for you! I can't believe how lucky this thread is! Xxx


----------



## Minno

Blue that's wonderful news!! Congratulations, you must be thrilled :) xx


----------



## bumski

How are you feeling minno? Hope your well x


----------



## Minno

I'm having ups and downs. Can't shake the feeling it hasn't worked and have had a very tiny amount of brown spotting on and off since day 3. But yesterday and this morning I feel quite nauseous and the spotting has stopped for the moment. Can't bring myself to poas. I really should do though and get it over with! How are you bumski? Hope spotting has stopped. I hate spotting!


----------



## bumski

Oh it's sounding positive, how many dpt are you now? X

I'm still spotting quite bad, it's not looking great but all I can do is wait it out now. Time will tell x


----------



## Wallie

Excellent news Blue, I'm so pleased for you, congratulations!

Bumski, sorry about the spotting. When is official test date? Were you not going to test today.


----------



## bumski

I'm 6 weeks today wallie, I have stopped testing now as hcg on mon was 24000 so figured all hpts will do is stress me out, my ivf clinic have offered me another beta but I have refused it as all it will do is stress me out and it won't change what I will see on Tuesday. I'm still extremely nauseous today though and I actually feel pregnant now, I'm hoping this is a good sign, no more bleeding today as yet (touch wood) so trying to keep positive.

How are you feeling? It's so hard in those early days wondering what's going on. I hope it's not stressing you too much x


----------



## Wallie

Sorry, I'm getting mixed up with who's testing and who's not :dohh:

6 weeks is good, I'm glad you're starting to feel preggers. Must be a wonderful feeling!? 
Good luck for your scan on Tuesday. That's my official test date, so I must remember that!

I'm not sure how I feel. I'm protective of my stomach for sure and I can't seem to relax down there at all. Not sure if that's the reason I feel slightly queezy or if it's the clexane and predisolone I'm on. So it's either drugs or my imagination!


----------



## diliapickle

Minno - I have my FX for you that all is good and you get your bfp!!! 

Bumski - glad you are feeling pregnant so exciting! And FX spotting stays away! 

Wallie - less than a week now till test day! I forget we're you going to test early?


----------



## Wallie

No Dilia I'll not be testing early. AF will either arrive or on the morning of my blood test results, I'll maybe test then, just so that if its a bfn I'll have had advance warning.


----------



## diliapickle

I will have my FX for you that you get that BFP!! :)


----------



## Cynthia86

How is everyone doing today??


----------



## Blue12

Praying for the last 4 testers - Wallie Minno Dil and Mobaby

Did I miss anyone? Sorry. 

Sending hugs


----------



## Cynthia86

Woohoo!! Good luck girls!


----------



## Cynthia86

TMI - I'm starting to spot again and this time it is red and there was a tiny clot. No cramping at the moment but it just doesn't look good. Have my scan tomorrow morning and almost afraid to go now :/ Hope everything will be ok.


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - I am sure everything is ok!! Sending you lots of positive thoughts and sticky vibes!!! :dust: 

I am anxiously awaiting my appointment tomorrow to see what is going on now and if we can finally start this cycle or if there will be yet another set back! At least today is my anniversary so going out tonight to distract ourselves! :)


----------



## Cynthia86

Happy anniversary dilia!! Hope you have a great night! Good luck with your appointment tomorrow!!


----------



## Wallie

Best of luck Cynthia!


----------



## bumski

Good luck tomorrow dilia! Hope it goes right for you x
Cynthia, keep yourself rested gun and although it's almost impossible, try not to worry. X

Looks like it's def over for me now, had the worst bleed ever last night with major cramping, it was horrible. Beta today is just 31000 after 24000 on mon. I have absolutely no hope now, it's time to face facts. My scan in the morning is to confirm it's gone :(


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - Oh no!! I am so sorry!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Cynthia86

Bumski - I'm so so sorry :(


----------



## notoptimistic

bumski - so sorry :hugs: 

cynthia - hopefully the spotting is nothing to worry about

Of course, I'm on edge even with no spotting or cramping because of my previous two miscarriages. I never had any indication that I was going to miscarry until those ultrasounds so I am a bit nervous about my first ultrasound which has been scheduled for Tuesday. I keep analyzing my symptoms hoping that they get worse.


----------



## MoBaby

Bumski : I am sooo sorry :( heart broken for you! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Bumski I am still hoping for you and thinking you are ok. At a certain number betas don't double any more when they are really high numbers. As scary as this is I bet you are ok. At 8 weeks with my daughter I had horrible cramps and bleeding I was certain it was over and it wasn't. Hugs for tomorrows scan. Same thing Cynthia good luck tomorrow I am sure you are ok too. 

I hate that this can never just be simple. HUGS


----------



## diliapickle

:hugs: to everyone today! :hugs: 

We are all on a roller coaster right now and so much is happening! So I just want to give everyone one great big giant hug!!!!


----------



## Wallie

Bumski, FX'd everything is okay. I hope so anyway! :hugs:


----------



## bumski

OMG! I saw my baby with it's little heart flickering, she said it's perfect size with a perfect heartbeat but I'm still at a massive risk as there is a LOT of blood around the sac and a massive clot underneath. I'm over the moon but terrified as it can still go either way. She said I will almost certainly have a big bleed again, I just have to hope it doesn't bring the baby with it. I will be rescanned nxt fri to see how everything is but until then I'm back on complete bed rest. Praying so hard that my baby makes it through this. It's been the most emotional rollercoaster ever! Xxx

Cynthia I can't wait for your update! I hope it's all gone perfectly for you xx oh is there 1 or 2???? I can't wait to find out xx

Thankyou to each and every one of you for supporting me through all this, it really has helped xx


----------



## MoBaby

Glad you saw baby and heartbeat!!! I hope the bleed stays minimal.


----------



## notoptimistic

Mo - good luck with your egg transfer today!!!

bumski - so glad your baby is doing well! Do they know what is causing all that blood around the sac and the clot? I'm nervous for you!


----------



## bumski

Oh wow mobaby! It's the big day, hoping it goes well for you, what are your plans for the rest of the day? X

Not how are you, I understand your worry, I don't think it ever really goes away but this baby will be the one (or 2 ;) that is staying put! It was always there with me but there is no reason that this one hasn't got very nice and comfy and is planning on throwing all those lovely pg symptoms at you. Bet you just can't wait for that scan, it will put your mind at a bit more ease then I hope. Your beta numbers are amazing! Looks like double trouble xx


----------



## MoBaby

Plans are to come home and rest the rest of the weekend and have DH pamper me! DH has never been home during my bed rest so this should be interesting! I have to work Monday (on my feet most of the shift) so I want to make sure baby gets comfy in there before doing anything :)


----------



## bumski

Oh you should be fine by Monday, a lot of people get straight back to work don't they. I hope you enjoy Dh pampering you x

How long until you go in?


----------



## MoBaby

2 more hours!! EEk! then transfer an 1.5 hours after that.... I want to know how my little embbie is doing :) That is the only nerve wrecking part up until now! Then the real worry starts :) I was just thinking I wonder when I can test.. BUT I have been good and have not purchased any test!! My house is HPT free which is unusual for me as I normally have a quazillion.... I am trying to hold out until next friday but will see.. I drive by many drug stores on my way home from work!


----------



## bumski

Oh the temptation! Lol
I promise myself I would wait until 10-11dpt but made it to 4dpt before caving (blush) you would think we were all experts at waiting but when your dream can be viewed from a simple pee the temptation gets too much!
GL today, don't forget to take a pic of your little embie, hope it's nice and strong for you x


----------



## Minno

Ladies sorry I have been MIA. Our broadband went down and I couldn't access bnb. How is everyone?
I have been thru the mill the last few days. Had a bit of a small bleed yesterday and convinced myself that was it all over. Summoned my last ounce of strength to get to the clinic this morning for beta and, I'm in shock, its
:bfp::bfp:

Can't believe it!


----------



## notoptimistic

yay Minno!!! CONGRATS that's so awesome!! I had a feeling you were pregnant. Join the club!


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - YAY!!! so happy you saw your baby!!!! :)

Mobaby - GOOD LUCK!! you will be PUPO soon :) 

Minno - CONGRATS! 

So many happy exciting things today!! :)


----------



## Wallie

Excellent news Bumski, glad bubs is there! Now to bed with you and rest up!


----------



## bumski

Oh my goodness! That's brilliant! I just can't get over all these BFPs! Massive congratulations to you! How are you feeling? What was your beta?
Questions, questions lol x

Dilia do you know any more yet? Not sure on time differences in this thread but are you due to find out today when you get going? X


----------



## Cynthia86

Bumski I am so thrilled for you!!! So so happy baby is doing fine. I could do a happy dance right now! Lol

Minno big Congrats to you!! So happy for you!!

I guess I should add to the great news today.......we are having twins!!!! So shocked and ecstatic!


----------



## notoptimistic

yay cynthia! So, you did an u/s today? What were you able to see? Is it too soon to see heartbeats?


----------



## Cynthia86

Yes Not I had a ultrasound today. I'm only 5w2d so you could only really see the sacs. The doc did say he could see something in them but its still so early. Next ultrasound I will be 6w2d so definitely should see more including heartbeats then!


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - Oh my goodness, twins!!! How exciting!! So happy and over the moon for you! 

I am hoping all this goodness rubs off on me! Went in this morning and so just waiting for the call on my blood work to see if estrogen went down! If it did I can start shots today!!


----------



## MoBaby

Cynthia!! Twins!!!! Congrats!!

Afm: transfer was great!!! Embryo looked like it had never been frozen and was perfect!! And it started to hatch after thaw!!!! It had hatched more from the time the embryologist talked to me to when they transferred it (about 30 min time frame).. My dr was great and we all were joking around before the transfer and talking about thanksgiving.... I'm leaving here in about 30mins.. Pic of baby later.... Dr also said I could go back to normal activities when I leave here if I wanted to. He said they only restrict activities due to ovarian enlargement and since I didn't stim there is no risk. But I'm going to take it easy and lie around all weekend and not do much. I'm excited! He said implantation should start by tomorrow b/c it's hatched!!!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

dilia - You are next (after Mobaby!) ;) You are doing estrogen shots?


----------



## MoBaby

Minno!!!' congrats!!!!


----------



## bumski

Cynthia that is just the best news! I bet your both so over the moon! Congratulations to you both. Wow!!! :) xx

Iv just found out another good friend on here is having triplets! The news just keeps coming today lol.

Looking forward to your update dilia, I'm keeping everything crossed for you, this HAS to be your time now! Thinking of you x

Wallie, looks like your the next BFP, unless mobaby sneaks an early test in, how are you feeling?

Mobaby congrats on being PUPO! Wow a hatching blast, that's fantastic, you have such a great chance! GL x


----------



## MoBaby

https://i.imgur.com/6jFvut.jpg

You can see the little bit of hatching on the left... Embryologist said it hatched way more just before the transfer!!!!!


----------



## Wallie

Wow just great news in here, just hope I can keep it coming! 

Feeling okay but trying to prepare myself for the worst really. It's hard, this is our 5th IVF and I have a hard time getting my head round that it'll work. I sincerely hope this will work but I'm realistic too.

I don't like to let the team down either...


----------



## Wallie

Oh Mobaby that's excellent. That's the same stage my FET was too when it was transferred. Nice to see. Good luck!


----------



## Blue12

WOW So much fantastic news in here!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Mobaby - look at that! So beautiful!! :) When is OTD? will you test early?? 

Wallie - :dust: Sending good thoughts your way!! :dust:

So the good of the group did rub off and estrogen had dropped enough I can get started!!!! YAY! So first estrogen shot tonight :) I will take them Fridays and Mondays and then go back in next Saturday for first progress check! ET is tentatively Dec 7th :) Also, I will be on vacation next week so that should help keep me relaxed and also just FYI cuz I will be quiet on here but will try and check in to see all the new exciting updates :)


----------



## Minno

This is just the best day for wonderful news!! Cynthia and bumski - you must both rest up and let everything settle if you can. I am anxious about spotting/bleeding but everyone I've spoken to just about has had some. Weird isn't it?! Cynthia, twins! Oh my :) xxx

Not - we can keep one another company in our worry!
Dilia, great news u can finally get started - yay!
Blue - how are you feeling?
Wallie- you're next, and mobaby too! Lovely little blast :)

My beta was 71.7 - is that ok for 10dt5dt?
Xxx


----------



## Cynthia86

Mobaby congrats on being PUPO!!! That is one beautiful embaby!

Dilia I hope you get great news!!

Wallie you are in the right place! This is the lucky thread after all ;)

Minno sounds like a great first beta! I don't think the initial number is so important. All that matters is that they double!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Just saw your update Dilia!! So glad things can get started!! Yay..more bfp's to come!


----------



## bumski

Dilia that's fantastic news! I'm so happy for you! You have had a long wait for this, we are all going to be obsessing over your symptoms! X


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks guys! First I need to get to transfer as the last 2 times something has caused us to cancel! But I am feeling really hopeful this time I will make it to transfer and then get my bfp and all because of the luck of this beautiful thread :)


----------



## MoBaby

Dilla!! Yay for starting finally!!!!


----------



## Blue12

Went for my beta this morning. Should hear results later today. They said they are very busy today so it may be around 5pm. Ahhhh 6 hours till I find out. I'm very curious to find out. I know doubling matters more than initial number but I'm so curious.


----------



## Wallie

I'm sure things will be fine Blue. You're so lucky you had frosties after your first!


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck blue :) I am sure it will show it doubling nicely!


----------



## notoptimistic

Good luck blue!! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## MoBaby

Wow not I just saw your second beta in your siggy. I'm thinking twins!!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Good luck Blue!!!! Can't wait to hear your awesome beta!

Mobaby- I have to agree with you about Not!

Not - When is your first u/s??


----------



## Blue12

Life is so shit ladies. I'm out. Beta is very low. Found out 1 min before walking in baby shower. Kept my shit together through it and driving home crying my eyes out.


----------



## bumski

Blue I'm so so sorry! You have been strong to hold it together.
Has your beta gone down? Xxx


----------



## Cynthia86

Oh no Blue! I am so sorry! What was beta? Will you have another in a couple days?? :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

BLUE! Im soooo sorry :( like it dropped or didnt double??


----------



## diliapickle

Oh blue :hugs: I am so sorry! What was the beta? What did doc say?


----------



## notoptimistic

Cynthia & mo - the nurse who called me with my second beta results also thinks twins but I'm just hoping that ill end up with at least one live baby after this! Ultrasound Tuesday. Very nervous. Ultrasounds are usually bad news for me.

Blue - sorry .. What is the beta and are you sure it is too low??? :hugs:


----------



## diliapickle

Not that is an awesome second beta! I am sure everything will be perfect on Tuesday!


----------



## Minno

Blue, I'm so so upset and sorry to hear your news. What happened?

Not - wow, must be twins. My beta was only 71. Should I worry? The clinic were pleased with it! Also, I feel so ill already!


----------



## Blue12

Bsolutely certain 4.7. I did another cbdigital and is now says not pregnant. When just 24 hours ago it said pregnant 1-2


----------



## MoBaby

OMG I am sooooo sorry :( That absolutely is heatbreaking :( that is what happened to me this last IVF. I know how you feel for sure. I am very sorry.


----------



## Cynthia86

Blue I'm so sorry! Just heartbreaking news for you no doubt. Sending you hugs and prayers!
Do you have any more frosties??


----------



## diliapickle

Blue I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Thanks everyone. I don't have anymore frosties so it would have too be a fresh cycle for me. Dh and I are discussing me taking a leave from work because its too hard to juggle all the appts.


----------



## Minno

Blue my heart goes out to you. Just remember we are here for you whenever you need to talk xxxx


----------



## notoptimistic

blue - sorry..looks like you had a chemical. :( I think taking leave is a very good idea if you can get the permission.

minno - no, don't think you should be worried with that beta! Did you have your second beta yet to see if it doubled?


----------



## Wallie

oh no Blue, that's awful. Jings I feel for you dearie!

I feel slightly nervous posting now....think I've got my :bfp: I tested this morning on a First Response and I got two pink lines, albeit one is very feint. I've just had blood drawn at the docs, so my blood is in the post to my Clinic in Glasgow. Tomorrow they'll let me know what the "right" answer is.


----------



## bumski

Blue I'm so so sorry, it's so cruel to have to go through this, I hope you and Dh come to the right decision for yourselves so that you do what's best for you, thinking if you xx

Wallie, congratulations!!!!! Two lines is two lines! I so hope you get good news from your beta! What a pain having to wait until tomorrow, is the line REALLY faint or just a bit? Also my lines were a lot better in the afternoon, sending lots of luck to you, it's looking good though ;) x

Minno, your beta is absolutely fine, like others have said, it's not the initial number, it's the doubling at this stage, sure your repeat will come bk fine.

AFM, I'm wishing it was Friday already, getting loads of mixed feelings about this bleeding so I'm hoping so bad it's not going to affect baby. Symptoms have kicked in strong now, I feel sick practically all day long and keep falling asleep after work, this is a lot earlier than I remember with dd, just hoping symptoms are a good sign x


----------



## Wallie

Bumski - it does sound reassuring that you feel so bad even though you have the bleeding. I wonder if you had a cyst or something that's burst and this is causing the bleeding? But feeling pretty lousy sounds good :thumbup:

Yeah it's a feint line, I have a picture but in real life it's definitely there for sure. I just found another hpt in the house, so I have two spare ones now. I may do one later today or tomorrow and see if there's a difference from my fmu.


----------



## Wallie

Blue, how are you feeling today?


----------



## notoptimistic

Congrats Wallie!

bumski - I think it's a great sign that you are now sick all day!! I don't think I have morning sickness yet (during my two pregnancies my morning sickness was mostly at night), but I notice I am getting a little car sick when driving around with my husband in the passenger seat and more tired than usual.


----------



## diliapickle

Wallie Congrats! Yay for two lines :) 

Bumski I think feeling sick is a good sign letting you know the many is ok despite the bleeding. Hope Friday gets here soon though so you can see you LO again :)


----------



## MoBaby

I have some news.....


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/iSgmMl.jpg

Obviously I'm very early still and my beta is day away (may get it moved to next Monday) but this is good!!!

Wallie!! Congrats!


----------



## bumski

Ong mobaby! Congratulations! How many dpt are you? X


----------



## Cynthia86

Congrats Mobaby and Wallie!!!!!!!!!!!! Makes me so happy to see all these bfp's!!!

Bumski - I'm right there with you on the morning sickness! Having a hard time keeping my meds down :/


----------



## Wallie

Excellent news Mobaby, congratulations! I'm thinking they gave you a silly OTD didn't they? How far are you along?


----------



## Minno

Mobaby big congrats to you! Wonderful news.
Not so good for me I'm afraid. Started bleeding today and its getting heavier tonight. Have appt at the clinic tomoro for repeat beta but I'm fearing the worst.
Horrible question, but at just over four weeks is a miscarriage likely to be like a heavy period?


----------



## bumski

Oh no minno! I hope and pray with all my heart it's not what your thinking. When I went to a&e the day after my 1st big bleed she told me if I was just past around 4 weeks she would happily have put it down to ib, my clinic also told me this too.
Do you have cramps or passing clots? This can be a sign of mc but don't forget iv had it all on more than one occasion and all is still ok (fx)

The clinic told me to monitor the amount, if you fill a pad within an hour and cramp then you can go to hosp, but it may be too early to see anything on a scan.
If it subsides within 24 hours or so then it may be ok.

I'm not wanting to give false hope but I know how upsetting it is and it helped me to try and keep some hope. I hope your ok, try and rest as much as you can, lie down as much as poss.
I really do hope your ok, xxxx


----------



## Minno

Thx bumski. Seem to be passing small bits of tissue not clots cos I do get that with af anyway. This is more like bits of lining. Lying down helps as it seems to stop but then picks up again when I go to the loo. No cramping so far. I was thinking if I'm miscarrying it would be like a heavy period at this time?


----------



## notoptimistic

oh Minno - I really hope it isn't what you suspect. Hopefully that beta is nice and high tomorrow. I'll be thinking about you. I never had any bleeding or signs of miscarriage when I had my miscarriages so I really don't know what the bleeding would be like. Both miscarriages were only detected because of ultrasounds and then followed up quickly with d&c's.

and that is a good segway into my update which is that I have my first ultrasound tomorrow and I'm scared of course because my prior miscarriages were all spotted on ultrasound with no forewarning - I had no signs or symptoms that anything was wrong until the ultrasounds. Ugh. Even if this goes well tomorrow the nerves will not let up.


----------



## bumski

I lost a baby at 4 1/2 weeks and it started with bleeding, it continued for 7 days as a heavy and painful period. I knew for sure by the same night as it hurt a lot. Stay resting and hopefully it will lighten up, x

Not GL tomorrow at your scan, you deserve this to go well, I understand how scary it must be, I don't think there is going to be any form of relaxing until we all feel these babies moving. Will be thinking of you, but I'm sure all will be fine x


----------



## Minno

That's interesting Not. You're the second person to say their miscarriage had no bleeding or symptoms. Maybe it depends on the stage? I am only just past four weeks. No cramping still. Hoping for a miracle really. Will know by this time tomoro.
Thx for the advice bumski - definately not moving from my bed tonight! 

Not good luck tomoro. Hope it's good news, you deserve it! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

bumski said:


> Ong mobaby! Congratulations! How many dpt are you? X

I'm only 3dp6dt which is crazy early but I'm certain implantation occurred the day the embryo was transferred... Either that or I have identical twins which is unlikely!

I'm scared though cu of last 2 cycles but I never had bfp this early so has to be good! My frostie was hatching when transferred!



Wallie said:


> Excellent news Mobaby, congratulations! I'm thinking they gave you a silly OTD didn't they? How far are you along?

Nov 30th! That is crazy far away!

Minno: I hope the bleeding stops :( fx for you!
Not: your can will be awesome!! :) no worries!


----------



## bumski

wow mobaby, that has to be the earliest bfp iv seen after ivf!
it can only be a good sign though, your line is lovely and pink x


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies. Went for my stupid follow up beta... it is apparently lower (as expected). Major drama at my clinic too long to explain but its just adding to the upset. I am still in such shock after seeing pregnant 1-2 just 24 hours before beta - but it is what it is. I still have no bleeding and I stopped progesterone 3 days ago. Is it because my body is still "pregnant" as I still have some hcg in my system?! I was worried too minno that as it is a miscarriage of sorts that it may be horrible - im hoping it isn't too bad. My luck and it will be on my work day where I work from 7am-8pm. 

I am sooooooooo excited about Wallie! and Mobaby's bfps!!! This is so fantastic!

Minno I am still counting on you being ok!!!

Not good luck with your scan - with those beta numbers you are definitely good!


----------



## diliapickle

Boo I wrote a whole update and back to everyone but my internet went down cuz I am on phone in mountains! So before it cuts out again - Congrats to Mobaby and hugs to blue and Minno!


----------



## bumski

Blue I'm so sorry your going through this, I hope your clinic havnt upset you. Fx you and Dh can move on quickly to another cycle.
I'm not sure how long it takes to bleed for sure, I just hope it's quick and painless for you. X


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi girls. I had my ultrasound this morning. Despite my high betas, I only have one in there. I am only 5 weeks 4 days (although based on the ultrasound I am 5 weeks 5 days) so all they could see is the gestational sac and yolk sac. The tech told me ahead of time that they wouldn't be able to see the fetal pole and heartbeat this early but I googled that when I got to work because I didn't believe her. I guess it's true. ;)

I'm surprised there's only one. I was hoping for two just in case something happened to one of them a little further along but now I have to put my egg in one basket! 

I'm not sure how I'm going to survive until my next ultrasound.


----------



## Cynthia86

When is your next ultrasound Not?? I wonder if there could be another baby hiding?? I have a friend who only saw one baby at the first u/s and then two by the next one! Glad you got to see your little bean today :)

Minno and Blue- How are you girls doing?

Bumski - glad to see your pregnancy ticker back up! How have you been feeling?

Dilia - How is everything going? When is your next appointment?


----------



## MoBaby

Not that's excellent!! Maybe one is hiding :) lol. Who from the ivf July - dec thread found twins at 8 wk scan??


----------



## Minno

Ladies, thanks so much for your good wishes. I have had a hellish 24 hours but had my repeat beta today and its risen from 71 to 795! Progesterone is 24 too which is good apparently so the prof at the clinic is very pleased with me. They don't know about the bleeding but just told me to rest for the next few days. Not outnofnthe woods yet of course and still bleeding lightly so just hoping it all settles down soon.

Not, congrats on your scan result - there may still be two beans in there - your betas are fantastic!

Blue it sounds like you've been thru a total nightmare. The nurse today told me as it is so early on a m/c would be just a like a heavy period and doesn't require any intervention. Not pleasant I know but at least medically it's ok. I am thinking of you and sharing your worries and fears xxx

Cynthia, Mobaby how are things with you both? Cynthia has your bleeding stopped?


----------



## bumski

Oh minno that is fantastic news! Wow what an increase! You must be over the moon with that result, I hope the bleeding subsides for you so you can relax and enjoy this, congratulations again.
Not, glad your scan went well, don't worry, your little one will be strong. 
Wallie, I have sneaked on your journal to see how your getting on because was dying for an update ;) hope your well.
Blue I hope your ok hun x
Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Cynthia86

Minno that is great news!!

It is very strange because I seem to spot every 3-4 days. It's just a tiny bit and will only last an hour or so and there are never any cramps. I'm anxiously awaiting my next u/s on Friday. I will feel so much better once I can see heartbeats!


----------



## Minno

Cynthia that is a bit like me. Spotting every 2-3 days and then the bigger bleed yesterday. Argh how do you stay sane through it all?

Bumski what about you? Hope no more bleeding for you hunni xx


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies, well all this BFP and BFN's for me is doing my head in.

Yesterday I got my feint BFP and sent bloods to the clinic. I tested this morning on a FR and nada! Call from clinic says I'm pregnant at 13.8 beta and they apologised and said they got me to send in my bloods 2 days early, so I've to do another blood test on Thursday for analysis on Friday.

However I did get another feint BFP in the afternoon on a FR today before the clinic called. So up and down. 

Now back from college and I'm bleeding and don't know what to think now. Just trying to leave it now and try not to worry as so many of you have had bleeds, I'll just wait and see what happens with that and the beta on Friday.


----------



## bumski

Omg wallie your having such an emotional time. You would think we have all been through enough without bleeding to add to the stress. I hope it all works out well for you, will you be testing again or just waiting for your beta results? Keeping everything crossed it works out well. I hope the bleeding stops and you have a lovely beta on Friday x


----------



## Wallie

I'll do the blood test and send it down, that's it. No more testing for me, it's too stressful!


----------



## diliapickle

Not - had the ultrasound went well! And they might still find a second next time, I know two girls on bnb that happened too! 

Minno - yay glad your beta went up so much! :) keep taking it easy!

Cynthia - hope Friday gets here soon so you can see those heartbeata!! 

Wallie - ugh sorry it has been so crazy for you! I have everything crossed for you!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

I took my second shot last night to kick off vacation! Haha and next appointment is Saturdaymorning!


----------



## bumski

Yay GL dilia, enjoy your hols x


----------



## Minno

Wallie, nightmare!! I am thinking of you and hoping it all settles down and Friday's result is good and strong.

Dilia - happy holidays and hello Saturday appt! Lets get going...
Xx


----------



## notoptimistic

Wow.. So weird that you are all spotting! You are making me nervous - stop spotting!!


----------



## Minno

I know Not, what the heck is going on?!!! Do u think maybe spotting is more likely with ivf?


----------



## MoBaby

I keep having a small amount of pink d/c (like tiny) but I think it's from the applicator for my progesterone. I couldn't remember if I took it this am so I did it again and I noticed a bit the next time I went to the toilet.


----------



## Minno

I hate the pinky/browny discharge but now in beginning to think its more the norm than the exception. Still freaks me a bit though!


----------



## bumski

Well my bleeding has started again today, it's heavy but I'm just trying to keep in my head that I was warned this would happen and it may be ok. This is so hard to keep going through! I'm just glad my scan is tomorrow so I won't have a long time to think it all over.


----------



## Minno

Aw Bumski, this is a horrible time for you. It's not fair that youre having to go through this. I hope this time your body gets rid of the excess blood and little bean can settle down nice and snug. I'm glad you have your scan tomoro and they can reassure you. Is it a subchorionic haematoma? There's a thread on this in the pregnancy discussions board and there's over 2000 responses! It's very common but the good news is that most go on to have normal pregnancies and healthy babies. Thinking of you xx


----------



## bumski

After googling (lol) that is what I came up with too, she never actually gave me a name for it but that is all I can seem to find that best describes it. I feel very deflated though as ms disappeared yesterday, trying not to be negative but it's kinda taking it out of me. Iv had complete bed rest for nearly 2 weeks now and just not sure if it's making a difference.
Got to keep my fx though, it's all I can do x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

good luck to all u ladies that are bleeding/spotting x


----------



## Minno

I know, it's so frustrating. Every day I hope I won't get any more spotting but its there no matter what I do. Have been resting a lot more the past few days but back to work on Monday so just hoping it settles down. Do you work bumski? Have you been signed off? I find bed rest very frustrating and boring! Just want to get on with things...


----------



## Minno

Ps I think symptoms can come and go - I thought all mine had disappeared when I went to the clinic on Tuesday with bleeding and my beta was up to 795 from 71 on Friday. Had some nausea yesterday but nothing today again.


----------



## bumski

Luckily I now work for fil so he has been really understanding and with this being their first grandchild they are just as nervous as me, I know what you mean about boring, I'm driving myself crazy being stuck in bed, I get nervous when I have a bath and use the toilet. Iv just got to be grateful this happened the day before the scan and not last weekend.
I'm trying not to worry too much about symptoms as I had hardly any with dd.
Thanks for your reassurance, it does help.x
Think I will tell them to stick a stitch in it if all goes well tomorrow lol.

Hey Jkh, thankyou!
Have you started your treatment yet or you getting close? X


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

im down regging for fet,, et is scheduled for the week of the 17th decmber x


----------



## bumski

Oh wow, not too long to go! I bet you can't wait, will you be waiting until after Christmas to test?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

erm thats somthing im not sure of
i started bleeding last time at 5dpt so ill just play it by ear i think,, hubby wants to find out bfore but i dunno wot to dox


----------



## Minno

Good luck jkh! We could all do without this bleeding none sense! X


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies - happy thanksgiving to all US girls! I finally started with ms yesterday and it is in full effect this morning. Just like in past pregnancies it is going to be an all day and night sickness. I'm only about 6 weeks and my family is coming over today for thanksgiving dinner. I don't want to tell them but I'm afraid the nausea and potential for vomiting might give it away.

Bumski - I have my fx for you that your bean is still healthy and growing! I've heard that symptoms can come and go so hopefully the ms comes back to reassure you.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

can i ask u ladies out of ur frosties how many survived the thaw,, im so nervous x


----------



## Wallie

I only had one frostie and it survived. You have an 85% chance with the GCRM that it survives vertification.


----------



## bumski

I had two defrosted, they both survived and both grew nicely. They were graded better after the thaw than when they were froze!

Thanks not, GL with today, I hope you manage to keep it hush hush ;)
If baby is well I really don't mind no more ms, counting the hours to the scan now x


----------



## Minno

Happy thanksgiving Not.
I've always wanted to know - how does the meal differ from Xmas lunch? It's also usually turkey right?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

whens the scan bumski x


----------



## bumski

Tomorrow at 11
Bleeding has stopped and iv had no cramps at all today, Also just had a cup of tea and feel really sick so just hope they are all good signs!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

baby is making u feel sick so u no is ok x


----------



## Minno

Great news bumski. Somewhat happened with the bleeding then? Did it come on this morning and then disappear? Are you still in bed? It's all sounding very promising with the return if feelingnsickmtoo xx


----------



## MoBaby

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> can i ask u ladies out of ur frosties how many survived the thaw,, im so nervous x

I have 4 frosties, clinic thawed 1 frostie and it survived and looked better than when frozen!! My clinic does vitrification and has over 90% thaw success rate. IF your clinic does slow thaw method then the success rate is about 50%. How many are they pulling out?


----------



## bumski

I'm just spotting old blood now, it was a gush as I stood up this morning so quickly cleaned myself up and got back in bed, I'm dying to get in the bath but think I will wait until Dh is home just incase. Iv looked at other scan pics of the same thing and can't find one as bad as my scan pic so I quickly stopped looking lol.
I will post a pic in a min for you to see


----------



## MoBaby

Minno said:


> Happy thanksgiving Not.
> I've always wanted to know - how does the meal differ from Xmas lunch? It's also usually turkey right?

Really similar. In fact, if we do christmas we usually have the same foods. But over recent years, my family does christmas brunch instead and have the big meal on thansgiving. We normally do turkey and ham, sweet potatoes, something with pumpkin in it, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes, bread, sweets, etc.


----------



## Minno

Oh yum!! You are making me very hungry! Sounds lovely, hope you have a wonderful time :) x


----------



## bumski

This is last weeks scan pic, The black hole on either side of the sac is a collection of blood and they do connect with each other underneath the sac. fx i can show a better pic tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







baby 6+2 006.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Minno

Thx for posting that bumski. I hope you can post a better one tomoro too. You'd think they'd be able to do something about it in this day and age. Drain it or something although I suppose that's risky too. X


----------



## notoptimistic

That is so strange Bumski I wonder what causes those pools of blood.

Minno- I don't celebrate Xmas but can imagine they are pretty similar, like mo said. I'm trying not to think about food right now though because I've been nauseous all day so far. :(


----------



## bumski

Thanks girls x
Not, that's awful your feeling so nauseous! I know it's worth it but it doesn't make it feel any nicer. I hope it doesn't spoil things for you.
Minno my Dh said the same thing 'can't they just drain it' poor thing he is so stressed out with all this, everytime his phone rings at work he dreads I'm ringing with bad news.

It's dds 13th birthday on Sunday and our anniversary on sat so I'm hoping we can celebrate even more with good news


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - good look with scan today! 

Happy thanksgiving everyone (American or not :) ) hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Can anyone else tell me how many embies they had and how many servived the thaw x


----------



## notoptimistic

Jkh - they thawed two of my 13 and both thawed very well.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Omg how the fook did u end up with 13
That's bloody fab x


----------



## Seoul

I had 27 frozen and the two they thawed survived just fine! 

Sorry to all those ladies having spotting and bleeding I know how scary it is. My doctors reccomendation was to rest as much as possible but unfortunately nothing you do at this stage can really hurt or help the embryo the rest is mostly for your own peace of mind so that you dont feel you didnt do anything to hurt your LO. 

I have everything crossed for you guys!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

27 Jesus
I'm so worried about my 5 little ice babies x


----------



## notoptimistic

Jkh- thanks! We were very lucky to have so many frosties and all were blasts which was amazing. I stimulated very well.


----------



## Seoul

They always say quality over quantity 5 is a great number will they thaw just a couple at a time for you? Have everYthing crossed for your frosties to be perfect!


----------



## bumski

Thanks Seoul and congratulations! :)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

No I think all mine were frozen together so they will defrost all x


----------



## Cynthia86

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I hope you all have a wonderful day!

I'm glad I have the distraction today because I am so anxious about my ultrasound tomorrow! Hoping both babies are doing well. Of course I will update after my appointment.

Take care!


----------



## Minno

Good luck Cynthia. I'm sure all will be well. How's the spotting? X


----------



## Cynthia86

Thanks Minno! Haven't had spotting for a few days now!


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## bumski

GL at your scan Cynthia, I hope you really enjoy it! X


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

What time are u ladies having ur scans xxx


----------



## bumski

Mine is in half hour, I'm just in the waiting room, terrified! X


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Good luk hunni
Iv got absolutely everything crossed for u x


----------



## MoBaby

Gl girl!! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## bumski

Omg! It went perfectly! The baby is measuring perfectly and has a perfect heartbeat and to top it off there is only a small pocket of blood below the sac, it has completely reattached all around, she was shocked and said she will be surprised if I have another big bleed. It couldn't have gone any better!
I cried yet again, but happy tears this time! I can hopefully now relax and start to enjoy this a little more :) 
Looking forward to your update later Cynthia 
Thankyou all of you for your support! Xx


----------



## Minno

Fantastic bumski, wonderful news. I hope the rest of your pregnancy is now event-free!! Do you have the latest piccie? X


----------



## bumski

First one is last week, second is today! :happydance:
You can see where its little heart is beating too, the bright white dot towards the top :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby 6+2 006.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4









baby 7+2 002.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## notoptimistic

Bumski - so happy for you! Second ultrasound looks so much better! Phew


----------



## bumski

Thankyou not, it is so much better, i cant help always thinking the worst before i go in but it has gone the complete opposite way to what i thought!
So its not a bad sign my ms has gone, im going to make the most of that as its awful!
Is your scan on tuesday? hope i have that right, its hard remembering whos app is next lol x


----------



## MoBaby

Fantastic news!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Bumski so glad your scan went well!!

I just left my clinic and we have heartbeats!! So relieved! I have been so anxious and worried about getting bad news today. The only not so good news is that I'm getting a UTI and the antibiotics they gave me are awful! I have such a hard time keeping them down. Oh well, have to take them!


----------



## Minno

Wonderful news Cynthia, congratulations! Sorry about the uti but hopefully the meds will clear that up quickly - it's common in pregnancy. My friend had three, one after the other. X


----------



## MoBaby

13dpo PM test!! Line came up immediately!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i.imgur.com/nHMID.jpg


----------



## Cynthia86

Beautiful lines Mobaby!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski and Cynthia - so glad your scans went well today! :) 

Mobaby - that is a beautiful line! So excited for you!

I just got home from vacation and have another shot tonight and doctor appointment tomorrow! I am a bit worried cuz I have been spotting since Thursday and that happened last time and they cancelled me... So nervous!


----------



## Cynthia86

Good luck dilia!! Hoping you get good news!!


----------



## Minno

Ladies I have had the most awful 24 hours. Had a big bleed with lots and lots of clots. No pain, but there's no way anything could survive that. Have appt at clinic tomoro to recheck hcg but I know it's over. 
Will likely now take some time away from the forums to get some head space but wanted to thank you all for your support and wish you all well in your own journeys xxx


----------



## bumski

Oh no minno! I really hope it's not as bad as you think, iv had my 3rd massive bleed the other night too, the other two times I passed huge clots and all 3 times iv bled heavier than a period, I also would have bet my life on it being over. It's so much more common than people think to have big bleeds.
I don't want to give false hope but there is always a chance the bleed can be coming from a different part in your womb. I will be praying hard for you x

Cynthia I'm glad all went really well at your scan, it must have been lovely and reassuring to see those little heartbeats! X

Mobaby those are fantastic lines! Congratulations, x

Dilia I hope your app goes well today! Keeping everything crossed for you x

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## MoBaby

Minno I hope all is okay!

I'm spotting again today. Ugh. This has to be settles tomorrow as I can't deal with this. If its the vaginal inserts then I need to switch to pio or something.


----------



## bumski

Mobaby I know the feeling, all this spotting and bleeding is getting so hard to deal with, I'm at the point where I'm scared of my own body moving! It's dds 13th birthday today and went to sit downstairs as family came round to see dd and I'm now back in bed with heavy aches in my stomach. I hope your spotting stops quickly for you and you can relax. 
When is your scan going to be?


----------



## Minno

Bumski thank you for your lovely message. I am praying for a miracle but fearing the worst. The clots were huge and just came out quickly one after the other over the space of about 12 hours or so. No pain. Then bleeding suddenly stopped but I am still bleeding lightly at the moment. I was really scared and we ended up calling nhs24 who were very good an reassuring. I'm up and dressed just now but like you I'm scared to move and have been lying down most of the day. I'm so so sick of it. I can't imagine what you're going thru having it ongoing this long. I'm praying for happy outcomes for us both x

Mobaby, thank you, I hope everything's ok but can't see how bean could have survived. I hope your spotting stops soon. It's very distressing xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I hope u ladies are ok
It must e aweful x


----------



## MoBaby

Minno does sound awful! I really hope all is well. Really praying for you. I've ready so many women recently with heavy bleeding that was perfectly fine at u/s.

Bumski my scan wont be for 2.5 more weeks.


----------



## bumski

Mobaby the wait must be awful, I hope it comes round quickly for you for reassurance, will they not scan you early if you tell them you have been spotting? X

Minno I found ringing Nhs really helpful, there is a very thick lining inside which is what I was passing but at the time I never knew that. There is a great thread about it on bnb that someone on here mentioned to me about subchorionic hematomas, worth a read def xx


----------



## MoBaby

im not sure. i havent talked to the nurse yet. when i called yesterday the call service never picked up. i may ask to supplement my progesterone with pio as well. and i will ask about an early scan. i will most likely scan myself at work before their scan anyways.


----------



## Minno

Bumski what did the nhs say to you? Did you go to a&e. I was going to but in the end had no pain and didn't think they would do much for me other than send me to the epu on Monday. I'm going to the clinic anyways so thought I'd wait it out. What did you do? X


----------



## Blue12

Reading up on everyone all the time. Praying for long healthy pregnancies for everyone. Dh and I are trying to figure out when we will try another fresh cycle. We don't get free cycles here and we have already had 4 cycles so it adds up fast and a 5th cycle may need to wait, but I definitely don't want to wait.


----------



## bumski

Minno when I called Nhs they asked if I'd passed clots bigger than a 50p which I had and they sent an ambulance out, quite dramatic and not needed so we decided to go to a&e ourselves, at a&e they did a hpt and did beta so when I went to epu I would have my second beta done. At epu they said they don't scan until 6 weeks but decided to anyway, she put me at 5 weeks ( I was 5+5) because she put ET as ov day even though embies were 5 day blasts.
A&e is probably a waste of time really as they don't do much. When is your app at epu? I'm bk there sometime this week :(

Blue, it's nice to hear your still around, I hope it's not too long until you can start another cycle again, it's such a hard thing to do from the beginning, I just hope you and Dh stay strong and I hope your dream is right round the corner x


----------



## bumski

Mobaby it's great you can scan yourself! I would be a nightmare if I could do that, my mum reckons iv traded hpts for scans! I hope it goes well x


----------



## Minno

Wow bumski, can't believe they were going to send out an ambulance. The nurse I spoke to didn't seem as concerned even though I told her the clots were huge. She said as long as not in pain and im getting beta checked tomoro that was enough. I knew a&e would be a waste of time. Went there when I bled with my son and they told me I was miscarrying and to go home and go to epu next day. At epu they scanned and said all was well! I don't trust emergency docs with pregnancy stuff!

How are you feeling? How is your tummy? 
X


----------



## diliapickle

Minno - sorry for the bleeds! I really hope everything is ok! 

Mobaby - awesome you can scan yourself! :)

Blue - :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

My appointment went well! So next one is Thursday! Praying all goes well at that one appointment is where everything went crazy and had to cancel last time!


----------



## MoBaby

dilla no cancelation for you!! Hope you scan goes perfect :)


----------



## Minno

So had repeat beta today and as expected its gone down from 795 to 710. Clinic want me to continue on the meds until Friday just in case there is anything left in there but obviously they're not hopeful and neither am I. Such a pain that I have to continue with the meds but I suppose they're just being thorough. Stil bleeding lightly but clinic think that will continue for a few days. So that's just about that for me ladies. Now just need to get back to some normality and spend some time with my son!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Bumski how are things? Mobaby how's the spotting?
Xx


----------



## Cynthia86

Minno I'm so sorry! I just hate how you have to go through this :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Minno :( soooo sorry.

My beta today was 379!


----------



## Cynthia86

That's great Mobaby!!


----------



## diliapickle

Minno - I am so sorry! :hugs: 

Mobaby - Awesome! :)


----------



## Cynthia86

How are you girls doing today??

It's so strange because I don't really feel pregnant anymore. The last couple of days have been so good. It's so hard not to worry but people tell to enjoy it while it lasts because the symptoms will come back! I think I have a couple more weeks with my fertility specialist but I already made an appointment with my ob/gyn. I called yesterday and they actually have an opening for today so I will be seeing her this afternoon. I'm hoping they will do an ultrasound because I am needing some reassurance that everything is ok with the twins! I will update later!


----------



## bumski

Minno I'm so sorry, I just hope it's one of those things and that there is still a chance, I'm so sorry your having to go through this x

Mobaby congrats on your beta, I bet it's reassuring to get those numbers x

Cynthia my symptoms dissapeared at 6ish weeks but have come back a few days later, my nausea lasts all day, I have to eat frequently to keep it away although the last thing I want to do is eat, GL at your app today.

How are you doing dilia? Hope your spotting stops x

Hope everyone else is ok x

Afm, more bleeding all weekend, if I move I bleed :(
Had another scan today, baby is still doing well but I have more blood in there so back to square one, just got to take each day as it comes


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

bumksi hope all end well,, this must be so hard x


----------



## Cynthia86

I'm so sorry bumski! Too bad our pregnancies cant be worry free especially with everything you have done to get to this point! I'm glad to hear your little one is going strong though! Hang in there! Praying the bleeding stops.


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - Good luck at your appointment today! 

Bumski - oh no! Do they know why there continues to be blood? :hugs:

AFM - spotting seems to have stopped! So now just waiting for Thursday to get here to find out if I actually can make it to transfer! If I get the green light looks like transfer will be on the 5th!


----------



## Minno

Bumski I'm so sorry that the bleeding continues. I hope it resolves quickly you must be so sick of it. I am still bleeding too but also still on the meds u til the bets test on Friday, Then it will be more bleeding when I stop the meds. Arrgghhh. Jut want this nightmare to end! 
Cynthia - I'm sure all will be well. I've read that symptoms can come and go. 
Dilia - fingers crossed for you for Thursday xxx


----------



## Cynthia86

Hi girls, my scan yesterday went well! Both babies are doing good and growing! I am 7 weeks today!

Hope you girls are doing well!


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - That is awesome! and wow already 7 weeks! Time is going so quickly!!


----------



## Blue12

Wondering how everyone in here is doing?


----------



## MoBaby

Doing well. Had 2nd beta yesterday:
16dpo=379
18dpo=2272

Large increase! We only transferred one.


----------



## diliapickle

Mobaby - that is a major increase! wow! Maybe the one split?!? 

AFM - Got good news today! Finally get to transfer! It is set for next Wednesday at 11am! So excited! They also just switched meds to be PIO instead of crinone. So any tips on PIO?? Thanks!


----------



## Cynthia86

Yay Dilia!!! Such great news!!

Great numbers Mobaby!!


----------



## Cynthia86

I'm now 7w2d and here is the ultrasound picture from today's appointment!
Both babies are doing well!

How are all you girls doing?



[IMG]https://i49.tinypic.com/9iejyu.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## diliapickle

Aw cynthia that is so awesome!!! Look at them! :) <3


----------



## notoptimistic

Dilia- my clinic also doesn't use crinone for fets. My tips for the pio shots: bend over counter/vanity so skin is stretched and needle goes in easier, then after the shot apply a warm compress to the area. I used to get sore for at least 24 hours after each shot but the compress I think has helped because I barely feel any soreness after the shots. I also recommend leaning on the leg on the opposite side where you are doing the shot (opposite of butt cheek side) so that the muscle is relaxed when the needle goes in!


----------



## notoptimistic

Cynthia - congrats - my scan is next Friday! I've had horrible morning sickness since thanksgiving.


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks for the advice not!


----------



## MoBaby

Not: how far along are you?? (You need a ticker!!) Did you symptoms start out of nowhere? I have some nausea on/off, none really today or yesterday(maybe 30 mins or so)... Nothing else. 

Cynthia: Love the pic!! Dem babies look good!


----------



## diliapickle

My FET is finally happening! Tomorrow morning at 10am!! :) 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MoBaby

OMG DILLA!! FX for you!!

I just switched to the PIO shots due to spotting issues (probably from the vaginal supp) so hopefully that does the trick! My betas have looked really good (in my sig)


----------



## diliapickle

Mobaby - Hope the shots do the trick for you!! And wow look at that beta!! That is so amazing!! And you have your ultrasound on 19th?? So exciting!


----------



## MoBaby

yes, wish it was sooner to be reassured :) I may sneak one at work this week lol. I prob wont see much b/c it will be abdominal.


----------



## notoptimistic

Mo- no ticker for me yet cause I'm still worried this pregnancy won't last. Based on my last ultrasound I should be 7 weeks 5 days today. Just a couple days until my next scan. Maybe I'll put up a ticker if that goes well! Ms started for me at exactly 6 weeks.

Dilia- awesome news - finally!!


----------



## MoBaby

it will last!! Im not having many sxs yet(queasy now and then). I'm 5+3 so I figure around 6 weeks or so. cant wait to see your next scan!


----------



## diliapickle

Not - this is going to be your forever baby!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Yay!! So excited for you Dilia!!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Happy transfer day Dilia!!! Cant wait to hear how it all went!!


----------



## diliapickle

thanks Cynthia! I am officially PUPO! I am so excited! They both thawed perfectly and one had already started to expand! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay dilla!!

I had a horrific morning... Woke up to lots of heavy bleeding and clots and feared the worse BUT had a scan and baby is perfectly fine and no source of bleeding in uterus. So everything is good for now :) just hope this spotting/bleeding crap stops soon. Over it!


----------



## bumski

oh wow dilia thats brilliant news, you have waited a long time for this, now to let those little ones get comfy in there x

mobaby i hope the bleeding stops for you soon, its good to hear your scan went well x

i actually went 9 days without any pain or bleeding and had some spotting when i woke quickly followed by a dull af ache all day, iv had another scan today and i saw babys arm and leg and it was wriggling every few minutes, im still struggling though as there is a lot of blood in there and im far from a point where i can relax or get excited :(


----------



## diliapickle

Mobaby - oh no how scary! Glad the scan showed everything ok and hope bleeding stops soon! 

Bumski - yay for seeing your little one! Sorry you are still having bleeding issues :( hope it is resolved soonso you can relax!


----------



## Cynthia86

Hi ladies! I had my 8w2d scan today. Both babies are growing perfectly! I have officially graduated from my RE. I was surprised by how emotional I felt leaving their office. I do have one frosty left so I suppose this won't be the last time I see them! I have an OB appointment on the 13th which I am really looking forward to. My RE's ultrasound machine is a bit old so they can't tell me the heart rates and the picture quality isn't that great but my OB said they have the newer machines so I am hoping I get to hear their heartbeats next week!

Hope all you girls are doing well!!


----------



## diliapickle

Glad they are doing well and hope you get some good photos and hear their heartbeats soon :)


----------



## notoptimistic

congrats Cynthia!! My scan is tomorrow morning and I should be 8 weeks. 

dilia - how are you feeling?


----------



## diliapickle

Feeling good still resting today. No symptoms of any kind was hoping for a twinge or something but know it is too early!


----------



## bumski

Hope those little ones are snuggling in for you dilia, when are you going to test? X

Not good luck at your scan, hope it goes well and you can start to relax x

Cynthia that's brilliant news that both babies are doing well x

How are everyone's symptoms doing? Sickness has gladly eased a lot for me, not worried as this happened a couple of days before my last scan, still have tender boobs and can't eat/drink certain things but I'm feeling much better x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Who's next for a scan x


----------



## MoBaby

Cynthia thats great!! Yay for 2 healthy babies!!


Jkh I go dec 19 for a scan... I'm super nervous for it!! Hopefully I can sneak one in at work befor then :)


----------



## notoptimistic

I have a scan this morning. So nervous.


----------



## MoBaby

Gl not!! Fx for you!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Obj good luk ladies
Iv got a lining scan Tuesday so nothing exciting really
What does my lining need to be x


----------



## Cynthia86

Thanks girls!! 

Cant wait to hear about your scan Not!!

Bumski my morning sickness is getting a little better thank goodness! Just like you though I cant eat and drink certain things still. At one point even water on an empty stomach would make me sick! Are you still on your meds?? I have been taken off of estrace but need to continue the progesterone at least a couple more weeks.

It has been 6 days since my last spotting incident!! My longest streak yet!!


----------



## bumski

Yeah still on the same meds, not sure when I will come off them yet as I'm back in bed today with more bleeding :( I'm not too worried though as it's old blood and I know there is a hell of a lot in there.
Wish I could see baby every day to make sure it's ok.
Glad your sickness is easing a bit for you!


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - no idea when to test I might try and hold out till OTD but we will see! Sorry your are still bleeding :( 

Not - hope your scan goes well!! FX!

Cynthia - yay for no spotting!!!

Jkhk - good luck with lining scan. They wanted me to be at least 9 before moving forward but I know every doctor is different.


----------



## MoBaby

bumski: I'm having issues with bleeding as well. Wednesday I thought it was over. I had a huge bleed. I have had spotting from pink, brown to red on and off since about 2 weeks ago. I'm so over it. Really stinks. No sign of SCH on my scan though so we dont know where its from. I hope it stops for you soon!


----------



## Cynthia86

Bumski and Mobaby- Has the bleeding let up?? 

Dilia- How are you feeling? Will you be taking a hpt?


----------



## diliapickle

Trying to avoid hpts the TWW obsession has already hit and I have no symptoms sore boobs have left, no cramping, so of course I think the worst. I know it is still way to early so trying to keep a pma and feel hpt I'd negative would hurt that too much.


----------



## MoBaby

Bleeding has let up... I started spotting at 4 wks exactly then had done so about 8 times since... Wed was the only big bleed then yesterday I bleed a small amount followed by brown stuff the rest of the day. Today nothing so far. I'm super scared about another bleed though. I scanned today and saw the heartbeat!! Here is a pic. It's abdominal not transvaginal.

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/p5lf6l.jpg


----------



## diliapickle

Mobaby that is awesome! Glad bleeding has let up and you got to see your little one :)


----------



## notoptimistic

hey ladies - hope you are all doing well! I had my scan on Friday and baby was measuring 8 weeks on the dot which is exactly where it should be. It had a nice strong heart rate of 171. I've now graduated to my obgyn! I have my first appointment Thursday. They were in a rush to get me in this week because I'm already in my eighth week.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay not!! Congrats!!


----------



## diliapickle

Awesome your scan went well! And congrats on graduating to Ob!! :)

I am feeling really good and hopeful today! :) Now Friday just needs to get here and hurry up!! :)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Does anyone know what lining should measure 6 days before et. X


----------



## diliapickle

I think my doctor wanted it to be at least 9. But I know every clinic is different.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

9mm 6 says bfore et or on the day of x


----------



## Cynthia86

Great news Not!!!

Dilia is Friday beta?? 

Jkh- my clinic wants lining 8mm six days before transfer.


----------



## diliapickle

Yup, Friday is beta day and I don't know how I will make it till then!


----------



## MoBaby

jkh: my clinic says 8mm a week before et. 
Dilla: EEK!!! Friday!! I tested positive 3 days after my transfer... It was super early I know... This has to be it for you!


----------



## diliapickle

Well I wasnt going to say anything cuz I don't know if it was real or not. But last night (4dp5dt) I think I got a faint positive. I had BFN in morning but then tested again at night (after holding pee for 5.5 hours) but Dh came in and said I was being crazy so I just left. Well when I went back to go to bed I saw a faint line! DH even saw it too (though he thought it meant nothing cuz he looked at it and said well yeah I see the line but it is supposed to be the same color - then explained difference between HPT and OPK!). So I know it could be an evap (though it was pinkish) or something else as it was an internet cheapie and those are evil. But for now I am very excited! :) DH said I can't test again until Friday otherwise i will just obsess (like I am not already!!) so we will see!!


----------



## MoBaby

im excited for you!! fx for you!! sounds promising!! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

yay dilia!!! Hope it is really real!! ;)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

lining was 12.4mm
et mondayxx


----------



## notoptimistic

jkh - awesome lining - perfect!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

they are thawing all 5 which is slightly gutte about but other than that its all good x


----------



## notoptimistic

jkh- I can't believe they are thawing all 5! Hope they can refreeze the ones they don't use.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

i think they are all frozen together so they need to thaw them all
but they did say they can refreeze any that are good enough
im soooooo nervous now x


----------



## diliapickle

jkh - That is awesome lining! and so excited for your transfer on Monday! :) 

So I think I did it guys! I woke up this morning and decided to test. Did internet cheapie first and there was barely a line just like a day and half a go. So then I started to doubt that it was a line and meant anything. I was getting really down and decided I just need to see the reality so i pulled my digital out (that I swore I was saving until I was 100% positive) and used it. I just wanted to see the negative so i could start mentally preparing myself. Well I set it down and was getting ready and I look down and see pregnant!!! OMG I have never ever seen that!! I grab it and go flying in my room and attack DH waking him and scaring him to death to show it!! He doesn't want to believe it yet. Thinks it is faulty since we have had it for awhile and the other one was so faint. And he feels it is still too early and that by Friday it will be gone. So not the excitement I was hoping for but I totally see his point cuz it has been a long journey and he focuses still on what could potentially happen. But I am just so excited I finally got to see the words pregnant!! From my pee! Though of course if it is wrong (the internet one was barely there and it is supposed to be super sensitive!) I will be even more crushed. But for now I am pregnant and will try and think positive!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

wow congrats dilla

how soon after et can i test,, only aksing cos i want to know bfore xmas if its possible x


----------



## Cynthia86

Dilia!!!!!!!! Congrats!! So happy for you! That is a much deserved bfp!!


----------



## diliapickle

thanks on :cloud9:

jkh- today is 6dp5dt for me. I have heard some get as early as 5 days past. And some as late as 9-10 days past!


----------



## notoptimistic

congrats dilia!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

ahh thats not helped lol

i was thinking of testin on the 23rd which will be 6dp transfer xx


----------



## notoptimistic

jkh - I didn't test early - I just waited for the blood test.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

they have said id need to wait 18 days aftet et,,, pfft like that is gunna happen
if it wasnt for xmas id happily wait x
but we all go out drinking boxing day and id like to have a couple if im not but if i am obviously i wont x


----------



## diliapickle

18 days after ET! That is a long time!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

i know!!! thats what i thought

i wat to test early so i know but i dnt want to ruin xmas x


----------



## bumski

Omg dilia! Massive congratulations! You so deserve this, don't worry about ic they are useless when testing early, you will get a decent line on one around the time af would normally be due. Get a frer and you will get a nice line, but hey who needs them when you have a pos digi!!!! X

Jkhk I got my pos at 5dp5dt, my clinic wanted me to wait 14 days after transfer but I would have gone insane, I say test whenever you feel comfortable, your lining sounds great! Lots of luck with ET x

Not, I'm glad your scan went well, you putting a ticker up yet? I know what you mean about being cautious, I still don't believe it, just want to get past my next scan and hopefully can relax, well.... Until the next lol x

Hope everyone else is well, not been on much because iv felt like crap and I have been trying to pass time a bit with work x


----------



## MoBaby

Dilla!! Yay! Congrats!! So happy for you!


----------



## notoptimistic

bumski - I just can't bring myself to put up the ticker! So far I just secretly sneak a peak at Cynthia's ticker since she's only a couple days ahead of me. ;) I guess it is no longer a secret. I promise I'll put one up if I get past the first trimester. I've been feeling crappy too. I want to vomit almost constantly. I am proud of myself though because I went all day yesterday without vomitting. That's rare. I was super nauseous so it took all my will power last night.


----------



## bumski

It can only be a good sign feeling so bad, although it is horrible, my worst time was between 6-9 weeks and I feel mostly ok now just super tired! Plus my boobs are still tender and look huge lol.
Iv started to get quite bloated too esp at night, my mum said she can notice a bump starting but it is just the bloat kicking in. I can't wait for a proper bump!
How is everyone else doing? Dilia have you tested again or are you being good? X


----------



## diliapickle

Not - sorry you are still feeling so sick! But as bumski said it means good things are happening inside :) 

Bumski - glad you are feeling better! :) And so excited for you to get your bump!

I fail at waiting so of course i took another test even though I told myself I wouldnt! I just did a cheapie which was still faint but darker then yesterday's so I was good with that :)


----------



## bumski

Oh it looks like you have done it dilia!!!
Is Dh believing it yet? I think it's so much harder for them to take in, don't think mine will 100% believe it until baby is here and screaming lol x


----------



## diliapickle

He doesn't believe it yet, and yeah I don't think he will until the baby(ies) are here! He is such a worrier that he keeps going well ok if this is a positive we still need the right beta, and then for it to double, then etc, etc, etc. I told him I know we still have challenges and risks which is why I want to at leas enjoy right now, the fact that right now, I got a positive and can say i am pregnant!


----------



## bumski

I understand that, you enjoy every minute of it, there will always be what ifs? But it's the right now that counts and you def deserve to enjoy every minute. I kept reminding myself of all those bfns over the years and how much I dreamt of seeing two lines, I'm sure everything will turn out perfect ;) hardest part done now x


----------



## MoBaby

Ugh. So more bleeding today, like a lot. I have continued to have almost daily light pink spotting and last night it was a little darker, but nothing much. Today I felt a gush and it was bright red. Okay, no panic. Then a bit later I went to the bathroom and it was a whole lot of blood with clots... I called the clinic and went for a scan. Everything looked fine and I heard the heartbeat. It measured at 117bpm at 6w3d (I thought I was 6+4 but according to RE 6+3). Looks like a tiny bleed in the uterus between the GS and uterus, but not putting the baby in danger. But its very small and RE doesnt know if thats causing the bleeding. Its just annoying because I have light cramps as well. But the doctor is concerned I may have antiphospholipid syndrome which can cause unusual first trimester bleeding and complications down the road, so he went ahead and tested me for those immune issues. If so, I will start lovenox which he said could make the bleed a little worse initially but I would need it to save the pregnancy. Otherwise, he said looking at everything my risk of miscarriage at this point is around 5% because everything otherwise looks like a normal, healthy pregnancy. I have to continue the PIO and endometrin inserts. Ugh. I wish this would stop! How is your bleeding Bumski??


----------



## diliapickle

Mobaby - ugh sorry you are having to deal with all of that! Glad your LO is ok though and hopefully they can get you on something to make it better!


----------



## bumski

Oh mobaby I completely understand you fear! It's absolutely terrifying! I had a couple of days with no blood but woke up to more today :( it's usually all old blood now which I know needs to come out at some point but iv had atleast 3 very big red bleeds, two with loads of clots, I just sat in the bathroom crying thinking it was over. Iv also had lots of cramps with the bleeding and this was scary too as you always hear about bleeding being ok as long as there are no cramps.
The nurse told me it's usual to cramp as this is your uterus pushing out blood. I get a yucky ache now when I bleed, so I have an idea when it's coming.
I hope it's not a severe problem you have and I just hope it resolves quickly for you.
My next scan is tues and I'm trying so hard not to go in early as Dh has had to book ties morn off work to come along x


----------



## diliapickle

Aw bumski i am so sorry you are still having bleeding issues! That is so scary! Sounds like nurse isn't concerned though and it is normal (as normal as that can be!) so I am sure your LO is ok!!!


----------



## bumski

Thanks dilia, im trying my best not to worry about it anymore, counting down to my next scan and then relaxing for xmas i think.
how are you feeling? is it your beta tomorrow? x


----------



## diliapickle

I am feeling good! So ready for my beta tomorrow! I just want to get it confirmed and then I might start believing it! And know the number of course so I can google the heck out of it! :haha:


----------



## Cynthia86

Mobaby and Bumski- Sorry to hear you girls are still dealing with the bleeding but glad to hear your little ones are still doing well!!

Dilia- Can't wait to hear your awesome beta tomorrow!


----------



## Cynthia86

So I went in today to have my 9w1d u/s and the twins are doing great! Here are a couple of pics. It's amazing to see how much they have grown and are actually starting to look like little babies!

https://i50.tinypic.com/2z9ehyr.jpg

https://i49.tinypic.com/2qny0wy.jpg


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - that is so awesome!!! so excited for you!! They are so cute!


----------



## MoBaby

beautiful pics cynthia!!!


----------



## bumski

Aww Cynthia how cute!!! They look like little babies now! I bet your over the moon. Do you have a bump coming yet?
Afm I just went onto another thread and a girl who has the same problem as me but smaller has just lost her baby at 11 weeks! I really feel for her but it's shit me up again now :( stay focused bumski!


----------



## diliapickle

It worked!! Beta is 147!!! :) woo hoo! Still in shock! Now to Google that beta!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! That's perfect!! Congrats!


----------



## Cynthia86

How are you girls doing??


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I'm pupo xxx


----------



## diliapickle

jkh - Yay congrats on being PUPO! :) When is your OTD?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

30th December
Ageeees away x


----------



## diliapickle

Are you going to test early??


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

God yeah I'm aweful xx


----------



## diliapickle

Haha I did too so don't worry! When do you think you will start?


----------



## bumski

Yay jk! That's great news! Looking forward to your BFP update now, when do you think you will hold out to?
I have another scan tomorrow, fx all is well, will update when I'm back.

How is everyone's lovely symptoms doing? X


----------



## notoptimistic

I also have a scan tomorrow. Especially nervous bc bloodwork is showing I have an overactive thyroid. All test results aren't in yet so I'm just googling the results so far and waiting to hear from the doc.


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck Bumski and not on your scans tomorrow!!


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hi Bumski

How are you my sweet friend?

:hugs:


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hi Bumski

How are you and baby?

:xmas6::xmas16: Happy Holidays


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I'm just so scared to test this time
More so than last
I think I'll play it by ear
Maybe Saturday which will be 5dpt x


----------



## bumski

Hi wish2! Have posted to you Hun, hope you and babies are doing well. All is great with me today x
GL with your scan not, look forward to your update, hope your bloodeork comes back ok x
Jk I'm keeping everything crossed this is it for you, did you have two put back in?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Yih a little disappointed tho cos they had to thaw all 5 but said the who they put back were good lookingblastos
I'm lying in bed to give them a chance to implant x


----------



## bumski

Oops forgot to update lol
The two bleeds have now shrunk and are smaller than baby! 
Baby was wriggling all over the place, kicking and waving it's arms. It even pushed it's little feet up towards the scan thing so we could see the soles of it's little feet perfectly! I'm over the moon! I keep watching the video of it, I'm so in love x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Awwww so happy for u x


----------



## bumski

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Yih a little disappointed tho cos they had to thaw all 5 but said the who they put back were good lookingblastos
> I'm lying in bed to give them a chance to implant x

That's what I did, spent a few days in bed, I'm so glad I did! Praying they stick for you, I'm sure they will, it's going to be a great Xmas pressie for you x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hopefully 
It's just the fact is took5 frosties to get two xx


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - so happy for you! Sounds like a perfect scan!


----------



## Cynthia86

Congrats on being PUPO jhk!!!!

Bumski I'm so glad your scan went well! Will you be doing the NT scan? I want to only because its such a detailed ultrasound. It may take a couple hours for me since there are two babies to look at! I need to be between 11 and 13 weeks so I wont be able to have it done until January!!


----------



## bumski

I was saying no as I just feel like I don't want anymore stress to do with baby but I will see what the midwife suggests, finally got my booking in app with her on thurs so will know more then. Is your next scan in jan or do you have one before Xmas? X


----------



## Cynthia86

I wish I had another scan before Christmas but my next one won't be until January!


----------



## diliapickle

Just got the call - my beta is 680! And they booked my first ultrasound - January 4th! An eternity from now! I think it is just one based on the numbers... what do you guys think? what were your betas?


----------



## Cynthia86

Great news Dilia!! I have my betas posted in my siggy :)


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks Cynthia! and yeah I think one cuz my number is WAY lower than your 13dp5dt! haha


----------



## MoBaby

Mine are in my siggy.... And it's just 1!!


----------



## diliapickle

Hmm Mobaby - Yours is much higher too?? Now I worry mine are too low!


----------



## MoBaby

no yours are not too low... mine were just super crazy for some reason! i went up 6 times from the first one then another 6 times after that! lol. Yours are perfect!!


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks! This process is just so nerve wracking! I have no idea how I am going to make it to January 4th!


----------



## Cynthia86

Any updates??


----------



## diliapickle

I started spotting this morning so going to doctor at 1. Praying everything is ok!


----------



## Cynthia86

Hope all is well Dilia! Spotting is no fun but it doesn't seem to be that uncommon. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## MoBaby

I wanted to update. I've lost the baby (d/c Monday 31st) after a great scan the day before. It's horrible and I want this nightmare to be over as I've been walking around with a dead baby in me for a week. I thought everything was fine with my high betas and good scans. Doc gave me less than 5% chance of miscarriage. I had spotting from 4 weeks until the morning off the u/s that showed the heart had stopped. Since then the spotting has been less than when baby was viable. And I haven't had progesterone or estrogen in 8 or 9 days. Go figure. 

Dilla I'm praying all is well! My re said most of his patients spot and most of them have normal pregnancies.


----------



## Cynthia86

Mobaby I am so sorry to hear the sad news :( Sending big hugs your way! Please know that we are here for you!


----------



## diliapickle

Mobaby I am so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## bumski

Mobaby I'm so so sorry again Hun, I just wish you didn't have to go through this. I hope you are ok I really do, thinking of you xx

Dilia, I'm sure everything will be fine, it doesn't stop it being worrying I know. GL although I'm sure you don't need it x


----------



## diliapickle

Just got back and we have one baby! They are not sure why there is bleedingand said we still have a 30% chance of miscarriage but for now things are ok!


----------



## Cynthia86

Glad your scan went well Dilia!! How far along are you now?

Bumski how are you and baby doing??


----------



## diliapickle

6 weeks today! :)

Cynthia how are you and the twins doing?


----------



## Cynthia86

We are doing well!! Will be 12 weeks on Wednesday! I have my NT scan on the 3rd and I cant wait to see how much they have grown. I was feeling much better this week so I thought I was getting over the morning sickness but nope!! It hit me again last night and all day today. In a crazy way the feeling sick is reassuring to me.


----------



## diliapickle

Wow 12 weeks that is so exciting! Sorry the ms is coming back though! Hope it goes away soon!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Did Any of u ladies spot in early peegnancy
I'm 4+3 and still spotting x


----------



## MoBaby

I started spotting at 4 weeks. at 5.5 weeks had a bleed and baby was perfect and 6.5 weeks a bleed and baby was fine. i had minimal spotting after that and baby was fine at 7w4d but then suddenly the heart stopped at 7w5d. A lot of women spot and 50% of those women will have a successful pregnancy. I hope all is fine for you. Is your pg test still dark?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I didn't test this morning but yesterday's test was as dark as the control line. X


----------



## Cynthia86

Jkh I had spotting as well but babies seem to be doing just fine. I will be 12 weeks on Wednesday!


----------



## notoptimistic

Happy new year ladies! My NT scan is on Friday - I will be exactly 12 weeks. So nervous!


----------



## Cynthia86

Good luck Not! Mine will be on Thursday!


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks Cynthia - Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck Not and Cynthia for your scans! :) I have my next one on Sunday!


----------



## bumski

Lots of scans coming up, hope they go lovely for you all x

I had a private one done on Friday which was great, she accidentally switched to 3D which was great to see but baby quickly crossed it's legs and put it's arms up to it's face, must be camera shy lol.
Will upload a pic later, strange bit is there is a clear face next to the baby smiling,


----------



## notoptimistic

bumski - can't wait to see the pic! 

cynthia - Hope your scan went well today! Mine is tomorrow afternoon - not sure how I'm going to make it until then. It is so hard to focus at work.


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - so exciting!! :) Glad all is well!

Not - I feel ya about not focusing! I have 3 more days and work is so not happening right now!


----------



## bumski

How did scan go Cynthia? X


----------



## Cynthia86

My scan isn't until 3pm. A couple more hours to go!


----------



## diliapickle

Can't wait to hear how it goes!!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Scan went great! Amazing to see my babies bouncing around. They are active little ones. Everything looked good on the ultrasound but for whatever reason they didn't have my blood work results yet. Hopefully my doctor calls me with those soon!


----------



## diliapickle

So happy for you! :)


----------



## Cynthia86

Hi girls! I wanted to share a couple of pics from my scan yesterday. Here are my babies! Incredible how in love I am with these two already! <3

Twin A
https://i49.tinypic.com/2d96yoh.jpg

Twin B
https://i46.tinypic.com/2a85k09.jpg


----------



## bumski

Oh wow those are beautiful Cynthia, so glad you had a lovely time seeing your babies! Will you be finding out their sex?


----------



## Cynthia86

Thanks! Yes, I definitely want to know the genders! Think I have to wait until 17 weeks though!


----------



## diliapickle

Aww they look so great! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Babies look great!


----------



## bumski

Hi mobaby, how are you doing? I hope your ok, are you going to be doing another FET? Im rubbish with words really but I hope your coping ok after all you have been through x


----------



## MoBaby

Hey bumski im okay; sad but nothing I can do about situation. Follow up is feb 5th and hopefully I get answers on what happened. Testing should be back then. Then we can talk if to do fet or fresh with pgd. I'm hoping march/early April. Hopefully af will cooperate this time after d/c.


----------



## Cynthia86

How are you girls doing? Any updates?


----------



## diliapickle

Hope everyone is doing well! :)

I am anxiously awaiting my next scan on the 16th. My scan on the 6th showed that the baby was measuring a week behind and had only grown 2mm rather than the 6mm it was supposed to grow between scans. So go back next Wednesday to get checked and see how baby is progressing. I am trying to stay positive and not freak out and have banned myself from Google! We did see the heartbeat which was nice though the doctor wouldn't tell me what it was and when asked just said we will look next week. So waiting again!


----------



## Cynthia86

Praying for great news on your next scan dilia!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hey ladies! I had my ultrasound (nt scan) last Friday when I was exactly 12 weeks although the baby was measuring 12 weeks 4 days for whatever reason. Anyway, the scan went well and the baby was moving around a lot. I was so nervous when I got there that I told my husband and the ultrasound tech that I wouldn't look at the screen until they told me that the baby had a heart beat. I just couldn't look until then because of my last miscarriage when I was supposed to be 11 weeks and 2 days and the ultrasound showed a dead baby. Thankfully this was a happy ultrasound for us. I can't believe I will be 13 weeks tomorrow. I do still feel nervous but definitely more reassured since the ultrasound. It stinks that the next scan won't be for about another 5 weeks. 


Dilia - I'm nervous for you - hope everything is ok. Maybe the ultrasound measurement was inaccurate either the first time, second time, or both. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## diliapickle

Not - So happy your scan went well!! So exciting you will be 13 weeks! :) Bummer you have to wait 5 weeks now for the next one! that is so long!

Yeah, I am hoping that they just did it wrong and that is why it was off. At least that is what I am telling myself to feel better. Just don't know why he wouldn't tell me heartbeat... but only 6 days now to find out what is going on!


----------



## bumski

Dilia I remember at my first couple of scans she told me it's common to oversize them on one scan and under measure on another so hoping this may be the case for you, how far along are you now? 
I'm hoping this next 6 days flys by for you x

Not I'm glad you had a lovely scan, must have been so nerve wracking after what you have been through x

How is everyone else doing? X

I now have a Doppler, still undecided if it's a good or bad idea lol.
It's been brilliant so far as there is not a day goes by I don't have some worry, it's still not real yet! But...... I don't doubt there is going to be a day it causes me stress as sometimes it can take a long time to find hb. 
I just hope when my bump is properly here I will stop worrying, doubt it though.
I have my sexing scan booked for 26th of this month! Can't wait! Anyone else going to find out? X


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - Hopefully the doppler is all good and just reassures you! :) Your bump will be here in no time I am sure!! And YAY for sexing scan this month! :)

I will be 8 weeks tomorrow! And thanks for sharing what your doctor said Bumski, that make me feel better!


----------



## Cynthia86

Not- I'm so glad your scan went well! I still get a bit anxious when it comes to the ultrasounds. The first thing I need to know is that both babies still have heartbeats! The last couple of times I can tell right away that everything is ok because as soon as they put the probe on my tummy I can see the little ones kicking away.

Bumski- Glad to see you and baby are doing well! I have been wanting to get a doppler as well. Maybe I will finally order it this weekend. So exciting that you will be finding out the gender soon! I definitely want to know as soon as possible. At my last u/s the tech said both were looking like little boys but I'm not running out to buy boy things just yet! I know this early on boys and girls tend to look somewhat similar down there so I will wait and see what the next scan shows!


----------



## notoptimistic

Cynthia - Regarding the sex, at my ultrasound they pointed to a pointy thing and told me that if it is a girl it would typically be laying flat and if it were a boy it would be at a right angle, but on my baby it was at a 45 degree angle so it is 50-50. ;)


----------



## Cynthia86

Not-I have read something similar. An angle greater than 30 degrees is supposed to mean boy and if the angle is horizontal to the spine then it means girl. Here is a pic of baby B. Looks like boy to me but I guess we will know for sure in a few weeks!

https://i50.tinypic.com/sv78g2.jpg


----------



## diliapickle

so excited for you guys to find out!! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Looks like a boy to me too Cynthia! How exciting!


----------



## Cynthia86

Dilia isn't your scan soon? Hope all goes well! Keep us posted!


----------



## diliapickle

It was this morning! It was amazing! Doctor said it was text book ultrasound and the baby went from being a week behind to 3 days ahead now! Actually looks more baby like too and we got to hear the heartbeat finally as well! So I am finally breathing a little easier and am on :cloud9:


----------



## Cynthia86

Yay!!! I'm so glad to hear that baby is doing great!


----------



## MoBaby

Did you get a pic dilla??


----------



## diliapickle

Yeah! I'll post when I am on a computer! :)


----------



## diliapickle

The first one is from last week (when a week behind) and then the second one is from yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







Ebelskiver (1).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4









Ebelskiver (2).jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bumski

Dilia I'm so glad your scan went well, looking like a little baby now how cute! X

Cynthia that def looks like a boy! Mine is the opposite and the nub is straight, also it has a heartbeat of 162bpm so again pointing towards girl. How long until your next scan?

I find out in 9 days! Can't believe it, only got a very small bump too, it will feel weird to know the sex before I'm really showing.

Anyone getting headaches? I can't seem to get rid of mine, they hurt so bad!


----------



## notoptimistic

bum - I've had some very transient headaches - they don't last too long. I've heard about headaches coming on around 14-15 weeks, so I think it is pretty common although still stinks cause you want to avoid taking anything. 

dilia - congrats again on the scan! 

I am 14 weeks exactly tomorrow and haven't scheduled the anatomy scan yet. I think my practice does it around 18 weeks. My next OB appointment is two weeks from today and I'm hoping they will let me hear the heartbeat. I do think things must be going ok though because 1) I am still feeling pretty crappy - nauseous and hungry and tired and 2) I can't button any of my pants anymore and there are some work pants that I almost can't zip all the way up. I'm going to have to look for some maternity work pants this weekend. Last weekend I wasn't feeling well so my husband went shopping and got me some jeans two sizes bigger than my normal size and they fit so at least I can wear those on the weekends for a couple more weeks.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hey girls - any updates? Bumski - have you felt any flutters yet?


----------



## bumski

Hi hun, yeah on the odd occasion I can feel baby move, usually at night when I'm lying still, it's lovely but still so light they could be easily missed.
Iv rearranged my gender scan to today so I will find out if we are having a little boy or little girl in exactly two hours!!!!
This is so surreal! I never really believed we would get to do this, I can't explain my excitement! 
I will update when I'm back x

How are you feeling not, has your bump started growing yet? X


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski so excited for you! :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## notoptimistic

bum - That's awesome that you've felt some movement! I can't wait to feel my baby move - I don't think I have yet. I know it would be very subtle at this point but any odd sensations I've felt so far I've thought might be gas and digestive issues. That's great that you get to find out the baby's gender today!! I totally understand when you say you never thought you'd get to this point - I still feel like I might wake up one day and discover that this was all a dream. My next appointment is on the 31st with by obgyn but no scan. I am hoping he will listen for a heartbeat. I think at that appointment I will be told when to schedule the anatomy scan. I think I remember them saying they do it at 18 weeks. I am 14 weeks and 5 days today. I'm definitely starting to feel better - I haven't vomitted in at least a week although I do still experience nausea at varying levels every day. My bump is growing a little and is definitely noticeable when I wear certain clothes. Are you in maternity clothes yet?

dilia - when's your next scan??


----------



## diliapickle

Not - That is great that you are feeling better! I look forward to when I am feeling better! :) Though part of me likes it because it reassures me! Though sounds like you have a little bump which is awesome!! :) 

My next scan is tomorrow! It will be my last one with the specialist and then I transfer to the OB!


----------



## bumski

Hi everyone, just a quick update as we have family round!
We are 100% having a little girl!!!!! Omg iv never felt so happy! The baby is no longer 'it' but our baby girl!! I just can't believe how this feels, so so worth having a private scan, it was amazing, we saw everything from her little face to her fingers and toes! I'm so in love! Xxx


----------



## diliapickle

AWW so happy for you bumski!! Go team pink! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Congrats bumski! That's wonderful news! Was it a 3d ultrasound?


----------



## Cynthia86

Congrats Bumski!!!


----------



## MoBaby

congrats bumski


----------



## notoptimistic

yay for 16 weeks Cynthia - your ticker says you should be feeling kicks soon if you haven't already - have you??


----------



## Cynthia86

TY Not! I can't believe I'm 16 weeks already! I have been feeling little flutters here and there. Almost feels like a goldfish swimming around in there! Can't wait until they actually turn into little kicks so DH can feel babies moving as well. I had an appointment yesterday and the twins are doing great. I go back on the 8th for the official anatomy scan. Can't wait to see if the tech was right about them both being boys. I'm really anxious to start shopping for them!

How have you been? Any flutters or kicks for you yet? Will you be finding out the gender soon?

How is everyone else doing?

Have you started shopping for your little girl yet Bumski?


----------



## bumski

Kicks still feel the same really, just the odd flutter here and there but nothing I would call obvious yet :(
Iv been so tempted to start buying for her but I want to try and wait until it's confirmed as you hear so many stories about them getting it wrong, I hope not though as iv started planning for a girl lol
Not, when I had the scan it was a 2d but she flicked onto 4d for us but unfortunately baby had her face right up to the placenta so we couldn't see her, last time she covered her face with her arms, this baby is camera shy which is not good as I'm a baby portrait photographer, she better get over it lol
How's everyone feeling? X


----------



## diliapickle

Cynthia - aww so exciting your little goldfish! Yay for being able to find out the sex for sure soon! :) Then you can go on a shopping spree! 

Bumski - When is your next appointment to get confirmation on your girl? Bummer she is camera shy but hopefully she gets over that before she is born! haha :) 

Not - hope you are doing well! :) 

I am finally in the double digits and 10 weeks! :) And finally graduated from the FS! So have my first OB appointment on the 6th and then the nuchal testing on the 12th cuz my FS told me I needed to go get it. I am a bit nervous about it just cuz I don't know what to expect! I dont care about results (well i do but won't change anything) but it just seems nerve wracking!


----------



## bumski

It feels great to get into double figures doesn't it, another milestone ;)
My next scan is at the end of feb now when I will be 21 weeks :( feels like forever because iv had scans almost every week so far, iv bought a couple of little things, i.e booties, bibs etc but I'm really trying hard not to too much until towards summer as the clothes etc will change, it's mainly winter stuff at the min.
How are you feeling dilia? Is your little one treating you well? X


----------



## diliapickle

Oh man not until 21 weeks! That does feel like forever! Hopefully the time goes by quickly though! :) 

I am feeling alright. Last week it seemed like symptoms were disappearing and I was getting some energy but this week it has all come back with a vengeance! So tired and gotten sick a few times. Oh well totally worth it! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. I am exactly 16 weeks today and had my ob appointment yesterday. I got to hear the heartbeat for the first time! He said it was somewhere in the 150's - 160's. I guess they don't really care to be exact as long as it seems to be beating regularly. 

I too have felt some movement but, like bumski said, nothing really obvious. I think over the next couple of weeks the movements should become more pronounced. 

Cynthia - Next Friday is the big day?!? That's so awesome. I just scheduled my anatomy scan for the 15th - so exactly one week after you. I think mine is a girl but my husband is thinking boy. I always thought I'd prefer a boy (as werid as that may sound), but I will be so happy to just see that the baby is going to be healthy. 

bumski: That stinks that you have to wait so long for the next scan but at least the movements will pick up before then so you will get the reassurance that things are going ok! I haven't bought one thing for the baby yet. I think I want to just wait until after the anatomy scan. I should probably start reading up on what products to get.

dilia- the 12 week scan is awesome! It took about 20 minutes I think. They do some measurements, in particular they look at the nuchal fold which is the translucent area at the back of the baby's neck - they measure that. A smaller measurement usually corresponds to a smaller risk of down syndrome and some other chromosomal disorders but not necessarily. They also take blood and the combination of the blood tests and measurements will help them determine the baby's risks.


----------



## diliapickle

Not - yay for hearing the heartbeat! So exciting! And only two weeks till your anatomy scan yay! :) thanks for reassurance on 12 week scan!


----------



## Mommyagain

Reading this thread has given me hope! I go today for an u/s and all to see if my FET is still on for Friday. I have had a good feeling about this cycle so I am praying I am right. :) If all is good I will be having two 5 day embryos transferred. They all have good grading's. Oh, I hope I become an FET success story too!!!!


----------



## bumski

Lots of luck to you mommyagain! You will have to let us know how it goes, fx crossed for you :)


----------



## diliapickle

Good Luck mommyagain! Hope this brings you your bfp!! :)


----------



## Cynthia86

It's official ladies! I am having BOYS!!!! <3


----------



## bumski

Massive congratulations to you Hun, I bet your over the moon! X


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats Cynthia!! SO happy for you!! :)


----------



## MoBaby

BOYS!! YAY!!! I absolutely ADORE baby boys!!!! LOL :) I'd be more than happy with both but baby boys MELT MY HEART!! Congrats :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Congrats Cynthia!! I'm with you mobaby!


----------



## bumski

Personally iv never had a preference, just a healthy baby is good for me


----------



## Cynthia86

How is everyone doing?? Any updates?

I'm starting to feel these little guys move! Since week 15 I have been feeling flutters and most times I wasn't sure if it was really the twins or maybe gas but at week 17 the flutters are getting much stronger and there is no doubt that it's my babies :)


----------



## diliapickle

aww Cynthia that is so amazing!! 

I am doing well! Just had my NT scan yesterday and everything came back great! Still have to wait for blood but based off ultrasound they said we should be at low risk for any defects. It was such a cool appointment cuz the baby was moving around like crazy so they had a hard time getting the pictures they needed but I loved watching the baby move! So cute! :)

Hope everyone else is doing well! :)


----------



## Cynthia86

So glad your NT scan went well Dilia!! It definitely is awesome to see them bouncing around on that screen!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies! 

Dilia - Glad the scan went well! I have the anatomy scan tomorrow (18 weeks exactly) and hope baby is wide awake. 

Cynthia - That's awesome that you can feel them move more distinctly now! I'm still unsure when I feel weird sensations if it is the baby or not. I'm going to pay close attention during the ultrasound tomorrow to see if I can correlate any of the movements on the screen with any sensations in my belly!


----------



## diliapickle

Not - yay for anatomy scan tomorrow! Hope baby is wide awake for you! :) Are you finding out sex then?? Let us know!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Yes -we should be able to find out the baby's sex tomorrow as long as it cooperates. I can't wait to find out although I'll be so happy just to see the baby is doing well.


----------



## notoptimistic

And the results are in ...it's a GIRL! :)


----------



## Cynthia86

Aww! Congrats on your little girl Not!! Won't be long now before you feel her little kicks!


----------



## diliapickle

Yay team pink!! Congrats on your little girl!! So happy for you not!! :)


----------



## Mommyagain

Hello ladies! I just wanted to pick your brain. :) I am currently 5dp5dt (FET) and I have noticed some barely there spotting. It is super pink...almost more peachy and not a lot. I am feeling kind of terrified. My last IVF ended after heavier spotting and slow rising betas but last time the spotting started around 11dp3dt. I know it could be one of several things and was just wanting to know if any of you had this? I have also had a lot of tummy problems since the day before my transfer (tmi: constipation, bloating, heartburn) I am assuming from the progesterone which has finally eased up thanks to Miralax. I have just felt so good and positive about this cycle but now I am just feeling deflated. Sorry, don't want to drag your thread down.


----------



## Cynthia86

Mommyagain-I had quite a bit of spotting early on with this pregnancy. It started at 8dp5dt and would only last a couple of hours. There seemed to be a bit of a pattern of it coming every 4 days and only lasting a couple of hours. This happened until week 7. It would range from brown, pink and red spotting. Could it possibly be implantation? I hear spotting with twins is quite common. Maybe you got twins in there ;) No one ever wants to see spotting/bleeding while pregnant but it doesn't always mean the worst! Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Mommyagain

I hope it is implantation bleeding and I can come back and write about my BFP. This does seem to be a lucky thread. ;)


----------



## Mommyagain

6dp5dt today and I tested bfn this morning on a FRER. I still feel positive for this cycle. When did you ladies test positive and did you get a bfn before your bfp. It was weird because I didn't even get real upset when I saw it was negative but I just still feel like it worked and it just isn't showing. I have never felt like this (so positive) and I hope I am right.


----------



## diliapickle

I had a negative before my positive so don't count yourself out just yet! Hoping you see that bfp soon!


----------



## notoptimistic

Cynthia - interesting that your ticker says that at 20 weeks baby is wiggling a lot and waking mommy up at night. I'd say the need to pee, blow my nose, and alleviate hip/leg pain are what wake me up at night - not baby wiggling. Wiggles aren't quite strong enough to do that!


----------



## diliapickle

Oh my gosh you guys are 20 weeks! Half way there! So exciting! :)


----------



## Cynthia86

Not-You are so right about all the trips to the bathroom now! I feel tons of movement but like you said, they aren't strong enough yet to wake me up!

Dilia- Yay for second trimester!! How are you feeling?


----------



## diliapickle

I am feeling good! Past three days have been good days so hoping that is the new normal for me now :) Though of course that also means I am worried cuz I don't "look" pregnant and obviously can't feel anything yet and now that I feel normal, I panic! :haha:


----------



## Cynthia86

Dilia- It won't be long now before you will start feeling your little one for some reassurance! Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Cynthia86

Wanted to share my 20 week bump pic :)

https://i46.tinypic.com/2lad6hf.jpg


----------



## diliapickle

Oh my gosh look at that cute bump!


----------



## notoptimistic

Cynthia - Very cute bump, although my husband thinks at this point we shouldn't be calling them baby bumps anymore because he thinks it implies a little bump. I suggested "baby hump." My baby has been kicking me on my commutes home from work. Maybe she's bored? It is quite a long drive home everyday! Sometimes the movements really take me by surprise. They are getting slightly more distinctive. 

dilia - I'm sure you will start looking pregnant soon and soon you will start feeling flutters. Have they scheduled your anatomy scan yet? I had mine at exactly 18 weeks.


----------



## diliapickle

Not - haha on the baby hump! :) 

I can't wait for my bump and to feel the baby! When did your guys bumps appear?? 

My anatomy scan is on April 5th at 20 weeks exactly!


----------



## diliapickle

Just thought I would pop in and see how everyone is doing! Hope all is well :)


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey Dilia! How is it going? Did everything go well with your anatomy scan?

Everything is going well with my boys. Almost in the third trimester. Can't believe my babies will be here in less than 12 weeks!


----------



## diliapickle

Oh my goodness almost third tri! Wow! So exciting!! :) Glad all is well! :) 

Anatomy scan was great! So nice to check in on our LO again! Saw the baby kicking too which was so cool as I haven't felt anything yet! We did find a minor issue in that I guess I have a marginally inserted cord so I will be having more monitoring for that the rest of the pregnancy to keep an eye on it.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hi ladies dunno if any of u remember me xx


----------



## diliapickle

I remember you jkh! How are you doing?? Looks like twins from your signature! Congrats!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies! I am 25 weeks and 5 days today (two days behind Cynthia) and also doing well. I feel the baby move quite often. I think she's constantly changing positions because sometimes I feel a lot of movement down low and other times it's up high around my belly button or higher. I am getting some back pain, usually when I sit for too long like during my drive home from work which is about an hour and 15 mins long. 

dilia - do you have an anterior placenta?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Yup twins for me :) cxx


----------



## diliapickle

Not - Glad things are going well! :) Sounds like you got a mover and a shaker on your hands! :) 

They didn't say if I did but I think I do! Which would explain why I haven't felt anything yet. 

Jkh - Are you going to find out the genders? That should be soon right?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Next Friday eeeeek
No team yellow all the way !!! Xx


----------



## diliapickle

Good luck, let us know how it goes :)


----------



## notoptimistic

jkh - team yellow? so you will have two surprises at birth! 

dilia - Are you also team yellow?? Hope you get to start to feel movements soon, even if it is an anterior placenta. It's really cool to feel although sometimes it freaks me out a bit. ;)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Yeah that's the plan ATM xxxx


----------



## diliapickle

Yup also team yellow! :) We went back and forth a bit on it but finally decided to go for the surprise! I am sure I will feel a kick soon, I had a friend who didn't feel one till 22 weeks so giving myself till then before I panic about not feeling it :haha:


----------



## Cynthia86

How are you girls doing??


----------



## diliapickle

How are you doing cynthia?? 

I am good! Just finished a big work event this past weekend so happy I can relax for a bit now! :) Have doctor appointments today and Thursday to check up on our marginally inserted cord to make sure everything is still ok! Feeling kicks all the time now though so not too worried :) 

How is everyone else?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hi ladies hope all is well xx


----------



## diliapickle

Just popping in to say hi!! Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hi ladies
Anyone had baby yet xxx


----------



## bumski

Hi, wow it's been a while since we posted on here, I'm due to be induced on wed!!
So I'm hoping baby will be here in 48 hours or so, had my show and 2 sweeps but she just doesn't want to budge, being induced due to polyhydramnios (excess fluid)
How's everyone else? Any signs yet?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Ahhhh how exciting for u xxx


----------



## diliapickle

Bumski - how exciting! Please share when you can about your LO's arrival!! :)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I can't wait to hear all about it cx


----------



## bumski

I'm getting nervous now, no going back lol (not that I'd want to)
How's everyone else doing?
Jk do you have a date you will have your twins?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. I'm in the hospital. I was due July 19th but had baby yesterday by c section after induction failed. On Friday I went in because I felt the baby was less active and they performed a non stress test which showed a couple quick drops in the baby's heart rate. Just to be cautious they sent me for an ultrasound and saw excessive fluid -polyhydramnios like bumski! They also saw the cord near baby's neck. Because of these multiple factors they decided to try to induce me but it didn't work. My cervix wouldn't dilate so Sunday morning they told me they could keep trying but didn't think it would work or I could go right to the c section. Good thing we didn't continue on with induction by csection was safer in hindsight. They pulled baby out with cord wrapped around her neck 4 times! Fortunately baby is in perfect health. Born 7 pounds 12 ounces 20 inches long!! Good luck bumski!!


----------



## bumski

Oh wow not! Looks like your motherly instincts kicked in, I'm so so glad everything has turned out how it has!
Massive congratulations to you on the birth of your little girl, what an amazing story! Have you picked a name? X


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks!! Her name is Joella!


----------



## diliapickle

Not - Congrats that is a beautiful name!! Glad everything worked out as well sounds like it got pretty scary there for a bit!


----------



## bumski

I now am the proud mummy to my stunning little girl!
My story is so similar to yours not its scary!
I had reduced movements on mon and didn't notice any on tues, I mentioned this to the mw and she said to go and get monitored, baby hardly moved on the ctg scan and there was something 'suspicious' so they decided to induce on the tues night.
I went in and had my waters broken followed by piticon they had to stop this due to more 'suspicious' ctg. babies hb really dropped each time I had a contraction!
I was told I was 5cm and needed an emcs! As I was being wheeled to theatre I couldn't stop pushing, they kept telling me to stop as body wasn't ready but I houldnt help it. They put in a spinal and my contractions were so strong they were shouting at me to keep still whilst I was shouting the baby is coming!
As soon as I was numb they checked me and there was baby's head so the only option was forceps. After 4-5 god pushes my baby girl was born, she was not crying and was blue, she had the cord around her neck twice, around her body and around her feet!
After what felt like an eternity she gave out a scream which was the most amazing sound.
She is 6lb10 with a full head of black hair! She has taken to bf already and has done nothing but sleep all day lol. 
I'm so absolutely in love it's unreal! Look forward to reading the next birth stories :) x


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats Bumski!!! So happy for you and your little girl! What is her name?? Sounds like it got pretty scary for awhile there but it all turned out well and you now have your LO in your arms! yay!! :)


----------



## bumski

Thank you her name is skylar! She is just perfect and I can't stop staring at her :)


----------



## diliapickle

Aww love it!! So happy for you!!! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Congrats bumski! Very scary - so glad everything turned out ok!!


----------



## Cynthia86

Congrats ladies! So happy for you!

I had my baby boys via csection on June 29. I was 37w3d and the boys were perfectly healthy and needed absolutely no NICU time.They weighed 6lb 5oz and 6lb 3oz. Pretty good size for twins! We named them Lucas Edward and Nicholas Roman. They sure are keeping mama busy but it's all sooo worth it! I'm so in love with my boys <3

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I also had my babies on 26th July at 34+2 due to pre eclampsia
They weighed 3lb 14 1/2 and 4 lb 3
They were in scbu for 11 days
We names them darcie rose and Amelia grace x


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats Cynthia and jkhk on your babies!! 

I am now two days overdue and just waiting for our Lo to finally arrive!


----------



## notoptimistic

Congrats ladies!!!


----------

